# Q/A about Bangladesh



## kobiraaz

Ask questions if you want to know about Bangladesh. Iajdani, Planet, Sami, Boltu, Eastwatch, munshi, Zakir, luffy , dark will answer honestly from their neutral viewpoint!! ...


----------



## Cherokee

is Hilsa/Illish really as famous in Bangladesh as it is made out to be . Personally i find it having way too many bones .


----------



## third eye

Self delete


----------



## Yaduveer

Do bangladeshi believe 1971 mass rape of Bangla women were done by pak military ?

Or think it was just conspiracy of hindu baniya-Jew ?


----------



## TopCat

Why do we need to mimic other immature forumer and create a thread like that. I thought BD forumer will not fall for it.


----------



## Yaduveer

If India has not helped you in 1971, Do you think, Bangladesh ever come to existence ?


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Why do we need to mimic other immature forumer and create a thread like that. I thought BD forumer will not fall for it.



I also thought exactly same. But after visiting those threads i became curious in 'what they want to know' - out of curiosity opened it. And there are stupids everywhere. I am the one in this section.


----------



## Yaduveer

How could Bangladeshi watch it silently, when military take over after killing father of Bangladesh aka Sheikh Mujibur Rahman?


----------



## TopCat

Everybody request Mod to close this thread.


----------



## third eye

kobiraaz said:


> I also thought exactly same. But after visiting those threads i became curious in 'what they want to know' - out of curiosity opened it.* And there are stupids everywhere. I am the one in this section*.



Hey, dont say this. Its ok friend.

Dont want to cause trouble.

I am deleting my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

What happen ?

Now you guys don't want to answer any question ... reason for this mood swing ..


----------



## Don Jaguar

Why bangladeshis hate india so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Trolla-Lala said:


> is Hilsa/Illish really as famous in Bangladesh as it is made out to be . Personally i find it having way too many bones .



i also dislike it because of this. But yes it is very popular and famous in Bangladesh and west Bengal. It is actually very important part of Bengali culture, this fish was related to Puja of hindu Community, somehow all bengali community adopted it to celebrate any occasion!! Hilsha in mustard is a must dish in important occasions!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Jarha said:


> Do bangladeshi believe 1971 mass rape of Bangla women were done by pak military ?
> 
> Or think it was just conspiracy of hindu baniya-Jew ?



yeah! almost everyone believes it was done by Pakistan Army!! but a portion ignores it, while others react strongly !!


----------



## Kesang

Most of Bangladeshis are Islamic extremist and hate other religions like most of Bangladeshi member in this forum or this fundamentalist just gather in this forum and giving bad image of Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

iajdani said:


> Why do we need to mimic other immature forumer and create a thread like that. I thought BD forumer will not fall for it.




Seeing the other similar threads, I say this is a great opportunity for Bangladeshi members to let the other members know about Bangladesh.

Although Bangladesh is friendly country, Indians know so little about Bangladesh.


----------



## kobiraaz

Jarha said:


> If India has not helped you in 1971, Do you think, Bangladesh ever come to existence ?



YES! we were ready to sacrifice our blood. Vietnam was fighting a long war that time. today bangladeshis think they had the ability to win without india's invasion ! but we are grateful to india, they helped to minimize the casualty!! Most of bangladesh was free from Pak occupation prior to India's invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

Jarha said:


> How could Bangladeshi watch it silently, when military take over after killing father of Bangladesh aka Sheikh Mujibur Rahman?



Sheikh Mujib and His family members were very unpopular due to their misrule, Army took that opportunity!! Even freedom fighters took it normally, let alone common people!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Kesang said:


> Most of Bangladeshis are Islamic extremist and hate other religions like most of Bangladeshi member in this forum or this fundamentalist just gather in this forum and giving bad image of Bangladesh?



Zabanya, Apo, Planet, Boltu good example of New generation from middle class and higher class family of Dhaka and other city!! But i am afraid 80% Bangladeshis donot live this highly urbanized life and they are moderate muslim, Bangladeshi muslims are progressive and not prejudiced. But if their religion is attacked or insulted they are susceptible to Radicalization... PDF is an example of this, all these Islamophobes roaming around here and there are the root cause of BD member aggressiveness. at least it was my case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Jarha said:


> If India has not helped you in 1971, Do you think, Bangladesh ever come to existence ?



Many experts (who express their neutral view but could be/could not be supporter of political parties ) say we'd have won the war without india but it'd take time and that fruit would be sweeter other than signing the peace treaty avoiding our chief or armed forces. india in practical life played a role of striker at the end of war. However, giving shelter to more than 10 million people was a great job by indian side whatever the behind the scene play was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

PlanetSoldier said:


> Many experts (who express their neutral view but could be/could not be supporter of political parties ) say we'd have won the war without india but it'd take time and that fruit would be sweeter other than signing the peace treaty avoiding our chief or armed forces. india in practical life played a role of striker at the end of war. However, *giving shelter to more than 10 million people was a great job by indian side whatever the behind the scene play was*.



It was because most bengalis in west side consider the ones on east side as their brothers only.. 
During the war, people made free extra rooms and garages and even stair-cases just so that an extra person could be given a shelter.. most of them were given food and treated as guests.. 

Bangladeshi folk music also had a profound effect on the evolution of bengali music as a whole.. there are so many unknown bangladeshi bands who have inspired modern bollywood music directors like Pritam etc..

Even now middle class families while looking for a bride will first inquire if she is a first or second generation east bengali cause they are considered to be more adjusting and more closer to "ideal bengali wife" then their pure west bengali counterparts ( ofc this trend is fast fading due to unavailability of such brides  )

In large social gatherings, even now the head cooks are(try to ) brought from Bangladesh since they are considered to be better in cooking mutton biryanis and macher jhol 

LOL, a fisherman only have to convince you that the hilsa is from bangladesh to charge you a bomb for it 

The older generations still take pride of their East Bengali roots and are happy to share their childhood stories with their grand children..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

How is Jinnah seen in present day Bangladesh.


----------



## pk_baloch

kobiraaz said:


> yeah! almost everyone believes it was done by Pakistan Army!! but a portion ignores it, while others react strongly !!



will bangladesh win today's match with pakistan??

i want bangladesh to win this match .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

pk_baloch said:


> will bangladesh win today's match with pakistan??
> 
> i want bangladesh to win this match .....



bhaijaan,why u always hide ur face?


----------



## pk_baloch

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> bhaijaan,why u always hide ur face?



WHY SHOULD I SHOW MY FACE ......


----------



## Yaduveer

kobiraaz said:


> Zabanya, Apo, Planet, Boltu good example of New generation from middle class and higher class family of Dhaka and other city!! But i am afraid 80% Bangladeshis donot live this highly urbanized life and they are moderate muslim, Bangladeshi muslims are progressive and not prejudiced. But if their religion is attacked or insulted they are susceptible to Radicalization... PDF is an example of this, all these Islamophobes roaming around here and there are the root cause of BD member aggressiveness. at least it was my case.



Very well said bro ! .. I too come here for friendship peace etc.. After seeing so much aggression from Pakistani members I too become radicalized.

It seems real battle is with patience !


----------



## Erhabi

pk_baloch said:


> will bangladesh win today's match with pakistan??
> 
> i want bangladesh to win this match .....




Kyun??inko phir se rota hua nahi dekh sakti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

Jarha said:


> Very well said bro ! .. I too come here for friendship peace etc.. After seeing so much aggression from Pakistani members I too become radicalized.
> 
> It seems real battle is with patience !



ever visited ur own country's defence forums?...this forum is very much balanced...If i were a MOD wudve kicked out every Indian from this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

pk_baloch said:


> WHY SHOULD I SHOW MY FACE ......



so that you can see too


----------



## Yaduveer

Malik Abdullah said:


> ever visited ur own country's defence forums?...this forum is very much balanced...If i were a MOD wudve kicked out every Indian from this forum.



I agree ! , Indian defence forum's are heavily biased , Even I too find myself suffocating.

MODs of PDF are more moderate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Don Jaguar said:


> Why bangladeshis hate india so much?



Distrust to a larger nation, to a hindu nation, their interference in our internal politics and last but not least Shooting at will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Malik Abdullah said:


> ever visited ur own country's defence forums?...this forum is very much balanced...If i were a MOD wudve kicked out every Indian from this forum.



+1 to that!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Jarha said:


> If India has not helped you in 1971, Do you think, Bangladesh ever come to existence ?



I think no..but some would disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

Why do, here, BD members loves Pak so much ... even after 1971 incident ?

Do BD junta like Pakistan ?


----------



## kobiraaz

Gigawatt said:


> How is Jinnah seen in present day Bangladesh.



Bangladesh Chapter in our history school text books starts like this - Jinnah denied our rightful demand of Bangla as state language! And it ends there. No more Jinnah! So our new generation knows very little about Jinnah and its negative! 

I am not very proud to say this But i feel our history knowledge is highly biased and selective. but old generation who saw pakistan era may have different opinion. I cant answer for them!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

Jarha said:


> Why do, here, BD members loves Pak so much ... even after 1971 incident ?
> 
> Do BD junta like Pakistan ?



In that sense, china has universal right to hate Japan, France to Germany, USA to UK, Israel to Germany! Does it work like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yaduveer

kobiraaz said:


> In that sense, china has universal right to hate Japan, France to Germany, USA to UK, Israel to Germany! Does it work like that?



I did not say to hate Pakistan ... but what is reason for this 'love' ?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

pk_baloch said:


> will bangladesh win today's match with pakistan??
> 
> i want bangladesh to win this match .....



nah..no hope yet.


----------



## INDIC

kobiraaz said:


> Bangladesh Chapter in our history school text books starts like this - Jinnah denied our rightful demand of Bangla as state language! And it ends there. No more Jinnah! So our new generation knows very little about Jinnah and its negative!
> 
> I am not very proud to say this But i feel our history knowledge is highly biased and selective. but old generation who saw pakistan era may have different opinion. I cant answer for them!



I have two questions:-
1) What does Bangladeshis think about Pakistan time era leaders like Suhrawardy, Muhammad Ali Bogra, Iskandar Mirza and the dictator Ayub Khan.
2)After 1975 many former Razakars were pardoned, what was the main reason behind it.


----------



## kobiraaz

Jarha said:


> I did not say to hate Pakistan ... but what is reason for this 'love' ?



Well, i believe after Jamat, Bangladesh Army likes Pakistan most. Most probably because most high ranking officers were pakistan trained and have anti india feeling from their cadet life! Also Islam plays an important role!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

What's this thing about Bengali nationalism as opposed to Bangladeshi nationalism?


----------



## kobiraaz

Gigawatt said:


> I have two questions:-
> 1) What does Bangladeshis think about Pakistan time era leaders like Suhrawardy, Muhammad Ali Bogra, Iskandar Mirza and the dictator Ayub Khan.
> 2)After 1975 many former Razakars were pardoned, what was the main reason behind it.



Suhrawardy respected, Ayub is villain, rest of the two unknown to people. 2. The regime was anti india! Was working hard to distance itself from India plus they had popularity beyond limit!


----------



## Yaduveer

kobiraaz said:


> Suhrawardy respected, Ayub is villain, rest of the two unknown to people. 2. The regime was anti india! Was working hard to distance itself from India plus they had popularity beyond limit!



What is current situation ? Regime is still more powerful or civilian government has the last word ?

What is Political situation in Bangladesh ? Can Haseena win next general election ?


----------



## LaBong

How do Bangladeshis see Indian Bengalis, how much do Indian Bengali movies, literature, tv shows have, if any, effect on Bangladeshis?


----------



## ShadowFaux

Gigawatt said:


> I have two questions:-
> 1) What does Bangladeshis think about Pakistan time era leaders like Suhrawardy, Muhammad Ali Bogra, Iskandar Mirza and the dictator Ayub Khan.
> 2)After 1975 many former Razakars were pardoned, what was the main reason behind it.




1. Suhrawardi . . . . . respected; Ayub Khan, Iskander Mirza . . . . . villains. 

2. Strictly for political advantage. Razakars don't have that much popularity in Bangladesh.





LaBong said:


> How do Bangladeshis see Indian Bengalis, how much do Indian Bengali movies, literature, tv shows have, if any, effect on Bangladeshis?



Many many many people that I know, love Indian Bengali literature. Old Uttam Kumar era of Indian Bengali movies still attracts Bangladeshi people. As for the tv shows, I personally don't like 'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Don Jaguar said:


> Why bangladeshis hate india so much?



People were disillusioned after 71 once they found they fell into the hands of thieves. There was no West Pakistan, but there was no food, corruption and injustice were rampant and the situation was worse. All these were taken by the masses as the betrayal of a promise. As India played the major role in separation of the two wings of Pakistan they thought India is the rightful entity to blame. The seed of distrust was sown in 72-75, some later actions of India only aggravated this. Then again this blame is not that justified (after all, everyone has to take the responsibility of their own action), nor it is healthy, but this is how mass psychology works.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

How does Bangladeshi history book describe Calcutta riot following direct action day?


----------



## ShadowFaux

Jarha said:


> Why do, here, BD members loves Pak so much ... even after 1971 incident ?



Members here from Bangladesh don't represent the whole country.

About the India-hating thing . . . . . I think Farakka, Tipaimukh Dam and killing people in the borders have most to do with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> How does Bangladeshi history book describe Calcutta riot following direct action day?



Majority don't know about it. Our history is actually written by 71-75 regime and is largely unchanged. It skips 1947!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

ShadowFaux said:


> Members here from Bangladesh don't represent the whole country.
> 
> About the India-hating thing . . . . . I think Farakka, Tipaimukh Dam and killing people in the borders have most to do with that.



Yes! Killing must be stopped.

But still .. they are not enough reason to hate India.

Where in the world Two neighboring countries do not have problems.. specially on water issue ?

We both are agricultural country, Both of us need water, People of Bangladesh should understand this also.


----------



## Yaduveer

When I came to this forum , I thought , Bangladesh is a friendly country.

After seeing some super activated BD members, my thought does not remain same.


----------



## friendly_troll96

What are Bangla people like in general? Organize your reply along the following outlines:

*Rural*
*Social Rank ( by rural standards)*
¤Very Poor
Seniors: Men, Women
Youths: Men, Women
Children: Boys, Girls

¤Poor
Seniors: Men, Women
Youths: Men, Women
Children: Boys, Girls

¤Middle Class
Seniors: Men, Women
Youths: Men, Women
Children: Boys, Girls

¤Rich
Seniors: Men, Women
Youths: Men, Women
Children: Boys, Girls

*Attributes*
¤Perception of enmity: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of alliance: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of friendship: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of livelihood: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of entertainment: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of education: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of beauty: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of politics: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of democracy: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of religion: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of country life: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of city life: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of life: on personal level, ethnic level, international level

¤Perception of 'you would like add': on personal level, ethnic level, international level

*Urban*
*Social Rank ( by city standards)*
¤ Same as under 'Rural'

*Attributes*

¤ Same as under 'Rural'
------¤+¤------​Note:
Please no media, pedia, copypaste BS. Put forth your own honest and simple account based on personal experience.
Talk from the perspective of a 'live Joe' and not from that of an 'internet bot', for bots are an altogether different lot.
Everything can't not be described under the give attributes /sub-attributes, apply them only where applicable.
Please no sugarcoating - you're my anthropologist of the day so act like one.
Argue in a journalistic sort of way keeping in mind the crucial five Ws and one H. Gibberish is as welcome as a Black Widow in your boxers.
You may post your reply in parts. 
Thank you <3


----------



## kobiraaz

Jarha said:


> When I came to this forum , I thought , Bangladesh is a friendly country.
> 
> After seeing some super activated BD members, my thought does not remain same.



lol. Dost ka dost, dushm0no ka Dushm0n

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

Nahi dost dushman wali baat nahi hai ....

I agree ....BD people has some valid concerns regarding India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> Majority don't know about it. Our history is actually written by 71-75 regime and is largely unchanged. It skips 1947!



Lahore declaration were widely taught in the school. Jinnah's role described as Zero. Most emphasis were given to Fazlul Haque and Sohrawardy. Nazimuddin were mentioned few places with lesser priority. Calcutta riots were mentioned unbiased along with Noakhali and other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

LaBong said:


> What's this thing about Bengali nationalism as opposed to Bangladeshi nationalism?


The more you are Indian,the more we are Bangladeshi.
btw,
Awami league=Bengali nationalism(tagline: Joy bangla)
BNP=Bangladeshi nationalism(tagline: Bangladesh Zindabad)


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> How does Bangladeshi history book describe Calcutta riot following direct action day?



Mentioned as riot and many killed. It did not blame any particular group or people unlike Indian version.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Gigawatt said:


> I have two questions:-
> 1) What does Bangladeshis think about Pakistan time era leaders like Suhrawardy, Muhammad Ali Bogra, Iskandar Mirza and the dictator Ayub Khan.



Mostly morons. 



Gigawatt said:


> 2)After 1975 many former Razakars were pardoned, what was the main reason behind it.



Because they were also Bangladeshis. Mujib pardoned quite a bunch too for that reason  

Zia pardoned them all mainly to get comfy with both Pakistan and America. 

It took Bangladesh a long time to get to the height of relations with America where it is at present. That's partly the reason why we participated in Desert Storm. 

Now, we do regular military exercises with them. 



LaBong said:


> What's this thing about Bengali nationalism as opposed to Bangladeshi nationalism?



There never was any such thing as 'Bengali Nationalism' to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Mentioned as riot and many killed. It did not blame any particular group or people unlike Indian version.



Muslim league Ontorbortikalin shorkar gothoner jonno lord wavel k chap dite thake. Kintu congress er oshohojogitar jonno tini tate oshommot hon. E chukti vonger jonno muslim leaguer shovapoti Jinnah montri mishon porikolpona koren, muslim league er shidhhanto onujayi 1946 shaler 16 august prottokhho shongram dibosh paloner ghoshona dewa hoy, oi din kolkatay vishon danga hangama aromvo hoy, e dangay hajar hajar niriho manush hotahot hoy! Musolman ra besi khoti grosto hoy! E hangamar protikriya koyek din er modhe noakhali bihar mumbai punjab e choriye pore. Desh bivag torannito hoy. - from text book of class 9 and 10. Sorry my bad i forgot about this little para.. But see they didn't mention jinnah like they mentione fzlul hoque and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> How do Bangladeshis see Indian Bengalis, how much do Indian Bengali movies, literature, tv shows have, if any, effect on Bangladeshis?



Indian Bengalis are widely considered as miser and coward as well. Old movies/literature are great but new generation dont really care for WB literature I guess. India TV shows are hot specially Sasuri/Bou fight. Most of the male member in the family already quit watching tv and turned to internet due to Indian Sashu/Bohu irritation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Md Akmal

Don Jaguar said:


> Why bangladeshis hate india so much?



@ As because for the last 42 years they have fucked us through all the holes !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

Md Akmal said:


> @ As because for the last 42 years they have fucked us through all the holes !!!!!!!



We dint 

Instead,You gave shelter to terrorists in ur country.


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

Md Akmal said:


> @ As because for the last 42 years they have fucked us through all the holes !!!!!!!



wtf !! maybe we were arrogant.. but plz state some facts.. we atleast have the right to know right ?


----------



## Md Akmal

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> We dint
> 
> Instead,You gave shelter to terrorists in ur country.



@ Man what you want to know about India regarding Bangladesh ????? It has a long long history !!!!

@ Hindus and Muslims were never never comfortable together in this area. If we go to right they goes to left. Inter marriage between these two groups hardly happened. I father used to tell me in those days during the British period, Hindus were dominating everywhere. The Headmaster was Hindu, Principal was Hindu, Daroga was Hindu, Jamider was Hindu, businessman was "Marwari". So we the Muslims in East Bengal were prison under the clutches of Hindus.

@ Once Congress formed the Central as well Provincial Govt Govt in 1037 under British system, many laws and rules were enacted which were against the Muslim interest. Singing of "Bande Mataram" was made compulsory in the schools throughout India.

@ In many areas in East Bengal slaughtering of cows were restricted. even people were not allowed to slaughter a cow for "Kurbani".

@ Muslims felt hesitated to go to school/collages. In the schools the Muslim students used sit at the back. In the hotels people were not allowed to take water.

@ Once Muslims formed their own political party named "Muslim Leaque", it was not liked by the Hindus. During the Calcutta riot which continued for 7 days were many many Muslims were killed. People said around 10,000 muslims alone in Calcutta were killed. In thoses days there were many people from Noakhali and Chittagong used to do work at Calcutta. In fact in those days the Calcutta port were being manned by the Noakhali people. There were many "Sharen" from Noakhali. I tell you all most all the Noakhali people were killed. For this reason there was an reparcation at Noakhali.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Jarha said:


> When I came to this forum , I thought , Bangladesh is a friendly country.
> 
> After seeing some super activated BD members, my thought does not remain same.



That would be true for 98% of Indians here. But then again you have to realized that many of these so called Bangladeshis here are leftovers, given a chance they would gladly be Pakistani again. The real world is not so much polarized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Jarha said:


> When I came to this forum , I thought , Bangladesh is a friendly country.
> 
> After seeing some super activated BD members, my thought does not remain same.



many of those are false flagers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Federer

What are Illegal Bangladeshis doing in Africa?


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> Majority don't know about it. Our history is actually written by 71-75 regime and is largely unchanged. It skips 1947!



They do in Bangladesh Studies.


----------



## kobiraaz

Agnostic_Indian said:


> many of those are false flagers



Which one? Clearly mention name. Don't act like woman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> IGCSE Bangladesh Studies
> 
> And how is it that I act like woman?



Bhai are you sleepy? I answered an indian.


----------



## kobiraaz

Federer said:


> What are Illegal Bangladeshis doing in Africa?



You mean south Africa? Looking for Job may be just like many indians! There was a report once - interview of two illegal Bangladeshis who went all the way illegally to BRAZIL! Happy??


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> Bhai are you sleepy? I answered an indian.



Yes, I am. My bad "><


----------



## DarkPrince

why do we hate indians so much 

i think indians know we already gave them many reasons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Do you guys see yourselves re-uniting with Pakistan again in the near future? I get the feeling that PDF Bangladesh members really want it, though the few (2) Bangladeshis I have met here in Canada during University seem to be anti-Pak in general. If you are going to re-unite, how would you convince these anti-Pak elements to rejoin Pakistan?


----------



## Zabaniyah

neutral_person said:


> Do you guys see yourselves re-uniting with Pakistan again in the near future?



No.

Rest of your questions are all irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

neutral_person said:


> Do you guys see yourselves re-uniting with Pakistan again in the near future? I get the feeling that PDF Bangladesh members really want it, though the few (2) Bangladeshis I have met here in Canada during University seem to be anti-Pak in general. If you are going to re-unite, how would you convince these anti-Pak elements to rejoin Pakistan?



No. I would like to unite with Malaysia, Indonesia and Brunei before Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eastwatch

It is a good thread. People are keeping their cool here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

neutral_person said:


> Do you guys see yourselves re-uniting with Pakistan again in the near future?



*We don't see ourselves reuniting with any other country. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Where is azzidaane ? Used to like his posts


----------



## scholseys

neutral_person said:


> Do you guys see yourselves re-uniting with Pakistan again in the near future? I get the feeling that PDF Bangladesh members really want it, though the few (2) Bangladeshis I have met here in Canada during University seem to be anti-Pak in general. If you are going to re-unite, how would you convince these anti-Pak elements to rejoin Pakistan?



We don't see us reuniting with Pakistan. A formal apology for the genocide and we might consider it though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Why does BD hate India



aazidane said:


> We don't see us reuniting with Pakistan. A formal apology for the genocide and we might consider it though.



 How much apologies will we give till its formal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

Why do you hate the very people who liberated your land and made it your country?


----------



## neutral_person

Arya Desa said:


> Why do you hate the very people who liberated your land and made it your country?



1) Cuz India is not Muslim
2) Cuz India is not Muslim


----------



## Icewolf

neutral_person said:


> 1) Cuz India is not Muslim
> 2) Cuz India is not Muslim



1. Cuz India is the aggressor
2. Cuz India is the aggressor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yaduveer

Icewolf said:


> How much apologies will we give till its formal?



Formal apology means Pak President or Parliament tender apology publicly to grave crimes they have committed ..


----------



## Icewolf

Jarha said:


> Formal apology means Pak President or Parliament tender apology publicly to grave crimes they have committed ..



Dont need to then...


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Indian Bengalis are widely considered as miser and coward as well. Old movies/literature are great but new generation dont really care for WB literature I guess. India TV shows are hot specially Sasuri/Bou fight. Most of the male member in the family already quit watching tv and turned to internet due to Indian Sashu/Bohu irritation.



Thanks for your reply. 

Why does Bangladeshis consider Indian Bengalis as miser and coward? 
 
(I agree with rest of the points, that saas bahu soaps are for women, however Farhan apparently watches them with her mom, so I asked.)


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> *Why does Bangladeshis consider Indian Bengalis as miser and coward? *
> 
> (I agree with rest of the points, that saas bahu soaps are for women, however Farhan apparently watches them with her mom, so I asked.)



I have no clue. May be something to do with cultural differences where WB treats guest differently than Bangladesh. 
And the coward part, I think that probably has some truth to it. Look the way Hindus run away in the middle of the night without taking a stand for their right. Even Chakmas are far better in BD than Hindus when it comes to standing up.


----------



## kobiraaz

I don't watch Indian dramas... kill me before accusing that. However, samresh Majumdar is very popular. Most of the teens got a copy of Gorvodharini !


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

iajdani said:


> Indian Bengalis are widely considered as miser and coward as well. Old movies/literature are great but new generation dont really care for WB literature I guess. India TV shows are hot specially Sasuri/Bou fight. Most of the male member in the family already quit watching tv and turned to internet due to Indian Sashu/Bohu irritation.



In India too, you will find find very very few males watching tv shows.

I met many Bangladeshis in Australia and were quite friendly with me. I had good time with them, but animosity of bangladeshi members of PDF for India is at high levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> I have no clue. May be something to do with cultural differences where WB treats guest differently than Bangladesh.
> And the coward part, I think that probably has some truth to it. Look the way Hindus run away in the middle of the night without taking a stand for their right. Even Chakmas are far better in BD than Hindus when it comes to standing up.



Ok that was confusing. 

1. How does Bangladeshis treat guest and how does West Bengalis treat guest? (What I guess you meant to say West Bengalis(specially people from Calcutta are more formal towards people and generally don't entertain unknown people). 

2. What has Bangladeshis Hindus running away from rabid jamatis got to with West Bengalis? If we make that a criteria then most people in the world are coward. :/


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Farhan apparently watches them with her mom, so I asked.)



you know, every night at 11.30 pm it turns into a war like situation - Rashi Z Bangla vs T20 world cup! And what is 'her' mother?? Gee! I am a dude :s


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> you know, every night at 11.30 pm it turns into a war like situation - Rashi Z Bangla vs T20 world cup! And what is 'her' mother?? Gee! I am a dude :s



That was an honest typo!


----------



## Android

What do bangladeshis think of Rabindranath Tagore

What do bangladeshis think of Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Ok that was confusing.
> 
> 1. How does Bangladeshis treat guest and how does West Bengalis treat guest? (What I guess you meant to say West Bengalis(specially people are more formal towards people and generally don't entertain unknown people).



I don't know man, I never been to WB and most of my friend from India were Tamil and not miser for sure (but they were rich kid to start with). There are very few WB student in USA. I met some but they usually avoid telling that they are Bengali (Reason Unknown) and speak straight Hindi. I asked one of the guy, why the hell he speaks Hindi with me knowing that I am a Bengali, he replied, that is his national language. I did not reply in Hindi (I cant) but in English and he had to turn to English too. We never spoke Bengali to each other every time we met for the next two years. It was all fine and weird. 

You should inquire about Rosgulla joke with Md_Akmal. He could give you better insight.



> 2. What has Bangladeshis Hindus running away from rabid jamatis got to with West Bengalis? If we make that a criteria then most people in the world are coward. :/



As they join WB hindus so Jamatis think they are the same flock.


----------



## kobiraaz

Voldemort said:


> What do bangladeshis think of Rabindranath Tagore
> 
> What do bangladeshis think of Rabindranath Tagore


Well, i have a muslim female friend who writes her religion - Tagore in her facebook profile... Lol we used to sing together in stage shows!! Anyway, tagore is widely respected, but a group of people hate him for some reasons. On the other hand, Nazrul is similarly popular and respected by all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> I don't know man, I never been to WB and most of my friend from India were Tamil and not miser for sure (but they were rich kid to start with). There are very few WB student in USA. I met some but they usually avoid telling that they are Bengali (Reason Unknown) and speak straight Hindi. I asked one of the guy, why the hell he speaks Hindi with me knowing that I am a Bengali, he replied, that is his national language. I did not reply in Hindi (I cant) but in English and he had to turn to English too. We never spoke Bengali to each other every time we met for the next two years. It was all fine and weird.



He was really weird guy I must say. Generally people here are fierce proud of their language, was he born and brought up outside? 

Anyway since you know so much about Howrah station and the outskirt of Cal, so I presumed you have been to WB.




> You should inquire about Rosgulla joke with Md_Akmal. He could give you better insight.



Ok that won't convince me since Rasagulla was originated in Kolkata and all famous shops are here as well. 



> As they join WB hindus so Jamatis think they are the same flock.



Seems Jamatis have rather high penetration in BD society.


----------



## eastwatch

Icewolf said:


> How much apologies will we give till its formal?



The question of a formal apology must be discussed in and endorsed by the Parliament of Pakistan. So far, nothing like this happened and we believe Pakistan is not willing to apologise to the people of Bangladesh for the crimes that its west Pakistan-based army had perpetuated on them. Whatever it may be, there is no more any question of reuniting with Pakistan.

Only Sk. Mujib could have done it after he returned from Pakistan prison in 1972. But, he, being held in prison during 1971 war, lost control over the politics of Awmi League. In 1972 he was no more the absolute leader, there were others like Tajuddin Ahmed, Sk. Moni, Tofail, Syed Nazrul, General Osmani and all the Sector Commanders who opposed his idea of an united Pakistan. It could have started a spontaneous rebellion by the Mukti Fauj had he dared to declare unity. He could have been killed.

So, in the ensuing public meeting (at Paltan?) he declared, "Bhutto Sahab, live in your Pakistan and we live in our Bangladesh." But, while said this he was weeping with emotion. So, you can say after this speech the last hope of an united Pakistan was ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

ShadowFaux said:


> *We don't see ourselves reuniting with any other country. *



Silly question. But out of curiosity asking - as we know from Hadith - prophethood will be followed by Caliphate, Then Kingship, Then turmoil, sorry state of muslims and then the return of caliphate most probably by the leadership of Imam Mehdi! Then jesus will lead all muslims to fight the last battle in Jerusalem! Sorry i can't google for the exact Hadith as my google is blocked. so how do you feel about it?? Do you believe it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

kobiraaz said:


> Silly question. But out of curiosity asking - as we know from Hadith - prophethood will be followed by Caliphate, Then Kingship, Then turmoil, sorry state of muslims and then the return of caliphate most probably by the leadership of Imam Mehdi! Then jesus will lead all muslims to fight the last battle in Jerusalem! Sorry i can't google for the exact Hadith as my google is blocked. so how do you feel about it?? Do you believe it?



Why is google banned.Is gmail banned also. you can use search.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Gigawatt said:


> Why is google banned.Is gmail banned also. you can use search.yahoo.com



I don't know the reason. I can browse from my PC and laptop. But mobile browser blocking negative google search. I mean i can google love but can't google hate. Lol. It shows content blocked by operator on request from government


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> Why is google banned.Is gmail banned also. you can use search.yahoo.com




we cannot access youtube and dailymotion sites, these are banned in our country and u r sharing and distributing ur favourite songs to others on other thread


----------



## Android

How do bangladeshis think of freedom fighters of british era like bhagat singh, subashchandra bose, gandhi, nehru etc


----------



## eastwatch

Why someone should refer to religious texts in this thread? Every religion has its own texts and it is unwise to proclaim one's own text as the only true and others as worthless. People should keep his faith within himself and should respect others who are also here to discuss matters. Why should someone bring Fatwa?

It has become a worthless thread with such a religious Fatwa? Can someone also tell us which religious text also has forecast about the recent video insult of our Prophet that happened? If not forecast then why should it happen in the first place? If everything is preordained and Muslims Saints knew everything beforehand they should have written it thousand years ago. So, we should not discuss ABSTRACT things here. Go to a mosque and talk there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> Why someone should refer to religious texts in this thread? Every religion has its own texts and it is unwise to proclaim one's own text as the only true and others as worthless. People should keep his faith within himself and should respect others who are also here to discuss matters. Why should someone bring Fatwa?
> 
> It has become a worthless thread with such a religious Fatwa? Can someone also tell us which religious text also has forecast about the recent video insult of our Prophet that happened? If not forecast then why should it happen in the first place? If everything is preordained and Muslims Saints knew everything beforehand they should have written it thousand years ago. So, we should not discuss ABSTRACT things here. Go to a mosque and talk there.


this is neither your bedroom nor you are a moderator here! Private chit chat is banned. I had to ask it here. If you don't like it pass to the next post.. I haven't insulted any other religion in my post!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

pk_baloch said:


> we cannot access youtube and dailymotion sites, these are banned in our country and u r sharing and distributing ur favourite songs to others on other thread



Youtube is banned in Pakistan? Wow, did not know that...


----------



## pk_baloch

neutral_person said:


> Youtube is banned in Pakistan? Wow, did not know that...



youtube and now dailymotion  but not gmail.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

pk_baloch said:


> youtube and now dailymotion  but not gmail.......



Is that because of the Prophet movie? Or has it been this way for a while?


----------



## pk_baloch

neutral_person said:


> Is that because of the Prophet movie? Or has it been this way for a while?



yes youtube was banned coz of prophet movie ,im not saying about youtube ,but why dailymotion ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


> this is neither your bedroom nor you are a moderator here! Private chit chat is banned. I had to ask it here. If you don't like it pass to the next post.. I haven't insulted any other religion in my post!



I am not chatting with a feeble minded ignorant Mullah like you. It is you who posted Fatwa as if it is a private chatting room, you stupid! Now, you are blaming others. Learn manners. Do not ever think it is your private thread, it is an open thread. Why the hell should you state a superstitious religious edict in a nice thread that was started by yourself? Religion and superstition are two different things, and you are preaching superstitons. 

Now, refer to some edicts about the recent insultation of our Prophet (SAW). If it is not written in a religion book then why should it happen? You should answer it because you guys think, like old time Hindus, that all events are pre-determined. If you cannot answer it, then stop sending other futuristic fatwas that have ruined all the Islamic countries. Because these countries believe in all the futuristic edicts, therefore, they are not mindful to build their countries. Do not try to ruin us like Afghanistan and other Muslims countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

iajdani said:


> Lahore declaration were widely taught in the school. Jinnah's role described as Zero. Most emphasis were given to Fazlul Haque and Sohrawardy. Nazimuddin were mentioned few places with lesser priority. Calcutta riots were mentioned unbiased along with Noakhali and other places.



because jinnah wasnt a bengali, all other names mentioned were bengalis

simply the reason of mentioning the lahore resolution is that if there wasnt any pakistan there wasnt any bangladesh


----------



## INDIC

pk_baloch said:


> we cannot access youtube and dailymotion sites, these are banned in our country and u r sharing and distributing ur favourite songs to others on other thread



Try vimeo.


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> Try vimeo.



ok thanx im trying this site


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> I am not chatting with a feeble minded ignorant Mullah like you. It is you who posted Fatwa as if it is a private chatting room, you stupid! Now, you are blaming others. Learn manners. Do not ever think it is your private thread, it is an open thread. Why the hell should you state a superstitious religious edict in a nice thread that was started by yourself? Religion and superstition are two different things, and you are preaching superstitons.
> 
> Now, refer to some edicts about the recent insultation of our Prophet (SAW). If it is not written in a religion book then why should it happen? You should answer it because you guys think, like old time Hindus, that all events are pre-determined. If you cannot answer it, then stop sending other futuristic fatwas that have ruined all the Islamic countries. Because these countries believe in all the futuristic edicts, therefore, they are not mindful to build their countries. Do not try to ruin us like Afghanistan and other Muslims countries.



how funny you are! You are using ' our prophet' and at the same time calling a quotation of 'our prophet' superstition. Man you lost it there!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

pk_baloch said:


> yes youtube was banned coz of prophet movie ,im not saying about youtube ,but why dailymotion ...


May be because dailymotion doesn't censor anything and spoiling the teenagers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Gigawatt said:


> Why is google banned.Is gmail banned also. you can use search.yahoo.com



Google and Gmail are not banned! 



eastwatch said:


> Why someone should refer to religious texts in this thread? Every religion has its own texts and it is unwise to proclaim one's own text as the only true and others as worthless. People should keep his faith within himself and should respect others who are also here to discuss matters. Why should someone bring Fatwa?
> 
> It has become a worthless thread with such a religious Fatwa? Can someone also tell us which religious text also has forecast about the recent video insult of our Prophet that happened? If not forecast then why should it happen in the first place? If everything is preordained and Muslims Saints knew everything beforehand they should have written it thousand years ago. So, we should not discuss ABSTRACT things here. Go to a mosque and talk there.



Doesn't violate rules does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

pk_baloch said:


> yes youtube was banned coz of prophet movie ,im not saying about youtube ,but why dailymotion ...



What I found yesterday all video streaming sites are blocked in BD not only youtube. I couldn't browse dailymotion too though govt. is saying only youtube has been blocked. Same might have happened in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

I guess I am a bit late to join the party . Any questions from my PAK, Turkish , Iranian, Arabs and Chinese brothers and yeah Indians also , I will try to answer those to the best of my ability inshallah.

As for the most common QS from Indians :

*Why do Bangladeshis hate India?*

Ans: Except for some awamiligue supporters , majority Bangladeshis hate India now and the fault lies with India. Many who saw pre-71 era dont think India as a liberator but they are a minority *but then again majority of younger population today dont see India as a liberator either but understand that Indias intervention in 71 was for her own strategic interest and that BD would have gained independence* *without any Indian intervention.* Now major reasons for hating/ having serious suspisions of Indias agenda:

1)	Just after BDs formation , the indira-mujib 25 year so called friendship treaty was signed in 1972 which made Bangladesh a vassal state worse than Butan and allowed rampant Indian interference in our forgien and political affairs making the Sk.Mujib regime literally helpless. The 12 articles of the treaty sealed the fate of BD as a vassal state. Some major points of the article states that-



> Article 4 practically eliminated Bangladesh's power to devise an independent foreign policy and made it compulsory for Bangladesh to consult India about any major foreign policy matter.
> 
> Article 5 forced Bangladesh to confer most favored nation status on India to clear the way for India to capture Bangladesh's economic market without any restrictions, but Bangladesh being a smaller economy was unable to avail itself of the opportunities of most favored nation status.
> 
> Article 8 ensured that if there was a military conflict between Bangladesh and India, Bangladesh, as a weaker power, could not seek help from outside world to protect its territorial integrity.
> 
> Article 9 was included to protect India's strategic interest in its insurgency infested North Eastern states by imposing restrictions on Bangladesh to provide help and support to the insurgents, but India itself broke the sanctity of this clause by providing military and political assistance to Shanti Bahini in Chittagong Hill Tracts.
> 
> Article 10 restricted Bangladesh's power to sign a defense deal with a third party to improve its armed forces.



Indo-Bangla Relation: A Strategic Analysis
Indo-Bangladeshi Treaty of Friendship, Cooperation and Peace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2)Before the 25 year long friendship treaty, India forced the exiled Mujibnagar gov under tazuddin ahmed to agree to 7 conditions under which India would help the Mukti Bahini. This 7 points were later officially framed into 25 year friendship treaty after BDs independence:



> Bangladesh government will select only those people for administrative posts who have actively participated in the liberation war and any shortfall therein will be filled by the Indian government officials.
> 
> A joint force will be formed comprising of the Indian army and the Mukti Bahini and this force will be placed under the command of the chief of staff of the Indian army who will lead the liberation war.
> 
> Bangladesh will have no standing army
> 
> India will help raise a paramilitary force to protect the internal law and order of the country.
> 
> Open market will be the basis for trade relation between the two nations and this arrangement will be subject to periodical review.
> 
> The Indian army will be stationed in Bangladesh for an indefinite period of time but the time frame for their gradual withdrawal will be determined through annual meetings between the two governments.
> 
> Bangladesh will formulate its foreign policy only in consultation with India.



Indo-Bangla Relation: A Strategic Analysis

3)Indias water terrorism in farraka. Indira promised mujib in the Indo-BD joint river commission that the Farakka barrage would not be put into operation before an agreement was reached on sharing the dry season flow of the Ganges between the two countries. However BD allowed India in 1975 to test the feeder CANAL of the BARRAGE, for which 310-450 cumec of Ganges flow was diverted from Farakka over the 10-day period from 21 April to 31 May 1975. But then India unilaterally commissioned the barrage in 1975 without any agreement on sharing until 1996 when India signed the 30 year long sharing treaty with newly formed Dalal BAL regime. Even after that India dont respect this treaty and withdraw massive amount of water in the dry season that has turned our northern side into barren desert.

Farakka Barrage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Forum


4)Indira didnt wanted Shiek mujib to make BD a member of the OIC as it considered BD a private property of India. But ShieK mujib took a bold step and went to the OIC metting to which Indira was very much angry.

5)India backed the 72-75 regime that utterly failed in governance with rampant corruption and misgovernance resulting in a massive famine in 74. With the implemention of 1 party rule (bakshal) rein of terror started in BD where India backed the Rakhi Bahini that it wanted to replace the BD army with. Rakhi bahini was renowned for political killings and loot & massacre. They were allowed to commit rampant atrocities on the BD populace.

Jatiyo Rakkhi Bahini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


6)All the above reasons lead to political change in 75 with the sepahi janata beplov ( a joint revolution by the army and the masses). For this India became very angry and wanted to teach Bangladesh a lesson. SO they started to arm the Shanti bahini and CHT insurgency starting their state sponsor of terrorism in BD responsible for the death of 1000s of Bengali settlers and 1000s of our armed forces.

Indian Intelligence Involvement In Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh
Bangladeshi Insurgents Say India Is Supporting Them - NYTimes.com
India backed Shanti Bahini, Burmese rebels: book | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

7)Just when our army was about to crush this CHT insurgents for good, BAL along with India came up with the 1997 peace accord granting immunity to the shanty Bahini terrorist like Shuntu larma ( a first of its kind non-sense in the world which pardons an anti-state traitor separist)

8)Indias backing of Awamileague and intervening in BD politics on their behalf. Indias involvement in the heavily rigged 2008 election is a open secret now . 

India and Bangladesh: Embraceable you | The Economist
Bangladesh
Politics in Bangladesh: Banged about | The Economist

9)Indias tipai dam project and teesta water sharing treaty shows the arrogance by which is it treating BD violating all International laws on water sharing with downstream countries.

?????????? ??? ???? ??? - ????? ???
Teesta flows in thin
Steep decline in Teesta water flow


10)India wants *free corridor* via our country by the backing of their Dalal regime. This is a major point of hatred towards India by Bangladeshis. The agreement BAL signed with India after 2008 has not been presented in the parliament as per constitution making it obvious that these dalal regime is trying to hide something.

http://www.sydneybashi-bangla.com/A...mic adviser to the prime minister April11.pdf
Bangladesh needs to invest $7 bn in transit facilities - Thaindian News

This corridor will not only pose a security risk but also will allow Indians to do more dadagiri with BD.

11)Majority of the people in BD believe (for obvious reasons ) that India was directly involved in 2009 pilkhanna massacre that resulted in the loss of life of 57 of our patriotic army officers and destruction of an efficient institution like BDR. Afterall India always wanted a weaker BD army and they even wanted BD to not have a standing army just after independence. 

12) Almost daily killings of Innocent citizens at the border while their BSF support smuggling of illegal drugs (cocaine, heroine) into BD. The killing of filani has a everlasting hatred on the heart and minds of Bangladeshis towards India.

13) Propaganda by Indians with made up myths such "islamic" extremism & illegal migrants ( lets face who in their right mind will go to India) etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

--deleted--


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


> how funny you are! You are using ' our prophet' and at the same time calling a quotation of 'our prophet' superstition. Man you lost it there!



Do not bring in religion here. It is one's personal faith. But, tell me why there are no futuristic prophecy about the current video? Answer it you will get answer to many others. You are making controversy with your own Fatwa. You want us to believe that the sun is mnoving around earth and everything has already been determined beforehand. Can it be called a religious explanation? Anyway, leave your Fatwas for other thread. It is about people knowing Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

eastwatch said:


> Do not bring in religion here. It is one's personal faith. But, tell me why there are no futuristic prophecy about the current video? Answer it you will get answer to many others. You are making controversy with your own Fatwa. You want us to believe that the sun is mnoving around earth and everything has already been determined beforehand. Can it be called a religious explanation? Anyway, leave your Fatwas for other thread. It is about people knowing Bangladesh.



stop behaving like a brute all the time. kobiraaz is just trying 2 say there's always gonna b a bonding between sub continents muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

What do bangladeshis think of british era freedom fighters like subash chandra bose, bhagat singh, gandhi, nehru etc

What do bangladeshis think of british era freedom fighters like subash chandra bose, bhagat singh, gandhi, nehru etc


----------



## DarkPrince

Voldemort said:


> What do bangladeshis think of british era freedom fighters like subash chandra bose, bhagat singh, gandhi, nehru etc
> 
> What do bangladeshis think of british era freedom fighters like subash chandra bose, bhagat singh, gandhi, nehru etc



not much...


----------



## Luffy 500

Voldemort said:


> How do bangladeshis think of freedom fighters of british era like bhagat singh, subashchandra bose, gandhi, nehru etc



Why? they are irelevant in today's BD. All of them are indians and have nothing to do with this country.


----------



## eastwatch

Gigawatt said:


> --deleted--



$7 billion is an estimate. But, look at the Padma Bridge which will cost $3 billion or more. There are many other infrastructural works will be needed to facilitate Indian transit through BD. Indi should not expect a free lunch at our expense. Instead of cultivating BD favour India should use Sittwe port in Burma for the transit. Burmese are friendly towards India. So, it will not be a political burden on any govt. 

On the other hand, BD people are not willing to alow Indian transit. It will be big political issue within BD. So, why India should keep on insisting on land transit through BD? India should understand our mindset and should refrain from asking such routes. It is bad for developing a lasting good relationship between the two countries.


----------



## INDIC

Is Urdu taught in madarsa or schools.


----------



## Luffy 500

eastwatch said:


> Why someone should refer to religious texts in this thread? Every religion has its own texts and it is unwise to proclaim one's own text as the only true and others as worthless. People should keep his faith within himself and should respect others who are also here to discuss matters. Why should someone bring Fatwa?
> 
> It has become a worthless thread with such a religious Fatwa? Can someone also tell us which religious text also has forecast about the recent video insult of our Prophet that happened? If not forecast then why should it happen in the first place? If everything is preordained and Muslims Saints knew everything beforehand they should have written it thousand years ago. So, we should not discuss ABSTRACT things here. Go to a mosque and talk there.



Are u the mod. Did anybody ask u about your worthless opinion? U are the one who is starting to flame in this thread. Grow a thick skin if you are allergic to ISLAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

Gigawatt said:


> Is Urdu taught in madarsa or schools.



no , i did schooling in bd for 4 years. they did not do it . 50% sure it dosent happen in madrasas as well ( i never went to madrasa)


----------



## KRAIT

Voldemort said:


> What do bangladeshis think of british era freedom fighters like subash chandra bose, bhagat singh, gandhi, nehru etc


You asked the wrong question. Freedom from Britishers is taken for granted by Indians, Pakistanis and Bangladeshis. 

In case of Bangladeshis, their freedom is also taken for granted by them as they see Indians as their enemy whereas we haven't killed millions that were killed by others (if you know what I mean).


----------



## DarkPrince

Gigawatt said:


> Is Urdu taught in madarsa or schools.



arabic..........


----------



## eastwatch

DarkPrince said:


> stop behaving like a brute all the time. kobiraaz is just trying 2 say there's always gonna b a bonding between sub continents muslims



OK, understood. It means kobiraz himself is preaching and also prophesing the future. Who knows it can come true, but it should come through political dialogue among the muslims of subcontinent. When dialogue is absent and muslims have been fighting each other not only in the sub-continent but also in almost every country of the world, will delivering a Fatwa will do a miracle? We should better stop projecting future. Nothing but only FUTURE knows what is lying in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

a question about my own country

what do bangladeshis feel about muslims of india and pak ? 

i mean there is always an anti india anti pak sentiment in Bd . between people . that divide people


----------



## Luffy 500

Jarha said:


> Do BD junta like Pakistan ?



Most don't have any love lost feeling about pakistan specially the younger gen don't even bother and yes there are still a lot of hatred against PAK thanks to Awami propaganda.Even tons of BNP supporters hate PAK or don't care. Awami-league want to keep the 71 issue alive and the easiest way to do that is to bring up 71 issue and PAK army's attrocities in 71. 

For me, I like PAK just like l like Turkey, KSA, malaysia, and all other muslims states and wish them all the best. I consider all muslims around the world my brothers in ISLAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarkPrince

eastwatch said:


> OK, understood. It means kobiraz himself is preaching and also prophesing the future. Who knows it can come true, but it should come through political dialogue among the muslims of subcontinent. When dialogue is absent and muslims have been fighting each other not only in the sub-continent but also in almost every country of the world, will delivering a Fatwa will do a miracle? We should better stop projecting future. Nothing but only FUTURE knows what is lying in the future.



he is being little naive thats all. now leave it


----------



## DarkPrince

Jobless Jack said:


> a question about my own country
> 
> what do bangladeshis feel about muslims of india and pak ?
> 
> i mean there is always an anti india anti pak sentiment in Bd . between people . that divide people



useless Q bro

when its the matter of islam whole muslim world is united not jus pak india


----------



## Luffy 500

LaBong said:


> What's this thing about Bengali nationalism as opposed to Bangladeshi nationalism?



Bengali nationalism is a crooked up non-existent ideology invented by India and BAL. It doesn't exist nor does this non-sense include our Islamic identity that shaped our culture as well. Its not even there in BD current constitution. And chakmas and other indigenous minorites won't agree to it ever. They won't ever call themselves bengalis. 

Bangladeshi nationalism also include all those non-bengali citizens of our country and also gives us a distinct identity i.e shaped by ISLAM and different from WB which is nothing but India. Our nationality is bangladeshi. The term was coined by Pres.ZIA to unite the country after the disaster of 72-75.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Why there is no political manifesto to make BD rickshawfree at least in long run? Like by 2040.


----------



## Luffy 500

Jarha said:


> What is current situation ? Regime is still more powerful or civilian government has the last word ?
> 
> What is Political situation in Bangladesh ? Can Haseena win next general election ?



Current situation is very volatile as BAL wants to keep their hold on power no matter what. For that reason they have removed the care taker system ( a neutral gov that is responsible for holding general elections as elections under the governing party was never fair in BD's history). This CTG system was actually demanded by these BAL dalals themselves in 96 when they were in opposition and did a lot of hangama and vandalism in BD to implement this system but now since they are in power and know that they will utterly lose the next election they want to hold the election themselves for the purpose of vote-rigging.Neither BNP the major opp party nor the people will ever agree to it and as such Election under BAL won't be recognized by the International community. 

As for your next question , NO Hasina won't win an election under a neutral CT goverment. At best Awamileague can get around 50-60 seats like in 2001. Chances are that they will get even less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> Why there is no political manifesto to make BD rickshawfree at least in long run? Like by 2040.



A law is certainly needed to get rid of rickshaws. But, have we already developed substitute modes of transportation? When more autobikes, bicycles and buses are available, and there are better paying jobs, Rickshaws will automatically fade into oblivion. May be a little push by law will be needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

There are many poor countries in Africa where there is no rickshaw. I do not know how they manage or what substitutes they use. If they can, why cant we...........I am not saying for traffic jam, but for humanity context.


----------



## kobiraaz

Skies said:


> There are many poor countries in Africa where there is no rickshaw. I do not know how they manage or what substitutes they use. If they can, why cant we...........I am not saying for traffic jam, but for humanity context.



haven't seen this Rickshaw in dhaka, but in my district almost 50% rickshaw use batteries.


----------



## kobiraaz

Luffy 500 said:


> Bengali nationalism is a crooked up non-existent ideology invented by India and BAL. It doesn't exist nor does this non-sense include our Islamic identity that shaped our culture as well. Its not even there in BD current constitution. And chakmas and other indigenous minorites won't agree to it ever. They won't ever call themselves bengalis.
> 
> Bangladeshi nationalism also include all those non-bengali citizens of our country and also gives us a distinct identity i.e shaped by ISLAM and different from WB which is nothing but India. Our nationality is bangladeshi. The term was coined by Pres.ZIA to unite the country after the disaster of 72-75.



Bengali nationalism exists, it is limited to media. people like Rezwana chawdhury Banya are good example of this.


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> There are many poor countries in Africa where there is no rickshaw. I do not know how they manage or what substitutes they use. If they can, why cant we...........I am not saying for traffic jam, but for humanity context.



How it is possible to take away some people's source of income? The country is developing and with it the need for labour is increasing. A day may come when the Rickshwa puller may not find it a lucrative job any more. He will find a better job and will switch to that. By the way, why are you opposing rickshaws? Is it because you think rickshaw pulling is a hard job or these rickshaws are ugly in a city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Voldemort said:


> What do bangladeshis think of british era freedom fighters like subash chandra bose, bhagat singh, gandhi, nehru etc
> 
> What do bangladeshis think of british era freedom fighters like subash chandra bose, bhagat singh, gandhi, nehru etc



only khudiram, pritilata are famous. cultural program is observed in dhaka university on their death anniversary! there is a hall in Jahangirnagar University - Pritilata hall.


----------



## kobiraaz

Gigawatt said:


> Is Urdu taught in madarsa or schools.



Urdu, Hindi is widely understood in Bangladesh. because of hindi dubbed japanese cartoons Recently i have seen 5 years old children speaking Hindi fluently ! Urdu is taught nowhere, neither in Madrassa nor in schools. madrassas are like common schools with extra Arabic and islamic classes.


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> Urdu, Hindi is widely understood in Bangladesh. because of hindi dubbed japanese cartoons Recently i have seen 5 years old children speaking Hindi fluently ! Urdu is taught nowhere, neither in Madrassa nor in schools. madrassas are like common schools with extra Arabic and islamic classes.



I quomi madrassa Urdu is taught as far as i know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

eastwatch said:


> How it is possible to take away some people's source of income? The country is developing and with it the need for labour is increasing. A day may come when the Rickshwa puller may not find it a lucrative job any more. He will find a better job and will switch to that. By the way, why are you opposing rickshaws? Is it because you think rickshaw pulling is a hard job or these rickshaws are ugly in a city.



*Just* because I do not feel comfort to see that one person is manually pulling hard when another person seats relaxed. Once I heard that rickshaw pulling will be banned or something in Kolkata, where it was discouraged by the NGOs or something [can not remember] like that as this is deemed as inhuman.. 

Yes, The govt or banks should provide loads for Battery Rickshaws.


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> *Just* because I do not feel comfort to see that one person is manually pulling hard when another person seats relaxed. Once I heard that rickshaw pulling will be banned or something in Kolkata, where it was discouraged by the NGOs or something [can not remember] like that as this is deemed as inhuman..
> 
> Yes, The govt or banks should provide loads for Battery Rickshaws.



Why should it bother anyone if another person works hard and earn his good and honest money by pulling rickshaw? It is much much better than asking relatives to help him out, begging in the streets or stealing from others. Every job is equally hard. People would not have chosen this job if it were a really very hard job. Moreover, a puller is a free man. He can refuse to take a passenger. This is very important. 

We must respect all the jobs. Because our society has established a vertical relationship between a puller and a passenger, therefore, we like to see the puller as a downgraded person. Worse is some people unnecessarily sympathize with the pullers but then do not want to pay a reasonable amount of compensation for his hard job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erhabi

Lol found this on fb..No offence to any Bangladeshi member..its just too funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> Is Urdu taught in madarsa or schools.


urdu-e-moalla i mean urdu is taught only in pakistan  i wanted to say that vimeo is working


----------



## pk_baloch

Malik Abdullah said:


> Lol found this on fb..No offence to any Bangladeshi member..its just too funny



very bad, i and many people in pakistan were supporting bangldesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Why are Bangladeshis always in a peevish state of mind?

Even in this thread where all question should be answered without any hint of sarcasm or irritation(since it is Bangladeshis who want people to question them), I find people are quarreling, calling people name, sharply retorting. Even I(along with all other Indian Bengalis) have been called coward and miser in reply to an honest and harmless question which was thanked by many others Bangladeshis(It was okay if it was an honest answer but seemingly the reasons were rather phony and weird). 

Why open a thread if you can't answer question honestly and can't take pointed question with a straight face?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkPrince

Malik Abdullah said:


> Lol found this on fb..No offence to any Bangladeshi member..its just too funny



mama jis match ki ye pic hai us match me tum log harte harte jeet gaye the

so not an acceptable pic



LaBong said:


> Why are Bangladeshis always in a peevish state of mind?
> 
> Even in this thread where all question should be answered without any hint of sarcasm or irritation(since it is Bangladeshis who want people to question them), I find people are quarreling, calling people name, sharply retorting. Even I(along with all other Indian Bengalis) have been called coward and miser in reply to an honest and harmless question which was thanked by many others Bangladeshis(It was okay if it was an honest answer but seemingly the reasons were rather phony and weird).
> 
> Why open a thread if you can't answer question honestly and can't take pointed question with a straight face?



dada we like 2 argue a lot but that doesnt mean we r not united

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

LaBong said:


> Why are Bangladeshis always in a peevish state of mind?
> 
> Even in this thread where all question should be answered without any hint of sarcasm or irritation(since it is Bangladeshis who want people to question them), I find people are quarreling, calling people name, sharply retorting. Even I(along with all other Indian Bengalis) have been called coward and miser in reply to an honest and harmless question which was thanked by many others Bangladeshis(It was okay if it was an honest answer but seemingly the reasons were rather phony and weird).
> 
> Why open a thread if you can't answer question honestly and can't take pointed question with a straight face?


You should recall some(may be many) of your posts where you showed your direct hatred towards Bangladesh and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

boltu said:


> You should recall some(may be many) of your posts where you showed your direct hatred towards Bangladesh and its people.



leave it WB dadas r no differrent that other indians 

they r all 2 faced people


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> haven't seen this Rickshaw in dhaka, but in my district almost 50% rickshaw use batteries.


In my hometown more than 80% are battery rickshaws and man,they suck a lot of electricity.


----------



## SamranAli

why BD's people are so inferiority complexed way more than indians. ( no trolling, serious question )
Also at leat they need to be grateful to Jinnah's leadership because what happened after him is different.


----------



## scorpionx

DarkPrince said:


> leave it WB dadas r no differrent that other indians
> 
> they r all 2 faced people



Really bhagne?



SamranAli said:


> why BD's people are *so inferiority complexed way more than indians*. ( no trolling, serious question )
> Also at leat they need to be grateful to Jinnah's leadership because what happened after him is different.



Double speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

boltu said:


> You should recall some(may be many) of your posts where you showed your direct hatred towards Bangladesh and its people.



Stop being perennially petulant. How does it matter if I'm anti-Bangladeshi, you guys opened Q/A thread, then you should stop behaving like kids and answer people decently even if the questions are not comfortable. 

By the way were you there when I had been badmouthed in a regular basis by zakir, dundun, eastwatch et al, oh you joined only some months back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

SamranAli said:


> why BD's people are so inferiority complexed way more than indians. ( no trolling, serious question )
> Also at leat they need to be grateful to Jinnah's leadership because what happened after him is different.



its not inferiority complex mama but anyway we dont know much about jinnah coz only bengali muslim politicians r praised in our books

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Ok La Bong where did any bangladeshi behaved rude in this tread. Heck even I didn't said anything rude to Indians this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SamranAli

DarkPrince said:


> its not inferiority complex mama but anyway we dont know much about jinnah coz only bengali muslim politicians r praised in our books



Then what? And if Pakistan didnt came into being there was also no BD. You are BD because you was Pak before.


----------



## Armstrong

DarkPrince said:


> its not inferiority complex mama but anyway we dont know much about *jinnah* coz only bengali muslim politicians r praised in our books



What....? Aaab tou 'bhai' seh waaapis 'friend' ho giyaa hai ! One who doesn't admire Mr.Jinnah isn't my own !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

also dont believe everything taught to be true. A lot of things are used as propanda and politics... Pre 71 era deserves to be taught to yo atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Armstrong said:


> What....? Aaab tou 'bhai' seh waaapis 'friend' ho giyaa hai ! One who doesn't admire Mr.Jinnah isn't my own !




I think its not a right forum to discuss about Mr. Jinnah. I was banned once, so I refrain this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Armstrong said:


> What....? Aaab tou 'bhai' seh waaapis 'friend' ho giyaa hai ! One who doesn't admire Mr.Jinnah isn't my own !



mujhe gali denese kya hoga mai education department control nahi karta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> only khudiram, pritilata are famous. cultural program is observed in dhaka university on their death anniversary! there is a hall in Jahangirnagar University - Pritilata hall.



Titumir and Surjo Sen are also famous.


----------



## boltu

LaBong said:


> Stop being perennially petulant. How does it matter if I'm anti-Bangladeshi, you guys opened Q/A thread, then you should stop behaving like kids and answer people decently even if the questions are not comfortable.
> 
> By the way were you there when I had been badmouthed in a regular basis by zakir, dundun, eastwatch et al, oh you joined only some months back!


I don't read a lot of things,so don't know the historical background of you and the folks you mentioned.
Regarding indecency,i found this thread the most decent of all the threads i ever read in this section.


----------



## TopCat

Why Jinnah was not considered as our leader, because he never been here. People did not know him neither he ever addressed in East Bengal.

Read this article.... Jinnah's First and Last visit in Dhaka.




> *Jinnah's first and last trip to Dhaka*
> Syed Badrul Ahsan
> The East Bengal Legislative Assembly was expected to meet for the first time after the creation of Pakistan on March 15, 1948 in Dhaka. On the eve of the session, a large number of students gathered in a demonstration before Burdwan House (today's Bangla Academy), the official residence of the chief minister of the province, to protest the police action three days earlier on March 11. The Students Action Committee decided to call a general strike on the day the legislative assembly met. The threat led to a softening of stance by the provincial government, given especially the fact that Governor General Mohammad Ali Jinnah, popularly known as Quaid-e-Azam, was scheduled to arrive in Dhaka on March 19.
> 
> The leading figures of the Action Committee met Chief Minister Khwaja Nazimuddin on the morning of March 15 just before the legislative assembly session commenced. Among those on the Action Committee were Professor Abul Kashem, Kamruddin Ahmed, Mohammad Toaha, Naimuddin Ahmed, Syed Nazrul Islam and Abdur Rahman Chowdhury. Anxious about preventing any unpleasant incidents during Jinnah's visit, Nazimuddin swiftly reached an eight-point agreement with the students, the salient features of which were that those arrested over the previous few days would be released and the legislative assembly would adopt a resolution in early April calling for Bangla to be adopted as one of the two state languages (the other being Urdu) of Pakistan.
> 
> On March 16, all those who had earlier been arrested by the government were freed. However, as events were to show subsequently, Nazimuddin would renege on his promise of having the demand for Bangla passed in a resolution by the provincial legislature. On March 19, the governor general arrived in Dhaka for what was to be his first and last visit to the eastern province of the country he and the Muslim League had created months earlier. On March 21, he addressed a public rally at the Race Course (today's Suhrawardy Udyan), asking people to be on alert against what he called forces of subversion and conspiracy bent on destroying the unity of Pakistan
> http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=221133


----------



## Armstrong

iajdani said:


> I think its not a right forum to discuss about Mr. Jinnah. I was banned once, so I refrain this topic.



I love him more than my own mum and dad ! So you'd better !


----------



## PlanetSoldier

iajdani said:


> I quomi madrassa Urdu is taught as far as i know.



Right...there's a type of madrassa (not Aliya type) where Urdu is taught...the logic for teaching Urdu is very funny there. They say Urdu is the pathway to learn Arabic. Hearing such funny thing I asked "Does whole the world learns Urdu before Arabic?"...no answer. What is quomi actually?


----------



## Armstrong

DarkPrince said:


> mujhe gali denese kya hoga mai education department control nahi karta



Kaun seee gaaali ? 

Paaar yaarr tujhe pataa hoona chahiyeee, baaap hai hamaraaa !


----------



## TopCat

PlanetSoldier said:


> Right...there's a type of madrassa (not Aliya type) where Urdu is taught...the logic for teaching Urdu is very funny there. They say Urdu is the pathway to learn Arabic. Hearing such funny thing I asked "Does whole the world learns Urdu before Arabic?"...no answer. What is quomi actually?



It is because they follow Deoband Curriculamn and all the books from Deoband are Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Is Shalwar Kameez common in Bangladesh as in Pakistan? Any inherited cultural qualities from Pakistan?


----------



## Luffy 500

SamranAli said:


> Then what? And if Pakistan didnt came into being there was also no BD. You are BD because you was Pak before.





SamranAli said:


> also dont believe everything taught to be true. A lot of things are used as propanda and politics... Pre 71 era deserves to be taught to yo atleast.



Bro U have to realize that this is awamileague we are talking about here and they feed on hatred to come to power. This 71 issue is the last final carrot they have to win some votes and so they use it and U have to admit propaganda or not it takes time for old scars to heal. 

As for me I don't believe in some awami made up exaggerated myths like 30 million death and yes I do respect Jinnah. But then again people like me will be immediately branded as razakar even by my school friends (jokingly) when I say stuff like "that many people didn't die in just 9 months". And as for why Jinnah is not included in history books , U have to realize for Awamileague there is only one leader who deserve all the fame and glory and that is Shiek mujb. *Even SK mujib's mentor Maulana Bhashani who SK mujib himself respected is malinged by Awamileaguers today. AK fazlul's biography is there but if they could they would have removed that too.For Awamileague History of the world start at 71.* And u are talking about Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarkPrince

takeiteasy said:


> Is Shalwar Kameez common in Bangladesh as in Pakistan? Any inherited cultural qualities from Pakistan?



yes...........


----------



## SamranAli

Luffy 500 said:


> Bro U have to realize that this is awamileague we are talking about here and they feed on hatred to come to power. This 71 issue is the last final carrot they have to win some votes and so they use it and U have to admit propaganda or not it takes time for old scars to heal.
> 
> As for me I don't believe in some awami made up exaggerated myths like 30 million death and yes I do respect Jinnah. But then again people like me will be immediately branded as razakar even by my school friends (jokingly) when I say stuff like "that many people didn't die in just 9 months". And as for why Jinnah is not included in history books , U have to realize for Awamileague there is only one leader who deserve all the fame and glory and that is Shiek mujb. *Even SK mujib's mentor Maulana Bhashani who SK mujib himself respected is malinged by Awamileaguers today. AK fazlul's biography is there but if they could they would have removed that too.For Awamileague History of the world start at 71.* And u are talking about Jinnah.



Ye to zeyadti ha bht buri.

let try and not vote this awami league next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

SamranAli said:


> Ye to zeyadti ha bht buri.



its called pure politics bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

SamranAli said:


> Then what? And if Pakistan didnt came into being there was also no BD. You are BD because you was Pak before.



It's Bangali who fought for Pakistan in the first row and it came in reality. Without Bangali there wouldn't be any Pakistan which is a 60 years long story only. But this Bangla did still exist 2000 years ago when there were people of different races, languages used to reside in current day Pakistan which is a country based on a theme like israel not based on heritage of people. Think before telling something as you are not mature on this yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Right...there's a type of madrassa (not Aliya type) where Urdu is taught...the logic for teaching Urdu is very funny there. They say Urdu is the pathway to learn Arabic. Hearing such funny thing I asked "Does whole the world learns Urdu before Arabic?"...no answer. What is quomi actually?



Aliya is government controlled and quomi is private, mostly run by Arab money!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

PlanetSoldier said:


> It's Bangali who fought for Pakistan in the first row and it came in reality. Without Bangali there wouldn't be any Pakistan which is a 60 years long story only. But this Bangla did still exist 2000 years ago when there were people of different races, languages used to reside in current day Pakistan which is a country based on a theme like israel not based on heritage of people. Think before telling something as you are not mature on this yet.



dont talk like a moron both pak bd people wanted pak n they all fought for it.

we all suffered a lot. n by the way jinaah was a gujrati muslim not present day pakistani


----------



## Al-zakir

Armstrong said:


> What....? Aaab tou 'bhai' seh waaapis 'friend' ho giyaa hai ! One who doesn't admire Mr.Jinnah isn't my own !


Agreed! There is no Bd without M. Jinnah. Kashmir is still burning. Bhai kya kare? Sab ke sab begairat ****** hai. No trace of M. Jinnah in Bd but there is road name after Indira and people know about Ghandi. Lanat bejo hum par q ki hum begairat log hai.


----------



## Armstrong

PlanetSoldier said:


> It's Bangali who fought for Pakistan in the first row and it came in reality. Without Bangali there wouldn't be any Pakistan which is a 60 years long story only. But this Bangla did still exist 2000 years ago when there were people of different races, languages used to reside in current day Pakistan which is a country based on a theme like israel not based on heritage of people. Think before telling something as you are not mature on this yet.



If 2000 years is the cut-off date then we Pakistanis have a history and culture even older than that ! The Pashtuns with their Pashtunwali go back at least 5000 years, so do the Baloch, the Sindhis and the Punjabis ! Heck even my ethnicity - the Kashmiris - have, from what I've heard, a 6000 year old civilization ! And no contrary to popular belief and continued assertions - We don't go about saying 'Ahlen Wasahlan' like Arab wannabes; we are proud of our heritage - both Islamic and Ethno-Linguistic ! And no current day Pakistan isn't a country based on a 'theme' it is based on an ideology - We are Muslims and as such We are One Nation ! Whatever tongues we may speak, whatever the color of our skin or the shape of our clothes - We will find unity in that which governs how we see life from cradle till grave - namely Islam !


Roshan-e-Rakshan Nayeer-o-Tabaan Pakistan aur Bangladesh rahei !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkPrince

Al-zakir said:


> Agreed! There is no Bd without M. Jinnah. Kashmir is still burning. Bhai kya kare? Sab ke sab begairat ****** hai. No trace of M. Jinnah in Bd but there is road name after Indira and people know about Ghandi. Lanat bejo hum par q ki hum begairat log hai.



aaap gali kis ko de rahe ho ??? aap unko gali de rahe ho jinko kuch pata hi nahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

PlanetSoldier said:


> It's Bangali who fought for Pakistan in the first row and it came in reality. Without Bangali there wouldn't be any Pakistan which is a 60 years long story only. But this Bangla did still exist 2000 years ago when there were people of different races, languages used to reside in current day Pakistan which is a country based on a theme like israel not based on heritage of people. Think before telling something as you are not mature on this yet.



We are proud to be a nation found on the name of Islam not bengali nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamranAli

DarkPrince said:


> dont talk like a moron both pak bd people wanted pak n they all fought for it.
> 
> we all suffered a lot. n by the way jinaah was a gujrati muslim not present day pakistani



Not his fault but the lesson taught to him in school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Lets not derail thread guys with flaming. Any questions. I am not in trolling mode today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Luffy 500 said:


> Lets not derail thread guys with flaming. Any questions. I am not in trolling mode today.



If I ever visit Bangladesh and I let it known that I'm a Pakistani what kind of reaction can I expect ? I ask this because I'm in two minds - the BD'ishes that I've met here on PDF are pretty nice to me but I've come across others on the same internet who've gone as far as saying when they go shopping and they see something that says 'Made in Pakistan' they feel it is their duty to not buy it ! Nothing major but its these little things that belly what goes inside the mind of such a person !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamranAli

some BDs people are really cry babies.


----------



## DarkPrince

SamranAli said:


> some BDs people are really cry babies.



i am a *hot* baby

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

DarkPrince said:


> dont talk like a moron both pak bd people wanted pak n they all fought for it.
> 
> we all suffered a lot. n by the way jinaah was a gujrati muslim not present day pakistani



Don't read like a moron..I said Bangali fought in the 1st row, never said west people did not want. Do you know geographically where Gujarat is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Armstrong said:


> If 2000 years is the cut-off date then we Pakistanis have a history and culture even older than that ! The Pashtuns with their Pashtunwali go back at least 5000 years, so do the Baloch, the Sindhis and the Punjabis ! Heck even my ethnicity - the Kashmiris - have, from what I've heard, a 6000 year old civilization ! And no contrary to popular belief and continued assertions - We don't go about saying 'Ahlen Wasahlan' like Arab wannabes; we are proud of our heritage - both Islamic and Ethno-Linguistic ! And no current day Pakistan isn't a country based on a 'theme' it is based on an ideology - We are Muslims and as such We are One Nation ! Whatever tongues we may speak, whatever the color of our skin or the shape of our clothes - We will find unity in that which governs how we see life from cradle till grave - namely Islam !
> 
> 
> Roshan-e-Rakshan Nayeer-o-Tabaan Pakistan aur Bangladesh rahei !



Ok dude, you really got your numbers wrong there. Just to give you a head up, IVC is about 5000 years old, still no Indo-Aryan speaker in sub continent yet.

6000 years ago means Stone Age.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Armstrong said:


> If I ever visit Bangladesh and I let it known that I'm a Pakistani what kind of reaction can I expect ? I ask this because I'm in two minds - the BD'ishes that I've met here on PDF are pretty nice to me but I've come across others on the same internet who've gone as far as saying when they go shopping and they see something that says 'Made in Pakistan' they feel it is their duty to not buy it ! Nothing major but its these little things that belly what goes inside the mind of such a person !



Normally people won't bother u at all. You will get the same treatment as any other foreigners bro. As I said majority of bangladeshis don't have any love lost feeling towards Pakistanis, they don't care specially the younger gen. And extreme hatred still remains specially by die hard awamileagers and they do spout a lot of venom but they will behave nicely with u in real life. Some naive lots even feel like Its their duty to show hatred to PAK as a sign of patriotism. But U comming to visit BD won't have any problem as a foreigner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarkPrince

PlanetSoldier said:


> Don't read like a moron..I said Bangali fought in the 1st row, never said west people did not want. Do you know geographically where Gujarat is?



yes i know where gujrat is but its not about racism

urdu was sub continents elite muslims language jinnah wanted 2 unite us thats why he wanted same language in pakistan

n i agree with him. even present indian muslims learn urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

LaBong said:


> Ok dude, you really got your numbers wrong there. Just to give you a head up, IVC is about 5000 years old, still no Indo-Aryan speaker in sub continent yet.
> 
> 6000 years ago means Stone Age.



dada i dont want ur *** here

go join ur hindu dadas u guys killed many bengali muslim in kolkata for the partition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

PlanetSoldier said:


> Don't read like a moron..I said Bangali fought in the 1st row, never said west people did not want. Do you know geographically where Gujarat is?



If anyone the Muslims from the minority provinces were the most ardent supporters of Pakistan because they had, according to them, experienced what it felt like living as a minority surrounding by an overwhelming majority in a communally charged environment ! But this wasn't a bloody competition ! I admit that Pakistan was wrong in so many things....we made a million mistakes that we shouldn't have but when are you going to reciprocate and do some soul-searching yourself ? Urdu was made our language too when it is the mother tongue of only 9% (now...imagine what the percentage would have been in '47) of Pakistanis and till this date we proudly call it our own because we understand it across the length and breadth of Pakistan in varying degrees ! It is our lingua france - our common tongue ! No other language could have been afforded that place ! Not Bengali, not Punjabi, not Pashto.....none of them ! And the Agartalla Conspiracy wasn't just a figment of our imagination and neither were the Mukhti Bhaini a bunch of disciplined freedom fighters having the moral high ground !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Armstrong said:


> If 2000 years is the cut-off date then we Pakistanis have a history and culture even older than that ! The Pashtuns with their Pashtunwali go back at least 5000 years, so do the Baloch, the Sindhis and the Punjabis ! Heck even my ethnicity - the Kashmiris - have, from what I've heard, a 6000 year old civilization ! And no contrary to popular belief and continued assertions - We don't go about saying 'Ahlen Wasahlan' like Arab wannabes; we are proud of our heritage - both Islamic and Ethno-Linguistic ! And no current day Pakistan isn't a country based on a 'theme' it is based on an ideology - We are Muslims and as such We are One Nation ! Whatever tongues we may speak, whatever the color of our skin or the shape of our clothes - We will find unity in that which governs how we see life from cradle till grave - namely Islam !
> 
> 
> Roshan-e-Rakshan Nayeer-o-Tabaan Pakistan aur Bangladesh rahei !



I exactly said what you said....that Pashtun, Baloch, Sindhi, Kashmiri who all had heritage of thousand years came united and evolved in a new identity Pakistan. The term you used as ideology I used as theme. In no sense you could assert that if there were no Pakistan, there were no Baloch, Sindh, Kashmir etc. 

BTW, seeing you after long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamranAli

DarkPrince said:


> yes i know where gujrat is but its not about racism
> 
> urdu was sub continents elite muslims language jinnah wanted 2 unite us thats why he wanted same language in pakistan
> 
> n i agree with him. even present indian muslims learn urdu



You are the rare and most intelligent Bangladeshi who understand what Jinnah wanted. Samne hotey to hath chom leta ap k main. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

DarkPrince said:


> dada i dont want ur *** here
> 
> go join ur hindu dadas u guys killed many bengali muslim in kolkata for the partition



Dude are you retard? Do you know anything about Direct Action Day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

PlanetSoldier said:


> I exactly said what you said....that Pashtun, Baloch, Sindhi, Kashmiri who all had heritage of thousand years came united and evolved in a new identity Pakistan. The term you used as ideology I used as theme. In no sense you could assert that if there were no Pakistan, there were no Baloch, Sindh, Kashmir etc.
> 
> BTW, seeing you after long.



they r far better muslims than we bengalis ever could b

dont compare afghans with bengalis


----------



## PlanetSoldier

deleted...not necessary


----------



## Armstrong

LaBong said:


> Ok dude, you really got your numbers wrong there. Just to give you a head up, IVC is about 5000 years old, still no Indo-Aryan speaker in sub continent yet.
> 
> 6000 years ago means Stone Age.



I borrowed the Pukhtoon bit from Ghani Khan's quotation where he asserts his Pukhtoon Identity over a Muslim One and then a Pakistani one by chronologically ordering the three ! And I heard about the Kashmiri thing from a Brahmin friend of mine (a Bhattt....hes probably my cousin a couple of times removed ) who was quoting some ancient vedic text being written there with something called a 'shokla' as a word popping up; I have a vivid recollection of him mentioning him the 6000 year figure but I figure that'll put it at around 4000 BC that can't be right...can it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Where you people see bangladesh after 50 years ?


----------



## Luffy 500

zip said:


> Where you people see bangladesh after 50 years ?



50 years? That's way to long. As for me I dream my country to become developed country by then with an Islamic character as a model muslim state. I dream BD to be a strong enough country and be a regional power by then something in the line of S.korea or Japan with a strong industrial base and hopefully become one of the top bread basket of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

SamranAli said:


> why BD's people are so inferiority complexed way more than indians. ( no trolling, serious question )
> Also at leat they need to be grateful to Jinnah's leadership because what happened after him is different.



Indians having inferiority towards Pakistanis, aur koi dusra bakwas nahi mila kya.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Armstrong said:


> If I ever visit Bangladesh and I let it known that I'm a Pakistani what kind of reaction can I expect ? I ask this because I'm in two minds - the BD'ishes that I've met here on PDF are pretty nice to me but I've come across others on the same internet who've gone as far as saying when they go shopping and they see something that says 'Made in Pakistan' they feel it is their duty to not buy it ! Nothing major but its these little things that belly what goes inside the mind of such a person !



I generally avoid anything Made in india though it's hard in our market. For instance, someday ago bought a water purifier of Unilever, checked if it's indian or not...when came back home with it, I found it's made in india. Later consoled me saying well it's Unilever product which is a multinational. Same way 6/8 months back deleted all indian channels from TV but still find 1 or 2 for reshuffling of dish guys.

You are invited in BD, I'll be your host..no one will bite you . There are differences between relations of people to people and person to person...hope you got what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zip

50 year is not a long time in nations life time .. They do need a lot of time to mature ..the feeling i am getting is bangladesh still not in adolescent stage ..there will be many hurdles in future .spiritual as well as material ...time will answer everything ..


----------



## SamranAli

Gigawatt said:


> Indins having inferiority towards Pakistanis, aur koi dusra bakwas nahi mila kya.



Indians ne aur kch sochne e ni dya. Always felt that indians are complexed and obsessed. No more offtopic btw.


----------



## INDIC

I have question.

When does Bangladesh's history starts(according to your textbooks).


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> If 2000 years is the cut-off date then we Pakistanis have a history and culture even older than that ! The Pashtuns with their Pashtunwali go back at least 5000 years, so do the Baloch, the Sindhis and the Punjabis ! Heck even my ethnicity - the Kashmiris - have, from what I've heard, a 6000 year old civilization ! And no contrary to popular belief and continued assertions - *We don't go about saying 'Ahlen Wasahlan' like Arab wannabes; we are proud of our heritage - both Islamic and Ethno-Linguistic ! *And no current day Pakistan isn't a country based on a 'theme' it is based on an ideology - We are Muslims and as such We are One Nation ! Whatever tongues we may speak, whatever the color of our skin or the shape of our clothes - We will find unity in that which governs how we see life from cradle till grave - namely Islam !
> 
> 
> Roshan-e-Rakshan Nayeer-o-Tabaan Pakistan aur Bangladesh rahei !



Excuse me!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

DarkPrince said:


> yes i know where gujrat is but its not about racism
> 
> urdu was sub continents elite muslims language jinnah wanted 2 unite us thats why he wanted same language in pakistan
> 
> n i agree with him. even present indian muslims learn urdu



This is not vini vidi vici game that Mr. Jinnah came and announced and it got materialized. It needs influence of personality among people, he never passed his time in East Pakistan, never met mass people here which might mean he announced that in a colony not in his own country.

Whatever, it was in no sense logical to declare Urdu instead of Bangla as 1st language here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Excuse me!



Excused... 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Excuse me!



Excused...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Excuse me!



The assertion fired at us by many of our detractors is that we try to be more Arab than Arabs ! That we have forgotten our own culture, language, traditions and values in favor of imitating Arabs because ! Naturally most of them haven't even been to Pakistan to make that call ! We're proud of who were are - Punjabis, Pathans and so on and so forth ! But we're also very proud to be Muslims and so when we speak of Tariq bin Ziyad, the Kingdom of Andalusia, of Omar Mukhtar, of Suleiman, of Saladin - We do so with pride and call them Our Heroes ! Naturally most don't understand that for none of them are related to us by blood but all by faith and it is that paradigmatic shift that many don't understand !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Gigawatt said:


> I have question.
> 
> When does Bangladesh's history starts(according to your textbooks).



I studied in english medium and so had only one bengali paper through out High school where there were biographies on Ak fazlul Haq and shorowardy and maulana Bhashani. There is description of language movement and then it shifts to 71. While in BAL terms there is absolutely nothing mentioned on Pres.Zia and that part is totally excluded. SO our book vary with change in gov. I don't know much about the begali medium cariculla though , but U can be damn sure that there too history heavily revolves around 71 and it changes with change in GOV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> I have question.
> 
> When does Bangladesh's history starts(according to your textbooks).



I guess 500 BC or something.


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> I studied in english medium and so had only one bengali paper through out High school where there were biographies on Ak fazlul Haq and shorowardy and maulana Bhashani. There is description of language movement and then it shifts to 71. While in BAL terms there is absolutely nothing mentioned on Pres.Zia and that part is totally excluded. SO our book vary with change in gov. I don't much about the begali medium cariculla though , but U can be damn sure that there too history heavily revolves around 71 and it changes with change in GOV.



I want to know about the ancient history taught in textbooks.


----------



## DarkPrince

PlanetSoldier said:


> This is not vini vidi vici game that Mr. Jinnah came and announced and it got materialized. It needs influence of personality among people, he never passed his time in East Pakistan, never met mass people here which might mean he announced that in a colony not in his own country.
> 
> Whatever, it was in no sense logical to declare Urdu instead of Bangla as 1st language here.



majority of bengalis were dirt poor that time. for 600 years persian was our official language

do u want persian as our official language again???


----------



## Armstrong

PlanetSoldier said:


> This is not vini vidi vici game that Mr. Jinnah came and announced and it got materialized. It needs influence of personality among people, he never passed his time in East Pakistan, never met mass people here which might mean he announced that in a colony not in his own country.
> 
> Whatever, it was in no sense logical to declare Urdu instead of Bangla as 1st language here.



The Father hardly traveled at all because he had been suffering from Tuberculosis for a while now ! I even read in Fatima Jinnah's 'My Brother' of how the Father used to change his clothes many times a day just so to appear fresh because as a shrewd politician he knew how much perception counted for ! 

As for declaring Urdu as our language ! It was the only way ! What other language would we have ? English...Persian...Arabic ? No...he choose Urdu for it was the only non-partisan language that everyone could understand in varying degrees from the barren plains of Balochistan to the icy peaks of Skardu ! No other language comes to close to it in terms of the opportunity it provided us; its native speakers didn't even make it to double figures in terms of as a percentage of the population of Pakistan and it was indeed our lingua franca ! So, with respect, you guys were wrong in demanding Bengali and we would have been wrong had we demanded Punjabi or the Baloch with their Balochi or Barahui !


----------



## TopCat

Luffy 500 said:


> I studied in english medium and so had only one bengali paper through out High school where there were biographies on Ak fazlul Haq and shorowardy and maulana Bhashani. There is description of language movement and then it shifts to 71. While in BAL terms there is absolutely nothing mentioned on Pres.Zia and that part is totally excluded. SO our book vary with change in gov. I don't know much about the begali medium cariculla though , but U can be damn sure that there too history heavily revolves around 71 and it changes with change in GOV.




There are thousands of pages of history taught in school, Since Chandragupta to pala dyanasty to sena then Mogul then british then 1947 and finally 1971. Everything is taught and Mr. Zia is just a drop in the whole ocean. What say???


----------



## TopCat

Armstrong said:


> The Father hardly traveled at all because he had been suffering from Tuberculosis for a while now ! I even read in Fatima Jinnah's 'My Brother' of how the Father used to change his clothes many times a day just so to appear fresh because as a shrewd politician he knew how much perception counted for !
> 
> As for declaring Urdu as our language ! It was the only way ! What other language would we have ? English...Persian...Arabic ? No...he choose Urdu for it was the only non-partisan language that everyone could understand in varying degrees from the barren plains of Balochistan to the icy peaks of Skardu ! No other language comes to close to it in terms of the opportunity it provided us; its native speakers didn't even make it to double figures in terms of as a percentage of the population of Pakistan and it was indeed our lingua franca ! So, with respect, you guys were wrong in demanding Bengali and we would have been wrong had we demanded Punjabi or the Baloch with their Balochi or Barahui !




YOu are saying the same thing why Urdu was made your national language. Did you see the demand of Bengali? It did not say to exclude Urdu but to include Bengali as another national language as Urdu is vastly not intelligible to East Pakistanis. Even though Urdu is not the mother language of the West Pakistanis but it was the sister language to their mother language.



DarkPrince said:


> majority of bengalis were dirt poor that time. *for 600 years persian was our official language*
> 
> do u want persian as our official language again???



Where the fck did you get this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

iajdani said:


> Where the fck did you get this?



i was talking about mughal era


----------



## Luffy 500

Gigawatt said:


> I want to know about the ancient history taught in textbooks.



Ask iajdan/Kobirazz, they would know. Cariculla in Bengali and English medium is totally different. In english medium history revolves around industrial revolution in Europe, renaissance in europe, how columbus discovered America etc etc. Hardly anything about ancient BD is included in english medium text books. Bengali medium does include that as far as I know.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SamranAli said:


> Excused...
> 
> 
> 
> Excused...


Would you plz shut it?






Armstrong said:


> The assertion fired at us by many of our detractors is that we try to be more Arab than Arabs ! That we have forgotten our own culture, language, traditions and values in favor of imitating Arabs because ! Naturally most of them haven't even been to Pakistan to make that call ! We're proud of who were are - Punjabis, Pathans and so on and so forth ! But we're also very proud to be Muslims and so when we speak of Tariq bin Ziyad, the Kingdom of Andalusia, of Omar Mukhtar, of Suleiman, of Saladin - We do so with pride and call them Our Heroes ! Naturally most don't understand that for none of them are related to us by blood but all by faith and it is that paradigmatic shift that many don't understand !



What do you mean by Arabs more than Arabs themselves? I mean, are you referring to Burqa, growing beards...? If yes, it's not true as most Arabs (except for KSA) don't wear Burqa, and don't have beards. As for imitating bad Arabs (extremists), I would say they are a minority in our societies, and furthermore, they are ostracized by people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Luffy 500 said:


> Ask iajdan/Kobirazz, they would know. Cariculla in Bengali and English medium is totally different. In english medium history revolves around industrial revolution in Europe, renaissance in europe, how columbus discovered America etc etc. Hardly anything about ancient BD is included in english medium text books. Bengali medium does include that as far as I know.



our education system sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> I studied in english medium and so had only one bengali paper through out High school where there were biographies on Ak fazlul Haq and shorowardy and maulana Bhashani. There is description of language movement and then it shifts to 71. While in BAL terms there is absolutely nothing mentioned on Pres.Zia and that part is totally excluded. SO our book vary with change in gov. I don't know much about the begali medium cariculla though , but U can be damn sure that there too history heavily revolves around 71 and it changes with change in GOV.



IGCSE Bangladesh Studies


----------



## Armstrong

iajdani said:


> YOu are saying the same thing why Urdu was made your national language. Did you see the demand of Bengali? It did not say to exclude Urdu but to include Bengali as another national language as Urdu is vastly intelligible to East Pakistanis. Even though Urdu is not the mother language of the West Pakistanis but it was the sister language to their mother language.



No it wasn't ever heard of Pashto and Urdu being spoken side by side ? The only language that comes close to Urdu is probably Punjabi and not even that when you move a) to the rural areas where proper Punjabi is spoken or b) to Southern Punjab where Sereiki is spoken which is a transnational language between Sindhi and Punjabi ! Both Balochi & Barahui are pretty much lost on me ! So no...barring the fact that our languages are written in the same nastaliq script none of them have any significant similarities with each other ! 

And having two national languages where one is Urdu and the other is Bengali opens up a pandora's box of sorts where I, as a Punjabi, would be justified in arguing that if a partisan language like Bengali is to be our national tongue then why not Punjabi the second largest linguistic group ? Or Pashto the 3rd largest linguistic group ? Or Sindhi the 4 the largest ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

DarkPrince said:


> i was talking about mughal era



Mogul era lasted less than 200 years Bengal.


----------



## TopCat

Armstrong said:


> No it wasn't ever heard of Pashto and Urdu being spoken side by side ? The only language that comes close to Urdu is probably Punjabi and not even that when you move a) to the rural areas where proper Punjabi is spoken or b) to Southern Punjab where Sereiki is spoken which is a transnational language between Sindhi and Punjabi ! Both Balochi & Barahui are pretty much lost on me ! So no...barring the fact that our languages are written in the same nastaliq script none of them have any significant similarities with each other !
> 
> *And having two national languages where one is Urdu and the other is Bengali opens up a pandora's box of sorts where I, as a Punjabi, would be justified in arguing that if a partisan language like Bengali is to be our national tongue then why not Punjabi the second largest linguistic group ? Or Pashto the 3rd largest linguistic group ? Or Sindhi the 4 the largest ?*



Well, Bengalis did not see it was a problem I suppose. If two language was that much of trouble you should had adopted Bengali then..  its a beautiful language to start with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

iajdani said:


> There are thousands of pages of history taught in school, Since Chandragupta to pala dyanasty to sena then Mogul then british then 1947 and finally 1971. Everything is taught and Mr. Zia is just a drop in the whole ocean. What say???



Studied about mugal (akbar, babur etc) and british Indian empire. But pala dynasty is not included. 
It was Indian books mostly in English medium cariculla in my time and there is only one Bengali paper that included Mujib, Bhashani, Ekushay, 71 etc.And yeah titumir was also included in Bengali paper. Hisotry was a totally different paper taught in English.

And No in modern BD's perspective ZIA is not just a drop in the ocean. The guy saved the country from turning into another sikkim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

iajdani said:


> Mogul era lasted less than 200 years Bengal.



muslims ruled more than 600 years in bengal

their official language was persian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> Ask iajdan/Kobirazz, they would know. Cariculla in Bengali and English medium is totally different. In english medium history revolves around industrial revolution in Europe, renaissance in europe, how columbus discovered America etc etc. Hardly anything about ancient BD is included in english medium text books. Bengali medium does include that as far as I know.



Better not asking more on it...it was very vejailla to me in my school life. I got trapped in this maze of Mourjo, Mughal, Panipather Judhdho etc., could never keep them in head  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

DarkPrince said:


> muslims ruled more than 600 years in bengal
> 
> their official language was persian



Muslim rule and Mogul rule means two things. Bengal Sultanate language was Bengali and Arabic which is important. During that time Bengali literature gains its highest in medieval age.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What do you mean by Arabs more than Arabs themselves? I mean, are you referring to Burqa, growing beards...? If yes, it's not true as most Arabs (except for KSA) don't wear Burqa, and don't have beards. As for imitating bad Arabs (extremists), I would say they are a minority in our societies, and furthermore, they are ostracized by people.



Nothing...except thats exactly how many of our detractors perceive us to be ! I'm not talking about the Burqa or the Beards or the extremists; it goes a bit deeper than that and at 12:50 a.m I'm a bit sleep right now ! But suffice it to say they think we ditched the past hence why we're so different....we think we embraced Islam and evolved along the way both culturally and religiously !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Zabaniya said:


> IGCSE Bangladesh Studies



Its cambridge. I was talking about edexcel which really sucks compared to cambridge. And how many people take BD studies in O levels?


----------



## Armstrong

iajdani said:


> Well, Bengalis did not see it was a problem I suppose. If two language was that much of trouble you should had adopted Bengali then..  its a beautiful language to start with.



Dude its not about two languages its about choosing between a) a non-partisan language understood by all in varying degrees ! And b) a language exclusively associated with a particular community understood by no one else. I think we made the right choice but it was exploited to no end. I'm a Punjabi of Kashmiri descent which means either Punjabi or Koshur are the language of 'My People' *within Pakistan* but I'm proud to call Urdu as my mother tongue...and why because I know that Irfan Baloch from Quetta speaks Balochi as his mother tongue (possibly !), Hyperion speaks Pashto, Safriz speaks Hindko (possibly !) and yet we can all understand each other in Urdu ! If English were our lingua france...I'd be in favor of declaring it our National Language !

P.S Bengali is indeed a beautiful language ! And I would have loved it had it been made compulsory for everyone to learn at least two provincial languages of Pakistan; I'd pick Bengali and Pashto !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DarkPrince

iajdani said:


> Muslim rule and Mogul rule means two things. Bengal Sultanate language was Bengali and Arabic which is important. During that time Bengali literature gains its highest in medieval age.



look we should have accepted urdu as our official language

it was better for our unity n islam


----------



## TopCat

DarkPrince said:


> look we should have accepted urdu as our official language
> 
> it was better for our unity n islam



I don't think that was an option to Bengali. Bengali community was way way way bigger than Urdu community in the world. You cant just destroy the language of the 5th biggest community in the world. What kind of idiot will suggest that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Armstrong said:


> If I ever visit Bangladesh and I let it known that I'm a Pakistani what kind of reaction can I expect ? I ask this because I'm in two minds - the BD'ishes that I've met here on PDF are pretty nice to me but I've come across others on the same internet who've gone as far as saying when they go shopping and they see something that says 'Made in Pakistan' they feel it is their duty to not buy it ! Nothing major but its these little things that belly what goes inside the mind of such a person !


A lot of Pakistani and Iranian people live in the area where I live. Just few days back I saw 10-12 teenagers with Motorbikes and stuffs and they were talking in Urdu. Also a lot of Pakistani people live in the Bashundhara residential area of the city and there is also a big convention hall exclusively for Pakistani people in that area. We are good Mezbaan you know, we try our level best to make the Mehmans feel comfortable like home and Pakistani people is no exception here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarkPrince

iajdani said:


> I don't think that was an option to Bengali. Bengali community was way way way bigger than Urdu community in the world. You cant just destroy the language of the 5th biggest community in the world. What kind of idiot will suggest that?



look pakistani punjabi language have arabic version . do we have arabic version of bengali ???

we still use Devanagari version. urdu is nothing but arabic version of hindi


----------



## TopCat

Armstrong said:


> Dude its not about two languages its about choosing between a) a non-partisan language understood by all in varying degrees ! And b) a language exclusively associated with a particular community understood by no one else. I think we made the right choice but it was exploited to no end. I'm a Punjabi of Kashmiri descent which means either Punjabi or Koshur are the language of 'My People' *within Pakistan* but I'm proud to call Urdu as my mother tongue...and why because I know that Irfan Baloch from Quetta speaks Balochi as his mother tongue (possibly !), Hyperion speaks Pashto, Safriz speaks Hindko (possibly !) and yet we can all understand each other in Urdu ! If English were our lingua france...I'd be in favor of declaring it our National Language !
> 
> P.S Bengali is indeed a beautiful language ! And I would have loved it had it been made compulsory for everyone to learn at least two provincial languages of Pakistan; I'd pick Bengali and Pashto !



You are coming back with circular logic. When i said Urdu is a sister language of most of the W/Pakistan local language you disagreed now you are saying Urdu is intelligible to everybody!!!!!!!!!!

Bengali is the majority of Pakistanis language. You should had picked it right away same way India picked the majority Hindi. Done. You started the debate when you knew Bengali will be difficult for you. So you picked which is easier for you and let the Bengalis to go through the trouble. Right?


----------



## jatt+gutts

do bangladeshis understand indian punjabi?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> Its cambridge. I was talking about edexcel which really sucks compared to cambridge. And how many people take BD studies in O levels?



Nobody takes Edexcel anymore. 

Everyone takes Cambridge these days. It's more updated than the older GCE modules. And yes, many BDians do take BD studies (from my experience).

The new syllabus is pretty thorough from what I've seen.



jatt+gutts said:


> do bangladeshis understand indian punjabi?



No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

DarkPrince said:


> look pakistani punjabi language have arabic version . do we have arabic version of bengali ???
> 
> we still use Devanagari version. urdu is nothing but arabic version of hindi



Bengali does not have any version. Its just Bengali. Bengali does not use Devangari script, it uses Bengali script.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

iajdani said:


> Bengali does not have any version. Its just Bengali. Bengali does not use Devangari script, it uses Bengali script.



its important for muslims 2 use an arabic version


----------



## Armstrong

iajdani said:


> I don't think that was an option to Bengali. Bengali community was way way way bigger than Urdu community in the world. You cant just destroy the language of the 5th biggest community in the world. What kind of idiot will suggest that?



Dude, who was destroying whose language ? Pakistan doesn't give official patronage to any of our provincial languages and yet we all continue teaching them to our sons & our daughters, we continue producing poets and writers and lately we've continued incorporating them in different genres of media too ! 

And if you just called Mr.Jinnah an idiot...you should leave PDF...we don't take abusing Our Father that lightly !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

jatt+gutts said:


> do bangladeshis understand indian punjabi?



Nope............ The only thing I can understand Rabba Rabba.. but i dont know the meaning of it.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

DarkPrince said:


> its important for muslims 2 use an arabic version


Why....any concrete logic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Armstrong said:


> Dude, who was destroying whose language ? Pakistan doesn't give official patronage to any of our provincial languages and yet we all continue teaching them to our sons & our daughters, we continue producing poets and writers and lately we've continued incorporating them in different genres of media too !
> 
> And if you just called Mr.Jinnah an idiot...you should leave PDF...we don't take abusing Our Father that lightly !



We already had that discussion zillion of times. No Urdu was not an option for Bengalis. The debacle was older than Pakistan and since Mogul time. You guys (Pakistan) is just new in the history. 

I did not mention Jinnah anywhere in my post. Dont stretch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jatt+gutts

rabba means god ..allah in muslim langauges. now tell me is your food culture same as indian bengal other than you guys eating beef and more meat. i m asking because we indian punjabis food is differnt from pakistani punjabis. we dont even know what is korma or nihari and haleem is. where as they in pakistan dont eat saag or makki de roti. their food culture is more similar with delhi people. is it same with you guys


----------



## DarkPrince

iajdani said:


> We already had that discussion zillion of times. No Urdu was not an option for Bengalis. The debacle was older than Pakistan and since Mogul time. You guys (Pakistan) is just new in the history.
> 
> I did not mention Jinnah anywhere in my post. Dont stretch it.



they r far better intelligent then us we bengalis can talk only n can do nothing



jatt+gutts said:


> rabba means god ..allah in muslim langauges. now tell me is your food culture same as indian bengal other than you guys eating beef and more meat. i m asking because we indian punjabis food is differnt from pakistani punjabis. we dont even know what is korma or nihari and haleem is. where as they in pakistan dont eat saag or makki de roti. their food culture is more similar with delhi people. is it same with you guys



look i dont want ur sikh history here go bug some1 else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

SamranAli said:


> why BD's people are so inferiority complexed way more than indians. ( no trolling, serious question )
> Also at leat they need to be grateful to Jinnah's leadership because what happened after him is different.



will you like should i ask why are we Pakistanis so attracted to the word superiority complex when in reality we are shunned left,right & center in the mid-east & other supposedly superior places? respect people to get respect, yes we have differences over the 1971 episode with regards to Bangladesh but that does not take away the fact that had not the bengalis over vehemently supported us in the Pakistan movement, we might not have got our independence, show some gratitudes, the bengalis can be whatever but the fact remains that they stood steadfast with us at a time when we were at the crossroads of history between an united centrist nationalistic India & an *independent* separate sovereign *"Pakistan"*

take it from me a non-Bengali, (proud Urdu speaking mohajir & a Pakistani ) the suppot that the bengalis gave us back in 1947 we will never be able to repay them, atleast show some respect brother

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armstrong

iajdani said:


> You are coming back with circular logic. When i said Urdu is a sister language of most of the W/Pakistan local language you disagreed now you are saying Urdu is intelligible to everybody!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bengali is the majority of Pakistanis language. You should had picked it right away same way India picked the majority Hindi. Done. You started the debate when you knew Bengali will be difficult for you. So you picked which is easier for you and let the Bengalis to go through the trouble. Right?



You implied that Pashto and Urdu are sister languages...that Sindhi and Urdu are sister languages - They are not ! Barring the odd word out there is little in common between them ! What I said was that Urdu was our lingua franca which is to say 'our common tongue'; which to put it ever so simply means that almost every Pakistani knows 2 languages - One his Mother Tongue and the other is Urdu ! And we've know this for so..so many years before the Partition ! 

Bengali being the majority of Pakistan's language doesn't count for squat when it isn't a non-partisan language or understood by us ! Urdu was understood by people in East-Pakistan just as Urdu was understood by the People in the far-off coastal areas of Makran and the lands up North in GB ! How else do you galvanize a nation into One without giving them a language that all of them could claim ownership over ? How can a language explicitly associated with one particular ethnic group...just one be made the National Language of the whole country ? They tried that in KPK with Pashto and guess what the Hindkowans spoke up against it ! They tried that with Sindhi in Sindh and guess what the other ethnicities resented that ! They haven't tried that with Punjabi yet but I can bet my arse the Sereikis, the Punjabi Pathans, the Punjabi Kashmiris and so many other ethnicities that inhabit this province would speak up against this !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

jatt+gutts said:


> rabba means god ..allah in muslim langauges. now tell me is your food culture same as indian bengal other than you guys eating beef and more meat. i m asking because we indian punjabis food is differnt from pakistani punjabis. we dont even know what is *korma or nihari and haleem is. where as they in pakistan dont eat saag or makki de roti.* their food culture is more similar with delhi people. is it same with you guys



Korma and haleem is very much part of BD's food culture. Saag in bengali means leaves and veg and roti is roti i.e Bread. No idea about what is makki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

iajdani said:


> We already had that discussion zillion of times. No Urdu was not an option for Bengalis. The debacle was older than Pakistan and since Mogul time. You guys (Pakistan) is just new in the history.
> 
> I did not mention Jinnah anywhere in my post. Dont stretch it.



Apologies...then who were you referring to as the 'idiot' ! 

Why was Urdu not an option for the Bengalis when it was an option for us ? And no don't give me that 'sister language' argument because anyone who knows anything about the languages of Pakistan knows that Pashto is to Urdu what German is to French...barring the fact that they're both written in the roman script...they have very...very little in common !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

genmirajborgza786 said:


> will you like should i ask why are we Pakistanis so attracted to the word superiority complex when in reality we are shunned left,right & center in the mid-east & other supposedly superior places? respect people to get respect, yes we have differences over the 1971 episode with regards to Bangladesh but that does not take away the fact that had not the bengalis over vehemently supported us in the Pakistan movement, we might not have got our independence, show some gratitudes, the bengalis can be whatever but the fact remains that they stood steadfast with us at a time when we were at the crossroads of history between an united centrist nationalistic India & an [/B]*independent* separate sovereign *"Pakistan"*
> 
> take it from me a non-Bengali, (proud Urdu speaking mohajir & a Pakistani ) the suppot that the bengalis gave us back in 1947 we will never be able to repay them, so atleast show some respect brother



But what about the 'Butttts' ? 



Luffy 500 said:


> Korma and haleem is very much part of BD's food culture. Saag in bengali means leaves and veg and roti is roti i.e Bread. No idea about what is makki.



Do you mean Makaai ? Its corn ! As in Makaai ki rooti - Flat Bread with ground corn flour !


----------



## jatt+gutts

DarkPrince said:


> they r far better intelligent then us we bengalis can talk only n can do nothing
> 
> look i dont want ur sikh history here go bug some1 else



i was curious regarding your lifestyles. anyways you are freee to ask me about us sikhs.


----------



## TopCat

Armstrong said:


> You implied that Pashto and Urdu are sister languages...that Sindhi and Urdu are sister languages - They are not ! Barring the odd word out there is little in common between them ! What I said was that Urdu was our lingua franca which is to say 'our common tongue'; which to put it ever so simply means that almost every Pakistani knows 2 languages - One his Mother Tongue and the other is Urdu ! And we've know this for so..so many years before the Partition !
> 
> Bengali being the majority of Pakistan's language doesn't count for squat when it isn't a non-partisan language or understood by us ! Urdu was understood by people in East-Pakistan just as Urdu was understood by the People in the far-off coastal areas of Makran and the lands up North in GB ! How else do you galvanize a nation into One without giving them a language that all of them could claim ownership over ? How can a language explicitly associated with one particular ethnic group...just one be made the National Language of the whole country ? They tried that in KPK with Pashto and guess what the Hindkowans spoke up against it ! They tried that with Sindhi in Sindh and guess what the other ethnicities resented that ! They haven't tried that with Punjabi yet but I can bet my arse the Sereikis, the Punjabi Pathans, the Punjabi Kashmiris and so many other ethnicities that inhabit this province would speak up against this !




Urdu was a problem for Bengalis. You got to understand that. When it was tried to make Urdu the language of Muslim in the sub continent, Bengali Muslim strongly opposed the idea long before Pakistan came to existence. 

You need to even go back to history, for us the reason hating the Urdu. There were two powerful sultanate in India. Delhi Sultanate and Bengal Sultanate. Delhi Sultanate adopted Hindustani aka Urdu and replaced Sanskrit. Bengal Sultanate adopted Bengali and replaced Sanskrit. Then after 400 years when Mogul took over Bengal which is considered as invasion and Urdu is considered as foreign. So the problem goes back to 500 years.

After 500 years of enmity you just cant accept the language of your enemy right away. Same way we still hate Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Armstrong said:


> Do you mean Makaai ? Its corn ! As in Makaai ki rooti - Flat Bread with ground corn flour !



Corn, you mean from maize. Its in bengali means butt-tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Luffy 500 said:


> Corn, you mean from maize. Its in bengali means butt-tha.



its bhut'ta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

jatt+gutts said:


> rabba means god ..allah in muslim langauges. now tell me is your food culture same as indian bengal other than you guys eating beef and more meat. i m asking because we indian punjabis food is differnt from pakistani punjabis. we dont even know what is korma or nihari and haleem is. where as they in pakistan dont eat saag or makki de roti. their food culture is more similar with delhi people. is it same with you guys


Our food habit is kinda same i guess.But there are some social differences e.g. they are khullam khulla- we are conservative, they have drinking culture - we don't drink, they have different accent, We spend like anything where i heard they don't spend that much rather want to save the money (i may be wrong), they always try to give a British like attitude where we don't even have any attitude lol
Btw, 
Saag(with rice),Korma,Nahari,Haleem,Kebabs,Shwarma etc. all are popular foods in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DarkPrince said:


> its bhut'ta



Did he just crack a joke at the expense of my caste ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Armstrong said:


> Did he just crack a joke at the expense of my caste ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Armstrong said:


> Did he just crack a joke at the expense of my caste ?



No I didn't idiot. Btw what's with u and caste. U are a muslim first aren't u bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Armstrong said:


> But what about the 'Butttts' ?



now who in their right mind could resist those beauties

http://www.pak101.com/wallpapers/Ac...ada/2012/4/9/SAMINA1_itbzk_Pak101(***)com.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Luffy 500 said:


> No I didn't idiot. Btw what's with u and caste. U are a muslim first aren't u bro?



No...I'm an Apple-Pie-Lover first and then anything else !  

Nah mate...its just that my caste 'Buttt' and the usual stereotypes associated with it make for good jokes at times so I do take full advantage of that ! Otherwise I don't give a wooden nickle about my caste.



genmirajborgza786 said:


> now who in their right mind could resist those beauties
> 
> http://www.pak101.com/wallpapers/Ac...ada/2012/4/9/SAMINA1_itbzk_Pak101(***)com.jpg



It won't open for me !  

But Samina Peerzada ! Aabaai teri Daadi ki ummmer ki hai !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Nope............ The only thing I can understand Rabba Rabba.. but i dont know the meaning of it.



And you call yourself Muslim. You never heard of Rabbi/robbi zidni ilman. Lanat on you Iajdani. Go adopt more appropriate name that will suit your Bengali identity.


----------



## Android

What kind of view bangladeshis have for indira gandhi

What kind of view bangladeshis have for indira gandhi


----------



## SHAMK9

How are Bangladesh and Sri Lanka relations? rarely get to hear about them.


----------



## DarkPrince

SHAMK9 said:


> How are Bangladesh and Sri Lanka relations? rarely get to hear about them.



bilateral relationship



Voldemort said:


> What kind of view bangladeshis have for indira gandhi
> 
> What kind of view bangladeshis have for indira gandhi



almost nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

are women allowed to drive in bangladesh?


----------



## DarkPrince

jatt+gutts said:


> are women allowed to drive in bangladesh?



ya................


----------



## boltu

jatt+gutts said:


> are women allowed to drive in bangladesh?


Obviously yes,we don't force anything on our women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

jatt+gutts said:


> are women allowed to drive in bangladesh?



Yes. And they are better drivers than men

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkPrince

Zabaniya said:


> Yes. And they are better drivers than men



nice joke...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

are there any sikhs in bangladesh.


----------



## jatt+gutts

and how many bangladeshis drink with fish pakora at weekends. is it common. if not then how you have fun.


----------



## eastwatch

jatt+gutts said:


> are there any sikhs in bangladesh.



There may still be many Marwaris, but I have never seen a Sikh in Bangladesh. There may be some Sikhs working in Indian Embassy.


----------



## jatt+gutts

probably this is why bangladeshis just like pakistanis think sikhs are vegatarians because they didnt met any sikhs. galat fahmi ka shikar


----------



## eastwatch

pk_baloch said:


> very bad, i and many people in pakistan were supporting bangldesh.



Bangladesh lost but played very well in the ICC T20 match against Pakistan. BD made 175 runs for 6 and lost the game by 8 wickets. Our bowling line is weak. Saqlain of Pakistan is now the bowling coach, but a player needs stronger muscle to throw strong. Our players do not look impressive that way, but even with their physical constraint they did quite well.


----------



## DarkPrince

eastwatch said:


> Bangladesh lost but played very well in the ICC T20 match against Pakistan. BD made 175 runs for 6 and lost the game by 8 wickets. Our bowling line is weak. Saqlain of Pakistan is now the bowling coach, but a player needs stronger muscle to throw strong. Our players do not look impressive that way, but even with their physical constraint they did quite well.



we dont have any good fast bowlers


----------



## eastwatch

boltu said:


> You should recall some(may be many) of your posts where you showed your direct hatred towards Bangladesh and its people.



LaBong is talking about this thread. We should follow the rule this time. Well, other threads show his real mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

SamranAli said:


> why BD's people are so inferiority complexed way more than indians. ( no trolling, serious question )
> Also at leat they need to be grateful to Jinnah's leadership because what happened after him is different.



Young generation are taught to dislike Jinnah. Elder generations still respect him. Bangali nationalism teaches not to respect one if he is not a Bangali. Well, now it is the Bangali nationalis party AL who is ruling the country. However, a day will come when history will respect Jinnah for his cotribution to the upgrading of Muslims and for leading a struggle to gat a Muslim homeland in Hindustan. Now, we have two homelands.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eastwatch

PlanetSoldier said:


> Right...there's a type of madrassa (not Aliya type) where Urdu is taught...the logic for teaching Urdu is very funny there. They say Urdu is the pathway to learn Arabic. Hearing such funny thing I asked "Does whole the world learns Urdu before Arabic?"...no answer. What is quomi actually?



In european education system as a whole, a student in, say, England, has to learn one of other european languages, such as German, French, Spanish etc. In India, a student of west Bengal has also to learn English and Hindi. In Pakistan they learn Urdu and his native tongue such as Punjabi, Brohi, Sindhi or Pashtu.

Since we see everything in our self made political prism we hate Urdu and also we hate Hindi. This is why we have become an island country with an ostrich mind. Students in 9th and 10th Class students should have options to learn either Urdu, Hindi, Arabic, Farsi or Sanskrit. The last two depends upon the availability of teachers. However, people of Bangladesh do not even speak good English now-a-days, thanks to the education sysytem, which has changed and degraded after 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DarkPrince

eastwatch said:


> In european education system as a whole, a student in, say, England, has to learn one of other european languages, such as German, French, Spanish etc. In India, a student of west Bengal has also to learn English and Hindi. In Pakistan they learn Urdu and his native tongue such as Punjabi, Brohi, Sindhi or Pashtu.
> 
> Since we see everything in our self made political prism we hate Urdu and also we hate Hindi. This is why we have become an island country with an ostrich mind. Students in 9th and 10th Class students should have options to learn either Urdu, Hindi, Arabic, Farsi or Sanskrit. The last two depends upon the availability of teachers. However, people of Bangladesh do not even speak good English now-a-days, thanks to the education sysytem, which has changed and degraded after 1971.



nice 1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

jatt+gutts said:


> are women allowed to drive in bangladesh?


What kind of question is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> Young generation are taught to dislike Jinnah. Elder generations still respect him. Bangali nationalism teaches not to respect one if he is not a Bangali. Well, now it is the Bangali nationalis party AL who is ruling the country. However, a day will come when history will respect Jinnah for his cotribution to the upgrading of Muslims and for leading a struggle to gat a Muslim homeland in Hindustan. Now, we have two homelands.





eastwatch said:


> In european education system as a whole, a student in, say, England, has to learn one of other european languages, such as German, French, Spanish etc. In India, a student of west Bengal has also to learn English and Hindi. In Pakistan they learn Urdu and his native tongue such as Punjabi, Brohi, Sindhi or Pashtu.
> 
> Since we see everything in our self made political prism we hate Urdu and also we hate Hindi. This is why we have become an island country with an ostrich mind. Students in 9th and 10th Class students should have options to learn either Urdu, Hindi, Arabic, Farsi or Sanskrit. The last two depends upon the availability of teachers. However, people of Bangladesh do not even speak good English now-a-days, thanks to the education sysytem, which has changed and degraded after 1971.



Well said. In USA, some colleges offer Arabic courses but Bd, NO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

@ And I want to unite with greater Arabistan near about 22 independent states. And by joining Bangladesh it would be 23 !!!!!!

@ Why the Indians are so afraid about us regarding joining with Pakistan !!!!!!!

@ There is no question of joining with Pakistan ? Once the time will come India will break "Khudbakhud" !!!!! and about Pan-Islamic feeling it is so large that Indians(non-muslims) cannot even think !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamranAli

what i got from reading BDs members posts here is that their main problem is their biased education system where they learn only hate against other and love for Bengali nationalism.


----------



## Android

Is alcohol legal in bangladesh


----------



## Md Akmal

SamranAli said:


> what i got from reading BDs members posts here is that their main problem is their biased education system where they learn only hate against other and love for Bengali nationalism.



@ Your's this idea is also completely wrong !!!!!

@ We the Muslim Bengalese of East Bengal are the most hectogenious nation. To be a homogenious blood has to be common but in East Bengal we find the blood of Pathans(Afgans), Turks, Central Asians, Persians, Arabs, Iraq, Yeman and even Abbisinion. And I tell you their percentage is much much bigger around 50/55 %. Blood matters a lot. Infact with my experience it is the blood which plays a tremendous role on human nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Md Akmal

Voldemort said:


> Is alcohol legal in bangladesh



@ No . It is not legal, however people who have a licence can take and with this criteria sometimes we also take a little bit chance. (For Al-Zaker only, "Maine kuch nahi kaha".)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prtikul

How much Bangladeshi people are crazy about cricket? Which Indian and Pakistani players enjoy fan following ?


----------



## pk_baloch

jatt+gutts said:


> rabba means god ..allah in muslim langauges. now tell me is your food culture same as indian bengal other than you guys eating beef and more meat. i m asking because we indian punjabis food is differnt from pakistani punjabis. we dont even know what is korma or nihari and haleem is. where as they in pakistan dont eat *saag or makki de roti.* their food culture is more similar with delhi people. is it same with you guys



saag or makki de roti is also eaten in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> There may still be many Marwaris, but I have never seen a Sikh in Bangladesh. There may be some Sikhs working in Indian Embassy.



@ I have seen some Sikhs in the temple of Dhaka University.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> In european education system as a whole, a student in, say, England, has to learn one of other european languages, such as German, French, Spanish etc. In India, a student of west Bengal has also to learn English and Hindi. In Pakistan they learn Urdu and his native tongue such as Punjabi, Brohi, Sindhi or Pashtu.
> 
> Since we see everything in our self made political prism we hate Urdu and also we hate Hindi. This is why we have become an island country with an ostrich mind. Students in 9th and 10th Class students should have options to learn either Urdu, Hindi, Arabic, Farsi or Sanskrit. The last two depends upon the availability of teachers. However, people of Bangladesh do not even speak good English now-a-days, thanks to the education sysytem, which has changed and degraded after 1971.



Ask Pakistani whether they are willing to learn Bengali or ask any Non Bengali Indian whether they like to learn Bengali too. Urdu or Hindi are not that strong of a language like Arabic or English or Spanish to be taught in school. If we start teaching all the language that we see around then our student will have to drop all the science and math courses and learn language all day long.


----------



## Armstrong

Zabaniya said:


> Yes. And they are better drivers than men



*Blasphemy !*


----------



## TopCat

Voldemort said:


> Is alcohol legal in bangladesh



Yes or NO. We have few liqueur store where you can buy BD made alcohol with a permit of drinking alcohol. But you can always pay few extra to get without permit. We have 5/6 bars in the country where you can drink with permit but nobody actually check. Occasional police raid were there and police may arrest you and send you to the hospital for painful washing of your stomach. But hey, you can always pay few extra and go home safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Gigawatt said:


> I want to know about the ancient history taught in textbooks.



Invention of wheel Lol. For sub continent - Harappan culture Indus valley civilization - then Gupta Empire, Maurya Empire, Pala Empire- then Muslim sultans!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Question : Who has bigger following in bangladeshi culture, kobiguru Nozrul or Robindronath Tagore


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> Ask Pakistani whether they are willing to learn Bengali or ask any Non Bengali Indian whether they like to learn Bengali too. Urdu or Hindi are not that strong of a language like Arabic or English or Spanish to be taught in school. If we start teaching all the language that we see around then our student will have to drop all the science and math courses and learn language all day long.



You can have them as optional subjects. I know couple of(non Bengali Indians) who did Bangla in year 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

sandy_3126 said:


> Question : Who has bigger following in bangladeshi culture, kobiguru Nozrul or Robindronath Tagore



kabi guru or biswa Kabi is Tagore's title. Nazrul is known as Bidrohi Kobi, known for his anti british attitude! My bengali teacher used to say - Nazrul deserved a nobel, he didn't get it because he used to write against colonization. We actually don't know who got more follower! But if the poll is between Tagore or Nazrul, Majority will vote Nazrul as our national poet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

sandy_3126 said:


> Question : Who has bigger following in bangladeshi culture, kobiguru Nozrul or Robindronath Tagore



I think they are not as important as they were 20/30 years ago anymore. But they are great poet and admired in every sect of society.


----------



## kobiraaz

Md Akmal said:


> @ I have seen some Sikhs in the temple of Dhaka University.



I see two Sikhs every morning in Dhaka University campus


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Muslim rule and Mogul rule means two things. Bengal Sultanate language was Bengali and Arabic which is important. During that time Bengali literature gains its highest in medieval age.



I believe Persian was the official language since the foreign muslims from central asia domiciled in Bengal in 1203 AD. They were not Persian speaking people, they were Turkic, Uzhbeks, Pashtuns and others. But, those central asian region was completely overwhelmed with Islamic religion and persian language. So, they brought this language to India and Bengal. Persia, as an official language, lasted until 1832 when the British masters opted for English.

As for Bengali language, it was still in the womb. There were hundreds of poetries, but proses were absent. It started only after 1805 when Fort William College took initiative to compile a comprehensive Bengali grammar with the help of Hindu Sanskrit Pundits. Before this time not a single letter was ever written in Bengali, it was in such a state!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I believe Persian was the official language since the foreign muslims from central asia domiciled in Bengal in 1203 AD. They were not Persian speaking people, they were Turkic, Uzhbeks, Pashtuns and others. But, those central asian region was completely overwhelmed with Islamic religion and persian language. So, they brought this language to India and Bengal. Persia, as an official language, lasted until 1832 when the British masters opted for English.
> 
> As for Bengali language, it was still in the womb. There were hundreds of poetries, but proses were absent. It started only after 1805 when Fort William College took initiative to compile a comprehensive Bengali grammar with the help of Hindu Sanskrit Pundits. Before this time not a single letter was ever written in Bengali, it was in such a state!



I dont think so. Persian influence came to Bengal or even in Delhi courtyard after Noor Jahan made to the palace of Jahangir. Pashtuns adopted the earlier legacy of Turkik ruler who adopted the policy of Bengalize the Bengal Sultanate. It was the Noor Jahans close relatives who used Fari in Bengal administration but no mass people ever adopted the language.

Nur Jahan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> As for Bengali language, it was still in the womb. There were hundreds of poetries, but proses were absent. It started only after 1805 when Fort William College took initiative to compile a comprehensive Bengali grammar with the help of Hindu Sanskrit Pundits. Before this time not a single letter was ever written in Bengali, it was in such a state!



Even though there were no formal grammar book of Bengali, that does not mean there were no grammar in Bengali before Fort William College. I read Alaols poetry and they were just beautiful and the hand writing, you just need to look at it. There is copy of handwritten Padmabati in Dhaka museum. You should go and see. 

There are also contract which were written in earlier bengali script preserved in museum too. Even in mogul era, the contract were written in bengali not Farsi or any other language. I seen a contract of Slave trade in Bengali in Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

PlanetSoldier said:


> Right...there's a type of madrassa (not Aliya type) where Urdu is taught...the logic for teaching Urdu is very funny there. They say Urdu is the pathway to learn Arabic. Hearing such funny thing I asked "Does whole the world learns Urdu before Arabic?"...no answer. What is quomi actually?



Qaomi Madrassa teaches Urdu because a lot of religious literature were written/translated in Urdu.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> In european education system as a whole, a student in, say, England, has to learn one of other european languages, such as German, French, Spanish etc. In India, a student of west Bengal has also to learn English and Hindi. In Pakistan they learn Urdu and his native tongue such as Punjabi, Brohi, Sindhi or Pashtu.
> 
> Since we see everything in our self made political prism we hate Urdu and also we hate Hindi. This is why we have become an island country with an ostrich mind. Students in 9th and 10th Class students should have options to learn either Urdu, Hindi, Arabic, Farsi or Sanskrit. The last two depends upon the availability of teachers. However, people of Bangladesh do not even speak good English now-a-days, thanks to the education sysytem, which has changed and degraded after 1971.



I didn't say anything about hating Urdu which is my favorite language. One of my friends studied in Madrassa where they were taught Urdu as a pathway to learn Arabic. If this is the reason, it's completely baseless. There's no such logic that to learn Arabic one has to learn Urdu first. I asked my friend this question, he couldn't give a strong answer...just said it's required. Every Muslim family in BD arranges lesson of Arabic for children either sending to mosque or keeping home tutor, they don't need to learn Urdu 1st hand. We at school time had a subject Arabic (not religion which was a different subject) from class 6-8. This subject was 100% arabic study and I in the final exam of class 8 secured 97 out of 100 (probably a record in Zilla School, Khulna). I never had to learn Urdu for that.

I've never seen such hatred towards Urdu in BD people but anyway it's a common perception. And yes, there should be a 2nd language other than English and Bangla in school college like Europe/NA where 1st choices should be regional ones like Hindi,Urdu etc. and then other ones. But it shouldn't be restricted to a single language e.g. Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Armstrong said:


> And having two national languages where one is Urdu and the other is Bengali opens up a pandora's box of sorts where I, as a Punjabi, would be justified in arguing that if a partisan language like Bengali is to be our national tongue then why not Punjabi the second largest linguistic group ? Or Pashto the 3rd largest linguistic group ? Or Sindhi the 4 the largest ?



I agree with many of your points with regard to the language issue. Urdu could have been an uniting factor between the two wings. But, to tell you frankly only Urdu as the state language it would have destroyed Bangali Muslim educated middle class of that time. At a stroke of a pen they would have become illiterate. 

The same thing happened when Muslims (and also many Hindus) became illiterate when in 1832 suddenly the British Bengal govt kicked out Persian and introduced English as the official language. All the Muslims of Bengal became illiterate although they were highly educated in Persian.

So, to use emotion of muslim brotherhood in order to impose Urdu on us could have ruined our educated class once again. Without a middle class a society cannot progress. So, I think, Urdu was tried on us too fast when the politicians including Jinnah were supposed to be working on Constitution of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## imran_ind

Whats the major difference between bengali spoken in in india and bangladesh


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> I believe Persian was the official language since the foreign muslims from central asia domiciled in Bengal in 1203 AD. They were not Persian speaking people, they were Turkic, Uzhbeks, Pashtuns and others. But, those central asian region was completely overwhelmed with Islamic religion and persian language. So, they brought this language to India and Bengal. Persia, as an official language, lasted until 1832 when the British masters opted for English.
> 
> As for Bengali language, it was still in the womb. There were hundreds of poetries, but proses were absent. It started only after 1805 when Fort William College took initiative to compile a comprehensive Bengali grammar with the help of Hindu Sanskrit Pundits. Before this time not a single letter was ever written in Bengali, it was in such a state!





iajdani said:


> Even though there were no formal grammar book of Bengali, that does not mean there were no grammar in Bengali before Fort William College. I read Alaols poetry and they were just beautiful and the hand writing, you just need to look at it. There is copy of handwritten Padmabati in Dhaka museum. You should go and see.
> 
> There are also contract which were written in earlier bengali script preserved in museum too. Even in mogul era, the contract were written in bengali not Farsi or any other language. I seen a contract of Slave trade in Bengali in Museum.



Every language has a grammar, if the language exists so does the grammar. I think what eastwatch meant to say is that Bengali grammar wasn't well documented before 18th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

imran_ind said:


> Whats the major difference between bengali spoken in in india and bangladesh



our bengali is full of farsi arabic words

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

DarkPrince said:


> its important for muslims 2 use an arabic version


Of course not. Our sound is so flat and so different comparing to Urdu and Hindi, the sister languages. Urdu and go up and come down, but not Bangla.


----------



## DarkPrince

eastwatch said:


> Of course not. Our sound is so flat and so different comparing to Urdu and Hindi, the sister languages. Urdu and go up and come down, but not Bangla.



i can speak urdu f9 nobody taught me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

genmirajborgza786 said:


> will you like should i ask why are we Pakistanis so attracted to the word superiority complex when in reality we are shunned left,right & center in the mid-east & other supposedly superior places? respect people to get respect, yes we have differences over the 1971 episode with regards to Bangladesh but that does not take away the fact that had not the bengalis over vehemently supported us in the Pakistan movement, we might not have got our independence, show some gratitudes, the bengalis can be whatever but the fact remains that they stood steadfast with us at a time when we were at the crossroads of history between an united centrist nationalistic India & an *independent* separate sovereign *"Pakistan"*
> 
> take it from me a non-Bengali, (proud Urdu speaking mohajir & a Pakistani ) the suppot that the bengalis gave us back in 1947 we will never be able to repay them, atleast show some respect brother



In fact the muslims of Bihar and Bengal struggled more for Pakistan Movement than the present day Pakistani's forefathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarkPrince

eastwatch said:


> In fact the muslims of Bihar and Bengal struggled more for Pakistan Movement than the present day Pakistani's forefathers.



read about punjab partition. many muslim punjabis were slaughtered by hindu n sikhs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

imran_ind said:


> Whats the major difference between bengali spoken in in india and bangladesh





DarkPrince said:


> our bengali is full of farsi arabic words



1) 'chha' at the end of a word is pronounced 'sa' in nonformal spoken and Present continuous forms of verbs are spoken like that of Shadhu Bhasha.

Example: jaitese, khaitese, ki korteso instead of jacche, khacche, ki korcho.

2) In present perfect form of verbs: dise (diyeche), ashse (esheche), nise (niyeche), khaise (kheyeche)

3) kaita, haita, faita, choila instead of verb forms kete, hente, fete, chole are used (as I noted, where a verb constitutes of only two Bengali letters), like kete felbo > kaita falamu, hente esheche > haita ashse. Also, this jamu (jabo), ashmu (ashbo), dimu (debo) etc (that is first person form of verbs in future form) is another phenomenon.

4) 'Chandra bindu' is hardly pronounced in E Bengali spoken. 

Also we say 'lobon' vs 'noon', 'morich' vs 'lonka', 'pani' vs 'jol'.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zaidi 12

DarkPrince said:


> i can speak urdu f9 nobody taught me



ohh that's really nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

DarkPrince said:


> read about punjab partition. many muslim punjabis were slaughtered by hindu n sikhs



Movement and struggle to establish Pakistan took many years whereby the muslims of Bengal and Bihar had more contributions than the present day Pakistanis' forefathers. It was a political movement which was not limited to a few days of carnage in Punjab and Bengal during partition. It is a different subject. The movement was basically initiated in Dhaka when all the Muslim leaders from different parts of then India came there at the invitation of Nawab Salimullah and together they formed All-India Muslim League in 1905 (?).

It was supposed to safeguard the interest of Indian Muslims that changed its course to make Pakistan Movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

LaBong said:


> How do Bangladeshis see Indian Bengalis, how much do Indian Bengali movies, literature, tv shows have, if any, effect on Bangladeshis?





iajdani said:


> Indian Bengalis are widely considered as *miser and coward* as well. Old movies/literature are great but new generation dont really care for WB literature I guess. India TV shows are hot specially Sasuri/Bou fight. Most of the male member in the family already quit watching tv and turned to internet due to Indian Sashu/Bohu irritation.



Miser- yes, coward- no. Many E Bengali Muslims are extravagant and showy. So they misunderstand someone being thrifty as a miser. 

As for the effect of movies and literature, perhaps there doesn't exist any habitual reader who is not familiar with W bengali literature. Indian movies and TV shows are *negatively* affecting our culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Skallagrim said:


> Miser- yes, coward- no. Many E Bengali Muslims are extravagant and showy. So they misunderstand someone being thrifty as a miser.



Saving money is a good habit. But I don't believe West Bengalis are misers, they love to spend a lot.


----------



## kobiraaz

' dada addek ta dilam puro ta khete hobe kintu' - bro, here is a half piece, you have to eat it all - is a common joke we make about west bengal and i think its very old joke!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Ask Pakistani whether they are willing to learn Bengali or ask any Non Bengali Indian whether they like to learn Bengali too. Urdu or Hindi are not that strong of a language like Arabic or English or Spanish to be taught in school. If we start teaching all the language that we see around then our student will have to drop all the science and math courses and learn language all day long.



We should not go by Indian or Pakistani example. We should go by European example. However, even Indians and Pakistanis also learn more than one languages. A born Punjabi in Pakistan learns Punjabi language in his house, so it is his mother tongue. He goes to school and learns Urdu and English. So, he becomes a tri-lingual. 

Because of exposure to many languages in his childhood he will pick up other languages much faster than an uni-lingual child. It is same with Indians. they learn many languages and they are thought to be quite brainy. Studying science by an Indian or Pakistani student is not a burden. Rather, because of they have sharper brain, therefore, they would pick up any subject fast.

But Bangladeshis learn only Bengali and a little English. This is not enough to upgrade the brain of a child. Multi-linguals are found to be sharper than uni-linguals (is the word correct?). A multi-lingual can learn other languages subjects even during adulthood. But, an uni-lingual cannot take that pressure because his brain remains underdeveloped.

So, from this point of view I propose multi-lingualism for my country. It may take us away from that Bangalityo ostrichism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> I think they are not as important as they were 20/30 years ago anymore. But they are great poet and admired in every sect of society.



Have you become fond of Humayun Ahmed's writing??????????


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Even though there were no formal grammar book of Bengali, that does not mean there were no grammar in Bengali before Fort William College. I read Alaols poetry and they were just beautiful and the hand writing, you just need to look at it. There is copy of handwritten Padmabati in Dhaka museum. You should go and see.
> 
> There are also contract which were written in earlier bengali script preserved in museum too. Even in mogul era, the contract were written in bengali not Farsi or any other language. I seen a contract of Slave trade in Bengali in Museum.



Look, this is not a place to discuss all the details how and when Bengali developed as a WRITTEN language. I repeat, there were many beautiful poetries by Alaol, Daulat Kazi, Shah Muhammad Sagir, nabin Chandra Ghosh and many hundred others. But, one point is crystal clear that not a single line of prose was ever written by anybody before 1805 grammar was compiled. 

If there was no Bengali language at all, how do you expect it to be the Court language of the country. The muslim rule started not with the Budhist (there was really almost no Budhists in Bengal during Muslim advent because of Sen Policy) converts, but with the advent of many lakhs of central asian settlers who had brought Persian culture, language and literature to Bengal with them. 

So, the Court language was Persian and before that it was Sanskrit. I am talking about Court language and not about the language of the population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Gigawatt said:


> Saving money is a good habit. But I don't believe West Bengalis are misers, they love to spend a lot.



That's not necessarily my opinion, I was speaking on behalf of common people.


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> ' dada addek ta dilam puro ta khete hobe kintu' - bro, here is a half piece, you have to eat it all - is a common joke we make about west bengal and i think its very old joke!



Yeah its called a stereotype. Only illiterate people actually believe these things.


----------



## LaBong

Ok I don't know how lavish and flashy Bangladeshis are, but generally Punjabis are famous for their flashiness and Marwaris are stereotyped for being thrifty. 

According to this source Calcutta Municipal Area has the highest purchasing power among all metros. 

Kolkata has highest purchasing power - Livemint

According to the another source average expenditure of Kokata is only next to Mumbai. 

Government of Delhi : Government Department


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Yeah its called a stereotype. Only illiterate people actually believe these things.



thats debatable. It may reflect reality or maybe not. like most indians here believe pakistanis love conspiracy theories. that doesn't make all of you illiterate!! Doesn't make sense!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

I also have never heard anyone saying Dada kheye esechen na giye khaben. Granted all my relatives are classy people. 

Well we also have stereotypes about Ghoti and Bangals.


----------



## LaBong

imran_ind said:


> Whats the major difference between bengali spoken in in india and bangladesh



Allow me to take the liberty of answering this question. 

The main difference is that of accent. Generally there are two official dialects of Bengali - Chalit and Sadhu. Sadhu is heavily Sanskritized version of Bangla which is rarely used in everyday conversation and mainly limited to newspaper editorial and few literary work. Vande Mataram and Jana Gana Mana were written in Sadhu Bangla. Chalit is the dialect which was evolved more naturally and now used in common conversation and most of literary works. 

Now except this two official dialects there are many _corrupted _versions of the Bangla which mainly differ from district to district, for example, Noyakhailya dialect in Noakhali, Dhakaiya in Dhaka, Syleti in Sylhet and also dialects spoken in Rarh regions of West Bengal(between Chota Nagpur plateau and Ganges delta). 

Also Bangladeshis tend to use *few *arabic/persian loan words.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skies

eastwatch said:


> Because of exposure to many languages in his childhood he will pick up other languages much faster than an uni-lingual child.* It is same with Indians. they learn many languages and they are thought to be quite brainy.** Studying science by an Indian or Pakistani student is not a burden.* Rather, because of they have sharper brain, therefore, they would pick up any subject fast.



I think Japanese, Chinese and Americans learn only one language. But they have sharper brain. I think it about IQ and 'the way of thinking' and 'the way of teaching', not language actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## OrionHunter

kobiraaz said:


> Ask questions if you want to know about Bangladesh. Iajdani, Planet, Sami, Boltu, Eastwatch, munshi, Zakir, luffy , dark will answer honestly from their neutral viewpoint!! ...


Luffy will answer honestly??? That's one joke that really made me ROFL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

DarkPrince said:


> read about punjab partition. many muslim punjabis were slaughtered by hindu n sikhs



@ It is true that many Punjabis lost their life during and after partition of Punjab. But here eastwatch was trying to convey the message that before the general election of 1946 most of the people of Punjab and Sind were involved in Unionist politics. Even Khizir Hyat was doing Unionist politics. In NWFP many people were supporting Congress like Khan Abdur Gaffer Khan. Majority of the West Pakistani people lately realised after the general election of 1946. Infact they were not that politically conscious like the other muslims of India and Bengal. They were too loyal to the British that is why you would find that most of the British-Indian Military forces were Punjab and Pathan biased. 

@ The question is most of the upper elites of Punjab, Sind and NWFP were not fully united like in Bengal. In Bengal ML got almost 97% votes among the muslim voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Md Akmal

PlanetSoldier said:


> This is not vini vidi vici game that Mr. Jinnah came and announced and it got materialized. It needs influence of personality among people, he never passed his time in East Pakistan, never met mass people here which might mean he announced that in a colony not in his own country.
> 
> Whatever, it was in no sense logical to declare Urdu instead of Bangla as 1st language here.



@ Why you are propagating Indian message again and again ? If you want to know about Jinnah ask your grand father and donnot believe on Awamy Version of History.

@ It is true that Jinnah hardly visited East Bengal but he visited many a time at Calcutta. Jinnah had a strong personality. Even Sharwardy used to shiver in front of Jinnah. From 1940 till 1949, the people of Bengal were mad for Jinnah and his party Muslim Leaque. Muslim Leaque was the party not like Awami Leaque where people are kept under pressure and intimadation. "Narai Takbir, Allah Who Akbar", "Lanke Lenge Pakistan " were common "slogan" in those days. Each and every person (muslims) including women and children participated in this movement.

@ Jinnah's "Two Nation Theory" was whole heartedly accepted by the muslim people of Bengal and I tell you it is still prevailing. I can still re-collect (though I was not born) once some Chakmas of Rangamati hoisted the Congress and then Indian flag on 14\15 August 1947, the only lone Punjab Regiment at once moved to Rangamati to crush the movement. On 16/17 August a flash message came from Britain that Chittagong Hill Tract was annexed with the then East Pakistan. Millions of students, Muslim Leaque workers, common people and Scouts from Sylhet to Coxe's Bazar at once moved behind the Punjab Regiment having "Jhanda of chand tara" on the left and "Danda" on the right hand and captured the whole of Chittagong Hill Tract. It was Fuzlul Kader Chow who lead the rally. By seeing this India never dare to attack East Pakistan.

@ Jinnah never, never was unpopular in Bengal. It was on that day (1948) once he declared that Urdu should be the state language of Pakistan for its unity, since then some interested quaters started maligning him which is still continuing.

@ We struggled, we fought , we rallied for our greater freedom means to come out from the clutches of Hindus but finally it was under the leadership of Jinnah and nobody elses. In those days to have a separate independence(separate Bengal) state was unthinkable, unrealistic, utopian idea etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SHAMK9

pk_baloch said:


> saag or makki de roti is also eaten in pakistan


I had saag and makkai ki roti for lunch


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> Every language has a grammar, if the language exists so does the grammar. I think what eastwatch meant to say is that Bengali grammar wasn't well documented before 18th century.



You are partially right. But, when the Portugese came to Bengal to do trade they thought it would be necessary for their people to learn simple Bengali. But, they could not find a single line of prose literature or a page of grammar. So, they were the first to compile a very small and concise grammar for their own need. It was late 17th (?) century.

Bengali as a language was not developed yet even in the early 1800s. Only after the grammar was written by Pundit Tarkalanker and Principal Kerry of Fort William College the prose literature (story, essay and novel) was initiated by many. It was Bangali Hindus who were foremost, but the Muslims also followed them fast. Development of Bengali was fast from 1805 and one day Rabindranath Thakur received the Nobel Prize during the next 120 (?) years.

Before 1805 the language was spoken as we speak today, but it was more rough and colloqual. But, I repeat, there was no grammar and there was not a single line of prose literature before 1805. I am talking about the real history and not talking from ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> I also have never heard anyone saying Dada kheye esechen na giye khaben. Granted all my relatives are classy people.



I think, your family is Bangal and are all your relatives. So, you do not see these things. But, here people are talking about the Ghotis.


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> I think Japanese, Chinese and Americans learn only one language. But they have sharper brain. I think it about IQ and 'the way of thinking' and 'the way of teaching', not language actually.



I think, you have raised a valid point. Japanese and Chinese are uni-lingual people. But, These two nations have thousands of Kanji or Chinese characters which everyone has to master. These two people may be sharper than may other people. Kanji is something very difficult to understand and memorize. Each Kanji is different from all others, but there are also similar looking Kanjis. So, even when a person knows how to read, he may not be able to write it perfectly. On top of this, Japanese language has also two more sets of alphabets, Hiragana and Katakana, just like english or bengali.

I have no way to defend what you said about Americans. But, most of these rich people do not have to go through higher education. They land a job after HSC. You can see that many non-American and non-whites are in the teaching line only because most americans are averse to higher education. Note, President Bush did not even know where Pakistan was. However, USA has many highly intelligent people at the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> You are partially right. But, when the Portugese came to Bengal to do trade they thought it would be necessary for their people to learn simple Bengali. But, they could not find a single line of prose literature or a page of grammar. So, they were the first to compile a very small and concise grammar for their own need. It was late 17th (?) century.
> 
> Bengali as a language was not developed yet even in the early 1800s. Only after the grammar was written by Pundit Tarkalanker and Principal Kerry of Fort William College the prose literature (story, essay and novel) was initiated by many. It was Bangali Hindus who were foremost, but the Muslims also followed them fast. Development of Bengali was fast from 1805 and one day Rabindranath Thakur received the Nobel Prize during the next 120 (?) years.
> 
> Before 1805 the language was spoken as we speak today, but it was more rough and colloqual. But, I repeat, there was no grammar and there was not a single line of prose literature before 1805. I am talking about the real history and not talking from ignorance.



@ "Puthir Gan " played a vital role in keeping the Bengali muslim culture. From 15 to 18 century, it was through this "Puthir Gan" that the muslim adventures and other Islamic history were went on generation after generation. In those days this "Puthir Gan" became so popular that Hindu Pandits were afraid to lose their field on the ground of East Bengal. Soon they invented "Kobir Gan" to hold the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

Bangal sounds cool, whats wrong in that ?? I think in hindi and urdu bengal is pronounced as bangal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

boltu said:


> Bangal sounds cool, whats wrong in that ?? I think in hindi and urdu bengal is pronounced as bangal.



Isn't that how you pronounce it in Bangla too? Bengal is anglicized pronunciation.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I think, you have raised a valid point. Japanese and Chinese are uni-lingual people. But, These two nations have thousands of Kanji or Chinese characters which everyone has to master. These two people may be sharper than may other people. Kanji is something very difficult to understand and memorize. Each Kanji is different from all others, but there are also similar looking Kanjis. So, even when a person knows how to read, he may not be able to write it perfectly. On top of this, Japanese language has also two more sets of alphabets, Hiragana and Katakana, just like english or bengali.
> 
> I have no way to defend what you said about Americans. But, most of these rich people do not have to go through higher education. They land a job after HSC. You can see that many non-American and non-whites are in the teaching line only because most americans are averse to higher education. Note, President Bush did not even know where Pakistan was. However, USA has many highly intelligent people at the top.



@eastwatch, our students already overwhelmed learning two foreign language English and Arabic. Why do you want to add more? Is it logical. One foreign language is hard and enough. There is no reason to learn Hindi or Urdu in our classes. We certainly need optional course of Chinese language as most Chinese cant speak English. For India and PK we can always use English, no need Urdu/Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Roybot said:


> Isn't that how you pronounce it in Bangla too? Bengal is anglicized pronunciation.


No, we pronounce it just the way it is- Bangla,Bangali.
btw, in my school our Science teacher used to yell at us when he got angry by saying 'Bangal ka baccha choop kor sobai'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

There are female members from India, Pakistan here, but none from BD. Should I think that our females are lagged behind?


----------



## eastwatch

boltu said:


> Bangal sounds cool, whats wrong in that ?? I think in hindi and urdu bengal is pronounced as bangal.



The basic name for the region is, 'Bangalah' which was changed by the locals to Bangla. Arabians would say, 'Bangaldesh.' However, Bangal is used to donate the people of east Bengal and it means 'Peasants' who have little manners. Ghoti probabli came from the Hindi word, 'Ghatia.' It may mean low quality people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Skies said:


> There are female members from India, Pakistan here, but none from BD. Should I think that our females are lagged behind?



You'd see a lot of female members on Bangla blogs. Apart from weblogs, Bangladeshi internet users are not that familiar with internet forums. There is also a psychological factor. You know state and media patronized culture of Banangladesh and part of the Bangladeshi intellectuals- branded as 'enlightened', by the BD media- both are more or less prejudiced against anything about Pakistan. The rest of the folks just follow suit without a clue, sometimes for the fear of being tagged as 'not so cool', and you know women are usually born followers of their male counterparts and how intensely they hate this tag!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scholseys

Our bangladeshi females are busy trying to be Indian naikas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Md Akmal said:


> @ "Puthir Gan " played a vital role in keeping the Bengali muslim culture. From 15 to 18 century, it was through this "Puthir Gan" that the muslim adventures and other Islamic history were went on generation after generation. In those days this "Puthir Gan" became so popular that Hindu Pandits were afraid to lose their field on the ground of East Bengal. Soon they invented "Kobir Gan" to hold the ground.



As a kid growing up in Sylhet, we used to have "Puthir Gan" ashar in our village. It used to take place during dry winter night. I remember a little. It was comprised of mainly Arabic and Farsi words. Also known as "Musalmani Bangla". I believe "puthir Gan" has abolished from Bd due to our ignorance.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> As a kid growing up in Sylhet, we used to have "Puthir Gan" ashar in our village. It used to take place during dry winter night. I remember a little. It was comprised of mainly Arabic and Farsi words. Also known as "Musalmani Bangla". I believe "puthir Gan" has abolished from Bd due to our ignorance.



Do you know what script it was and cared to look into it?


----------



## Skallagrim

iajdani said:


> Do you know what script it was and cared to look into it?



He is probably talking of 'Syloti Nagri' aka 'Musalmani Nagri' or 'Jalalabadi Nagri'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

iajdani said:


> @eastwatch, our students already overwhelmed learning two foreign language English and Arabic. Why do you want to add more? Is it logical. One foreign language is hard and enough. There is no reason to learn Hindi or Urdu in our classes. We certainly need optional course of Chinese language as most Chinese cant speak English. For India and PK we can always use English, no need Urdu/Hindi.



u obviously is thinking in terms of difficulty.. which is absolutely wrong.. try talking to a person who know like 3-4 languages.. the chances are, he/she will have a highly evolved/polished and much more informed way of thinking than a person who knows only 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

LaBong said:


> Allow me to take the liberty of answering this question.
> 
> The main difference is that of accent. Generally there are two official dialects of Bengali - Chalit and Sadhu.



Your version is pure and feminine(soft) whereas our is derived and masculine(hard and rough).


----------



## LaBong

Al-zakir said:


> Your version is pure and feminine(soft) whereas our is derived and masculine(hard and rough).



Do you find that soft?


----------



## DarkPrince

eastwatch said:


> The basic name for the region is, 'Bangalah' which was changed by the locals to Bangla. Arabians would say, 'Bangaldesh.' However, Bangal is used to donate the people of east Bengal and it means 'Peasants' who have little manners. Ghoti probabli came from the Hindi word, 'Ghatia.' It may mean low quality people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Skallagrim said:


> You'd see a lot of female members on Bangla blogs. Apart from weblogs, Bangladeshi internet users are not that familiar with internet forums. There is also a psychological factor. You know state and media patronized culture of Banangladesh and part of the Bangladeshi intellectuals- branded as 'enlightened', by the BD media- both are more or less prejudiced against anything about Pakistan. The rest of the folks just follow suit without a clue, sometimes for the fear of being tagged as 'not so cool', and you know women are usually born followers of their male counterparts and how intensely they hate this tag!



bananadesh mama


----------



## Md Akmal

Al-zakir said:


> As a kid growing up in Sylhet, we used to have "Puthir Gan" ashar in our village. It used to take place during dry winter night. I remember a little. It was comprised of mainly Arabic and Farsi words. Also known as "Musalmani Bangla". I believe "puthir Gan" has abolished from Bd due to our ignorance.



@ The "Puthir Gan" basically came from the Persian and Arabian culture. In those days Islam was spreading very fast in this region but the people here were mostly illiterate having no written language. Of course Bengali was widely used as "Kottho Basha" but not in a written form. It was only "Sanscret" which had a written form. So in order to preserve the Islamic culture, the Persian and Arabian schoolars along with the local intellectuals invented this "Puthir Gan". Had it not been any existance of "Puthir Gan" in East Bengal then there were lot of doubts regarding the speedy spread of Islam. Even the story of Hazrat Shah Jalal in Sylhet is still fresh due to this "Puthir Gan".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Md Akmal said:


> @ The "Puthir Gan" basically came from the Persian and Arabian culture. In those days Islam was spreading very fast in this region but the people here were mostly illiterate having no written language. Of course Bengali was widely used as "Kottho Basha" but not in a written form. It was only* "Sanscret" which had a written form.* So in order to preserve the Islamic culture, the Persian and Arabian schoolars along with the local intellectuals invented this "Puthir Gan". Had it not been any existance of "Puthir Gan" in East Bengal then there were lot of doubts regarding the speedy spread of Islam. Even the story of Hazrat Shah Jalal in Sylhet is still fresh due to this "Puthir Gan".



Dont BS which you have no idea about. Sanskrit does not have a script to begin with. In Bengal it used sometimes Bengali script and sometimes Devangari script. Ever heard of Charyapada?


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> Dont BS which you have no idea about. Sanskrit does not have a script to begin with. In Bengal it used sometimes Bengali script and sometimes Devangari script. Ever heard of Charyapada?



There was script called Brahmi Script to write Sanskrit.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> There was script called Brahmi Script to write Sanskrit.



YOu can write Sankskrit with any Indic script.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> YOu can write Sankskrit with any Indic script.



Is Sanskrit taught in schools in Bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Is Sanskrit taught in schools in Bangladesh.



Yes to Hindus. I think some universities offer Sanskrit/ Palis etc.

I dont know about now. But in our school we had a Arabic teacher and Sanskrit teacher. Hindu used to go to Sankskrit class and we used to go to Arabic class in the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

iajdani said:


> Yes to Hindus. I think some universities offer Sanskrit/ Palis etc.
> 
> I dont know about now. But in our school we had a Arabic teacher and Sanskrit teacher. Hindu used to go to Sankskrit class and we used to go to Arabic class in the same time.


yah and imagine the feelings we used to have in exam,,,,,,sitting beside a hindu mate....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

yasinbin said:


> yah and imagine the feelings we used to have in exam,,,,,,sitting beside a hindu mate....



In my entire life, the only exam i ever failed in half yearly exam of 6th grade, i scored 26/100 in Arabic. 

I could not even read the damn question paper. copied few lines from one of the macho guy which scored me 26.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Md Akmal said:


> @ Why you are propagating Indian message again and again ? If you want to know about Jinnah ask your grand father and donnot believe on Awamy Version of History.
> 
> @ * It is true that Jinnah hardly visited East Bengal *but he visited many a time at Calcutta. Jinnah had a strong personality. Even Sharwardy used to shiver in front of Jinnah. From 1940 till 1949, the people of Bengal were mad for Jinnah and his party Muslim Leaque. Muslim Leaque was the party not like Awami Leaque where people are kept under pressure and intimadation. "Narai Takbir, Allah Who Akbar", "Lanke Lenge Pakistan " were common "slogan" in those days. Each and every person (muslims) including women and children participated in this movement.
> 
> @ Jinnah's "Two Nation Theory" was whole heartedly accepted by the muslim people of Bengal and I tell you it is still prevailing. I can still re-collect (though I was not born) once some Chakmas of Rangamati hoisted the Congress and then Indian flag on 14\15 August 1947, the only lone Punjab Regiment at once moved to Rangamati to crush the movement. On 16/17 August a flash message came from Britain that Chittagong Hill Tract was annexed with the then East Pakistan. Millions of students, Muslim Leaque workers, common people and Scouts from Sylhet to Coxe's Bazar at once moved behind the Punjab Regiment having "Jhanda of chand tara" on the left and "Danda" on the right hand and captured the whole of Chittagong Hill Tract. It was Fuzlul Kader Chow who lead the rally. By seeing this India never dare to attack East Pakistan.
> 
> @ Jinnah never, never was unpopular in Bengal. It was on that day (1948) once he declared that Urdu should be the state language of Pakistan for its unity, since then some interested quaters started maligning him which is still continuing.
> 
> @ We struggled, we fought , we rallied for our greater freedom means to come out from the clutches of Hindus but finally it was under the leadership of Jinnah and nobody elses. In those days to have a separate independence(separate Bengal) state was unthinkable, unrealistic, utopian idea etc.



You said the thing I said, difference is you are being emotional and I tried to say on practical ground. I've never seen any madness about Jinnah in BD people, forget that 40s madness...in a sense he planted the seed of separation declaring on language issue. Later it developed to 52's language movement meaning the plant started to grow. Once you create the ground, there will be no lack of players dada bhai . There's no point diverting a fact to a particular version if it doesn't comply yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

SHAMK9 said:


> I had saag and makkai ki roti for lunch



If saag means leaves, we never have it with roti rather we have it with rice..a favorite of mine.


----------



## my2cents

PlanetSoldier said:


> Many experts (who express their neutral view but could be/could not be supporter of political parties ) say we'd have won the war without india but it'd take time and that fruit would be sweeter other than signing the peace treaty avoiding our chief or armed forces. india in practical life played a role of striker at the end of war. However, giving shelter to more than 10 million people was a great job by indian side whatever the behind the scene play was.



According to Pakistani and Bangladeshi on PDF that......... huge number of refugees fled to india was all made up by India to justify the invasion. You are the first one to agree to Indian figure, the magnitude of the exodus was as high as 10 million. It would not have reached this figure if not for genocide of huge proportion done on your people. 

Also, please explain why most Bangladeshi members support Pakistani members in-spite of such atrocities committed on them.


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Yes to Hindus. I think some universities offer Sanskrit/ Palis etc.
> 
> I dont know about now. But in our school we had a Arabic teacher and Sanskrit teacher. Hindu used to go to Sankskrit class and we used to go to Arabic class in the same time.



I don't think it is taught in our schools now a days. Dude when did you go to school last time? 1923?

We don't have to learn Arabic also anymore. Anyone who writes arabic gets highest marks....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

iajdani said:


> Why do we need to mimic other immature forumer and create a thread like that. I thought BD forumer will not fall for it.



Don't you want to showcase Bangladesh in a positive light. I think most people know very little about your country and your Bengali-Islamic culture.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

my2cents said:


> According to Pakistani and Bangladeshi on PDF that......... huge number of refugees fled to india was all made up by India to justify the invasion. You are the first one to agree to Indian figure, the magnitude of the exodus was as high as 10 million. It would not have reached this figure if not for genocide of huge proportion done on your people.
> 
> Also, *please explain why most Bangladeshi members support Pakistani members* in-spite of such atrocities committed on them.



Didn't get your question though I think BD peoples' sheer (logical) hatred towards india made you think so.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> I don't think it is taught in our schools now a days. Dude when did you go to school last time? 1923?
> 
> We don't have to learn Arabic also anymore. Anyone who writes arabic gets highest marks....



We also had Arabic subject in our school. Islam (religion) was board subject but I think Arabic was an exclusive subject in our school (our school had some extra panditi) only from class 6-8 because many from other schools said that they didn't have Arabic. Anyway, this Arabic was nightmare for most students .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

iajdani said:


> I have no clue. May be something to do with cultural differences where WB treats guest differently than Bangladesh.
> And the coward part, I think that probably has some truth to it. *Look the way Hindus run away in the middle of the night without taking a stand for their right.* Even Chakmas are far better in BD than Hindus when it comes to standing up.



How did you expect Hindus to defend themselves?? Their leaders were jailed and most of the intellectuals were brutally and systematically massacred. They were vulnerable against highly equipped Pakistani army.


----------



## ShadowFaux

my2cents said:


> Also, please explain why most Bangladeshi members support Pakistani members in-spite of such atrocities committed on them.




Don't get us wrong. We are thankful to India for it's contribution during our liberation war. But you have to understand, we expect more cooperation from India when it comes to border issues, border killings, water rights etc etc. Years have passed since our liberation war. But bangladesh and India still have many unresolved issues. Continuity of these problems are working on the minds of Bangladeshi people and the mistrust is increasing exponentially and quite rightly so. People of Bangladesh don't like India very much right now mainly because of the border killings. 

About supporting Pakistani members . . . . . . . it's not about Pakistan, it's about Bangladeshis not liking the fact that India is not taking proper steps to resolve most of the issues.



my2cents said:


> How did you expect Hindus to defend themselves?? Their leaders were jailed and most of the intellectuals were brutally and systematically massacred. *They were vulnerable against highly equipped Pakistani army.*



I don't think he was talking about the war. But you are right in a sense. Hindus never recovered from the atrocities committed on them during the war. Still now, during elections, Hindus are targeted everywhere in Bangladesh. It's sad . . . . but it's the truth. 

By the way, appreciate the fact that the number of killings in the borders are decreasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Gigawatt said:


> Saving money is a good habit. But I don't believe West Bengalis are misers, they love to spend a lot.



I've been in West Bengal. Can't agree with you. But ofcourse there are exceptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

my2cents said:


> According to Pakistani and Bangladeshi on PDF that......... huge number of refugees fled to india was all made up by India to justify the invasion. You are the first one to agree to Indian figure, the magnitude of the exodus was as high as 10 million. It would not have reached this figure if not for genocide of huge proportion done on your people.
> 
> Also, please explain why most Bangladeshi members support Pakistani members in-spite of such atrocities committed on them.



Hai buddy, no one in Bangladesh denies that India didn't to a great job in 1971 in humanitarian ground (except few hardcore rajakars). 

India is a great nation, you expect great thing from great country. But your country's level of co-operation and openness over the decades became hostile and un-bearable for many of us. 
In India I know patriotism is blind, in Bangladesh we are also patriot, but we are more open minded and welcome new things. I mean your people's point of view is different than ours. We improvise over many things very fast and you can't keep pace with us. Simple man. 



ShadowFaux said:


> I've been in West Bengal. Can't agree with you. But ofcourse there are exceptions.


 couldn't agree less with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

I'm meaning no offence, but majority of Bangladeshis are too poor to show flashiness or gaudyness. There could be few elites in Dhaka who drive around second hand Japanese cars, but then too I'm sure per capita expenditure of Calcutta is far higher than Dhaka.

Infact I'm not sure how Bangladeshi show such gaudiness when there's nothing in Dhaka to spend your moolah for except rickshaws. Bangladeshis have to come to Calcutta to taste what night life is and shop branded products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> I'm meaning no offence, but majority of Bangladeshis are too poor to show flashiness or gaudyness.* There could be few elites in Dhaka who drive around second hand Japanese cars*, but then too I'm sure per capita expenditure of Calcutta is far higher than Dhaka.
> 
> Infact I'm not sure how Bangladeshi show such gaudiness when there's nothing in Dhaka to spend your moolah for except rickshaws. Bangladeshis have to come to Calcutta to taste what night life is and shop branded products.



Pretty standard for those who can afford them. Just because I drive a Toyota doesn't make me an "elite". 

And actually, the elite drive around German cars. 

My dad has been to Kolkata recently, and says the city is much better managed than Dhaka. And surprisingly very multicultural. It's not as rich as Punjab or something, but there is this "civilization", and that has a separate value. 

Driving around a Mercedes does not make one "civilized". 

By the way, he said Kolkata's airport is the worse he had ever been to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

ShadowFaux said:


> Don't get us wrong. We are thankful to India for it's contribution during our liberation war. But you have to understand, we expect more cooperation from India when it comes to border issues, border killings, water rights etc etc. Years have passed since our liberation war. But bangladesh and India still have many unresolved issues. Continuity of these problems are working on the minds of Bangladeshi people and the mistrust is increasing exponentially and quite rightly so. People of Bangladesh don't like India very much right now mainly because of the border killings.
> 
> About supporting Pakistani members . . . . . . . it's not about Pakistan, it's about Bangladeshis not liking the fact that India is not taking proper steps to resolve most of the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he was talking about the war. But you are right in a sense. *Hindus never recovered from the atrocities committed on them during the war.* Still now, *during elections, Hindus are targeted everywhere in Bangladesh.* It's sad . . . . but it's the truth.
> 
> By the way, *appreciate the fact that the number of killings in the borders are decreasing.*



During war the suffering people were ethnically Bangali not specifically Hindu or Muslim. For oppressors' hatred to Hindu religion they suffered a bit more but as they considered Bangali Muslim as half Hindu, whole Bangali people suffered. How did one community has been able to recover and other has not been?

Do you have any evidence about election time repression on Hindu people? If so, please show us that otherwise don't share such baseless info with foreigner whose nation ranks no. 1 in minority atrocities. During election poor people of slums, remote areas are targeted irrespective of religion as all our politicians are beasts. After 71 communal riot in BD broke out only when there's been a repression on Muslim in india. You can't show a single example of riot in BD which took place 1st here. It's not expected but it's also not possible to stop when people feel their bond on religious background...they just can't tolerate that their brothers (religious) are being oppressed and so jump over the Hindu minority here. Of course there's oppression on Hindu people in BD which I strongly oppose and it has to be stopped but that's not like it happens in our neighboring countries and I don't want to share such example here in PDF where people from more dangerous land for minority visit frequently. It's our problem, we must remove all our problems.

How do you know the fact that the number of killings in the borders are decreasing...is it based on media report on bsf d$g squad's chief's vomit in conference? So far I know it's currently the worst situation going on there on our border and it'll continue as we have to depend on indian decision not on our decision. Anyway, as you lack the idea on our border how we are losing every day our people there, how border people lives have been hell to live there for d$g squad bsf and also BDR (as they are silent), please don't comment on this issue until you can enrich yourself with the fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

how common is that arabic "chabla" type dress in bangladesh. i see lot of pakistanis wearing it. is it common to see people in arabic style dress in dhaka


----------



## LaBong

Zabaniya said:


> Pretty standard for those who can afford them. Just because I drive a Toyota doesn't make me an "elite".
> 
> And actually, the elite drive around German cars.
> 
> My dad has been to Kolkata recently, and says the city is much better managed than Dhaka. And surprisingly very multicultural. It's not as rich as Punjab or something, but there is this "civilization", and that has a separate value.
> 
> Driving around a Mercedes does not make one "civilized".
> 
> By the way, he said Kolkata's airport is the worse he had ever been to



You are probably 1% of total Bangladeshis, that makes you an elite. 

Yes Punjabis are known for their showyness. 

Calcutta airport is nightmare, I almost missed my flight last time even after reaching airport 2 hours before. 

Hopefully things will be better when new terminal gets opened later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Zabaniya said:


> Pretty standard for those who can afford them. Just because I drive a Toyota doesn't make me an "elite".
> 
> And actually, the elite drive around German cars.
> 
> My dad has been to Kolkata recently, and says the city is much better managed than Dhaka. And surprisingly very multicultural. It's not as rich as Punjab or something, but there is this "civilization", and that has a separate value.
> 
> Driving around a Mercedes does not make one "civilized".
> 
> By the way, he said Kolkata's airport is the worse he had ever been to



So was he asked "Dada kheye esechen na giye Khaben", "Ardhek ta dilam, purota khete hobe kintu" and other bs that bangladeshi peddle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

jatt+gutts said:


> how common is that arabic "chabla" type dress in bangladesh. i see lot of pakistanis wearing it. is it common to see people in arabic style dress in dhaka



Salwar Kameez, saree etc are widely wore by women.

What is chabla?



LaBong said:


> So was he asked "Dada kheye esechen na giye Khaben", "Ardhek ta dilam, purota khete hobe kintu" and other bs that bangladeshi peddle?



Ghatis are known for these words my friend. YOu are a Bangal so you probably not used to them.


----------



## yyetttt

jatt+gutts said:


> how common is that arabic "chabla" type dress in bangladesh. i see lot of pakistanis wearing it. is it common to see people in arabic style dress in dhaka



Salwar Kameez is not arabic, idiot... Its a mix of Punjabi , Pathan clothing


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> So was he asked "Dada kheye esechen na giye Khaben", "Ardhek ta dilam, purota khete hobe kintu" and other bs that bangladeshi peddle?



Gee....I don't know....he has very simple eating habits. He just buys food or eats at hotel  

The "agent" (not wishing to disclose business type or name ) my dad's company contacted were pretty hospitable. They even provided a car  

It was pure simple business


----------



## LaBong

My gf is pure ghoti dude, Bardhaman Brahmin(Ghoti word came from Bandyaghoti Brahmin families of Bardhaman(Rarh regions), not what eastwatch's inner voice told him in his inebriated stage).


----------



## jatt+gutts

jellodragon said:


> Salwar Kameez is not arabic, idiot... Its a mix of Punjabi , Pathan clothing



i am punjabi. i know shalwar kameej. i was talking about that long loose maxi type gown dress that arabic men and women wear. in punjabi its called "chabla" or "shabla". that dress that fakeers use to wear in old days


----------



## TopCat

jatt+gutts said:


> i am punjabi. i know shalwar kameej. i was talking about that long loose maxi type gown dress that arabic men and women wear. in punjabi its called "chabla" or "shabla". that dress that fakeers use to wear in old days



No except Burka.



LaBong said:


> My gf is pure ghoti dude, Bardhaman Brahmin(Ghoti word came from Bandyaghoti Brahmin families of Bardhaman(Rarh regions), not what eastwatch's inner voice told him in his inebriated stage).



YOu are Jamai. Thats why they feed you well and give you full. Next time just observe what they do with other people...


----------



## Md Akmal

my2cents said:


> According to Pakistani and Bangladeshi on PDF that......... huge number of refugees fled to india was all made up by India to justify the invasion. You are the first one to agree to Indian figure, the magnitude of the exodus was as high as 10 million. It would not have reached this figure if not for genocide of huge proportion done on your people.
> 
> Also, please explain why most Bangladeshi members support Pakistani members in-spite of such *atrocities committed on them.*




@ Atrocities committed !!! by whom !!! Pakistani Army !!!! It is your's and Awami version.

@ Yes there was a killing and we practically saw it and survived. You made so much of exaggeration that now-a-days peoples have lot of doubts !!!


----------



## boltu

To my fellow Bangladeshis, you can watch the Maasranga channel and see what the ex-dg of BDR is saying about Bondhustan !!
He is gong ballistic over the whole Indian policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Even the poorest of poor Bangladeshi in a village, will cook his only rooster if you visit his home . I think this is not the case in neighboring places, thus the stereotype!



boltu said:


> To my fellow Bangladeshis, you can watch the Maasranga channel and see what the ex-dg of BDR is saying about Bondhustan !!



what a man!! Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> To my fellow Bangladeshis, you can watch the Maasranga channel and see what the ex-dg of BDR is saying about Bondhustan !!
> He is gong ballistic over the whole Indian policy.



uposthapok ta Ki? Dalal er bachha!


----------



## kobiraaz

EX DG - BDR- WHEN I WAS DG, I RAN A SURVEY, WHERE I FOUND 5 LAKH ILLEGAL INDIAN IN BANGLADESH, NOW IT IS MORE THAN 15 LAKH!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

boltu said:


> To my fellow Bangladeshis, you can watch the Maasranga channel and see what the ex-dg of BDR is saying about Bondhustan !!
> He is gong ballistic over the whole Indian policy.



I just finished watching the Quader Siddique talk show on Diganta a bit ago, today's guest was an ex IG of Police. They 2 were discussing border issue too. You'll be astonished to see that Quader Siddique who always has soft corner for india is discussing on this and asking "is it a matter of dignity for a people who got their country by blood shed". They discussed some very valid points including the lesson that maj gen Fajlur Rahman taught the beasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> EX DG - BDR- WHEN I WAS DG, I RAN A SURVEY, WHERE I FOUND 5 LAKH ILLEGAL INDIAN IN BANGLADESH, NOW IT IS MORE THAN 15 LAKH!!



Was it Fazlur Rahman?


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Was it Fazlur Rahman?



Don't know brother. I missed the first part. He was DG during push in push back and Jeevan Kumar time. We need to bring him back again to make this Hijra force working again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

PlanetSoldier said:


> Was it Fazlur Rahman?


Yes,he is the man.



kobiraaz said:


> uposthapok ta Ki? Dalal er bachha!


Amar o tai mone hoise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> EX DG - BDR- WHEN I WAS DG, I RAN A SURVEY, WHERE I FOUND 5 LAKH ILLEGAL INDIAN IN BANGLADESH, NOW IT IS MORE THAN 15 LAKH!!


He also said this figure is only for Dhaka and its adjacent areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Ok it seems to have turned from from Q/A thread to usual bangladeshi rambling about bsf. Boyos go to your gardens, pick up a toygun and kill some trees pretending them as bsf dogs!  

Anyone who's crossing international border illegaly at dead of night will be shot at.


----------



## Bhairava

LaBong said:


> Ok it seems to have turned from from Q/A thread to usual bangladeshi rambling about bsf. Boyos go to your gardens, pick up a toygun and kill some trees pretending them as bsf dogs!
> 
> Anyone who's crossing international border illegaly at dead of night will be shot at.



...


----------



## ShadowFaux

PlanetSoldier said:


> During war the suffering people were ethnically Bangali not specifically Hindu or Muslim. For oppressors' hatred to Hindu religion they suffered a bit more but as they considered Bangali Muslim as half Hindu, whole Bangali people suffered. How did one community has been able to recover and other has not been?



&#9612;Each and every Bangladeshi was targeted during the war. But pakistani army took particular interest on the Hindus. Come on don't deny that. 



PlanetSoldier said:


> Do you have any evidence about election time repression on Hindu people? If so, please show us that otherwise don't share such baseless info with foreigner whose nation ranks no. 1 in minority atrocities. During election poor people of slums, remote areas are targeted irrespective of religion as all our politicians are beasts. After 71 communal riot in BD broke out only when there's been a repression on Muslim in india. You can't show a single example of riot in BD which took place 1st here. It's not expected but it's also not possible to stop when people feel their bond on religious background...they just can't tolerate that their brothers (religious) are being oppressed and so jump over the Hindu minority here. Of course there's oppression on Hindu people in BD which I strongly oppose and it has to be stopped but that's not like it happens in our neighboring countries and I don't want to share such example here in PDF where people from more dangerous land for minority visit frequently. It's our problem, we must remove all our problems.



&#9612;I've seen with my own eyes what happened after the election. Don't bring India as an example. If there's minority oppression in India, does that justify if the same goes on here? What does that make us. Not any better than them. We need to fix our situation first. I only shared it in reply to someone's post if I recall correctly. 



PlanetSoldier said:


> How do you know the fact that the number of killings in the borders are decreasing...is it based on media report on bsf d$g squad's chief's vomit in conference? So far I know it's currently the worst situation going on there on our border and it'll continue as we have to depend on indian decision not on our decision. Anyway, as you lack the idea on our border how we are losing every day our people there, how border people lives have been hell to live there for d$g squad bsf and also BDR (as they are silent), please don't comment on this issue until you can enrich yourself with the fact.



&#9612;I know the facts. How do you know the media reports are fake and made up? Yes we're losing people. But the numbers are decreasing. Our leaders need to take more active role to stop the killings completely. If you don't want a peaceful solution and decide to fight a war against the Indians, I'll join you. So, what do you say? The day you decide to fight a war over border disputes, let me know. 





Md Akmal said:


> [/B]
> @ Atrocities committed !!! by whom !!! Pakistani Army !!!! It is your's and Awami version.



&#9612;It's the version of regular Bangladeshis. Ofcourse a few dalals/jamatis would disagree.



LaBong said:


> Anyone who's crossing international border illegaly at dead of night will be shot at.



Seriously dude? How about we let China make a naval base here? It's in your good interest to stop threatening us and treat us with respect. If you can't do that, you'll be forced to do so.  

Stop thinking with extremism dude. It won't do any good to any of us.


----------



## LaBong

> Seriously dude? How about we let China make a naval base here in Cox'sbazar?
> 
> Stop thinking with extremism dude. It won't do any good to any of us.



Well my reply was meant for teenage bravado. But anyway that's pretty much is the norm for the whole world. You get either shot or locked up if you get caught tresspassing international border at midnight. If we do anything different to bangladeshis or have specific policies towards bangladeshis, that's because we are showing leniency and valuing our friendship, not because it's fundamental right of bangladeshis to be treated differently than pakistanis or other nationalities.


----------



## ShadowFaux

LaBong said:


> Well my reply was meant for teenage bravado. But anyway that's pretty much is the norm for the whole world. You get either shot or locked up if you get caught tresspassing international border at midnight. If we do anything different to bangladeshis or have specific policies towards bangladeshis, that's because we are showing leniency and valuing our friendship, not because it's fundamental right of bangladeshis to be treated differently than pakistanis or other nationalities.



Hmm so lock em up if they trespass. Why shoot the people of a friendly nation? Btw edited my post a little.


----------



## Roybot

Md Akmal said:


> [/B]
> 
> @ Atrocities committed !!! by whom !!! Pakistani Army !!!! It is your's and Awami version.
> 
> @ Yes there was a killing and we practically saw it and survived. You made so much of exaggeration that now-a-days peoples have lot of doubts !!!



You need to read Pakistan Government's Hamoodur Rahman Commission Report. I replied to you in the other thread too,

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/144556-future-bangladesh-15.html#post3453160


----------



## DarkPrince

ShadowFaux said:


> Hmm so lock em up if they trespass. Why shoot the people of a friendly nation? Btw edited my post a little.



u think talking 2 a dada is going 2 solve anything

mark my words BSF gonna never stop killing


----------



## ShadowFaux

DarkPrince said:


> u think talking 2 a dada is going 2 solve anything
> 
> mark my words BSF gonna never stop killing



If talking to them doesn't work, there are other ways. I'm sure those paths will be followed by our government too. 

But I believe the dialogue between the countries will be fruitful.


----------



## DarkPrince

ShadowFaux said:


> If talking to them doesn't work, there are other ways. I'm sure those paths will be followed by our government too.
> 
> But I believe the dialogue between the countries will be fruitful.



paths hahahaha

mama lokra indiay dhukbo kichu moirao jaibo

amago hater opor hath rakha chara r kichui korar nai


----------



## ShadowFaux

DarkPrince said:


> paths hahahaha
> 
> mama lokra indiay dhukbo kichu moirao jaibo
> 
> amago hater opor hath rakha chara r kichui korar nai



Mama, path toh ase. Indian interest re oppose kore, emon jekono kisutei hoibo. Military might diyai toh shob hoina. Amader aro strong ar skilled diplomats dorkar.


----------



## DarkPrince

ShadowFaux said:


> Mama, path toh ase. Indian interest re oppose kore, emon jekono kisutei hoibo. Military might diyai toh shob hoina. Amader aro strong ar skilled diplomats dorkar.



mama amago deshe jara politics kore hegor joggota oi rannaghor porjontoi

keno j rannaghor thaikka ber hoiya ailo heda bhujhtasi na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

ShadowFaux said:


> Hmm so lock em up if they trespass. Why shoot the people of a friendly nation? Btw edited my post a little.



There are many reasons. First and foremost was the cocky attitude of then BNP govt and the matreatemnt of one BSF guy who was disfigured after being killed which riled BSF up. Going by the sentiments shown here by BD members, I don't think they have ever heard of showing respect to dead soldires. 

Also most of these border hoppers are armed smugglers and they don't heed to warning but attack BSF personnel and BSF has to respond in self defence. 

And it;s not possible to know who's a smuggler and who's a kid at dead of night.


----------



## kobiraaz

so shadow you experienced minority oppression? Could you explain a little bit more? Like was there any political activist in that minority family?? what happened there?..


----------



## ShadowFaux

LaBong said:


> Also most of these border hoppers are armed smugglers and they don't heed to warning but attack BSF personnel and BSF has to respond in self defence.
> 
> And it;s not possible to know who's a smuggler and who's a kid at dead of night.




Rubber bullets would do the job of stopping any trespassers pretty well. I think you'll agree.


----------



## DarkPrince

ShadowFaux said:


> Rubber bullets would do the job of stopping any trespassers pretty well. I think you'll agree.



actually they enjoy killing us

we dont have a strong army like pak


----------



## livingdead

DarkPrince said:


> paths hahahaha
> 
> mama lokra indiay dhukbo kichu moirao jaibo
> 
> amago hater opor hath rakha chara r kichui korar nai



Will you say the same, if Indian poor entering your country in thousands and taking jobs of your poor people (and also creating security risk)
How do you treat rohingyas? They are not even illegals, they are refugees.

Has any bangladeshi been mistreated in India. I would like to know their stories here.


----------



## LaBong

ShadowFaux said:


> Rubber bullets would do the job of stopping any trespassers pretty well. I think you'll agree.



But it won't have the element of fear. When people know that there's a chance of getting shot tresspassing then they would naturally refrain. 

However I think BSF use non leathal measures now and arrest (kidnapping in bangladeshi parlance) people instead od shooting them. Since this thread is pretty inactive except occasional news of BSF kidnapping BDs.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/19363-bsf-killing-bangladeshi-civilians-66.html


----------



## ShadowFaux

kobiraaz said:


> so shadow you experienced minority oppression? Could you explain a little bit more? Like was there any political activist in that minority family?? what happened there?..



No one in those families were associated in politics. Their homes were burned down and looted right after the result. 

Ofcourse I can't PROVE any of it. But I sincerely hope being my countrymen and hence my brother, you'll believe what I'm saying.


----------



## DarkPrince

hinduguy said:


> Will you say the same, if Indian poor entering your country in thousands and taking jobs of your poor people (and also creating security risk)
> How do you treat rohingyas? They are not even illegals, they are refugees.
> 
> Has any bangladeshi been mistreated in India. I would like to know their stories here.



there's already more than 5 lacs rohingyas in BD

they mostly live in chittagong area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

LaBong said:


> When people know that there's a chance of getting shot tresspassing then they would naturally refrain.



They won't if they know they'll suffer jail-time.


----------



## LaBong

DarkPrince said:


> actually they enjoy killing us
> 
> we dont have a strong army like pak



Ok what's up with you guys and aping Pakistan at every matter? 

Not even a bird can cross Indo-Pak border without rockets getting fired at it from both sides. Kashmiri millitants who are trying to return to the valley and lead a normal life usually take the Nepal route.


----------



## kobiraaz

ShadowFaux said:


> No one in those families were associated in politics. Their homes were burned down and looted right after the result.
> 
> Ofcourse I can't PROVE any of it. But I sincerely hope being my countrymen and hence my brother, you'll believe what I'm saying.



I am just asking because none of my hindu friends experienced this. and there are hindu leaders in BNP like Goyeshwar! All Chatradal branches hav 10-20% hindu students. So its bit difficult for me digest the fact. But if it really happened then its very shameful and should be checked in future!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

LaBong said:


> Ok what's up with you guys and aping Pakistan at every matter?
> 
> Not even a bird can cross Indo-Pak border without rockets getting fired at it from both sides. Kashmiri millitants who are trying to return to the valley and lead a normal life usually take the Nepal route.



dada i want peace

u indians dont even know what peace is



LaBong said:


> Ok what's up with you guys and aping Pakistan at every matter?
> 
> Not even a bird can cross Indo-Pak border without rockets getting fired at it from both sides. Kashmiri millitants who are trying to return to the valley and lead a normal life usually take the Nepal route.



by the way dada why not make kashmir an independent state

ur army is killing raping kashmiri muslims there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

DarkPrince said:


> dada i want peace
> 
> u indians dont even know what peace is
> 
> 
> 
> by the way dada why not make kashmir an independent state
> 
> ur army is killing raping kashmiri muslims there



Why not make Chattagram an independent chakma desh? Your army is carrying out a genocide there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

DarkPrince said:


> dada i want peace
> 
> u indians dont even know what peace is
> 
> 
> 
> by the way dada why not make kashmir an independent state
> 
> ur army is killing raping kashmiri muslims there


Yeah, Indians are blood thirsty monsters, so they dont know what is peace!!!
Kashmir is an independent state, just like maharastra or west bengal.
It has its own law, own CM, own police (and even some special priviledges).

Our army is not killing and raping kashmiri as a matter of policy, but some violations have happened.
Now a days no terrorism in kashmir, so no killing raping.
Get a visa and visit kashmir, dont just sit in dhaka and read local bangla papers.

How is it that you never bothered about killing in balochistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

LaBong said:


> Why not make Chattagram an independent chakma desh? Your army is carrying out a genocide there.



Had our Amry indeed committed genocide on the chakmas, then the chakmas would have been extinct long ago. Chakmas still make up 50-60% of CHT and have quotas in all educational institutes including for jobs in high ranking gov post. Don't consider every kind to be as heinous as u guys are. First increase the share of muslims in employment from the current 2% in WB and then have the audacity to spout nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> Why not make Chattagram an independent chakma desh? Your army is carrying out a genocide there.



While BA has stopped IA support and arms for the miscreants in CHT, IA has so far been unable to counter the infiltration of some BD elements to Assam. So, watch your own backyard instead of worrying about CHT. CHtTis a dead issue after India withheld its covert support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Why not make Chattagram an independent chakma desh? Your army is carrying out a genocide there.



Genocide? Since when? 

And just because one is from Chittagong, doesn't mean they are Chakma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> Genocide? Since when?
> 
> And just because one is from Chittagong, doesn't mean they are Chakma



what does lanat mean, bro?


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> what does lanat mean, bro?



You know....I actually have no idea  Some Punjabi term....or something....

I just find it catchy 

P.S: I stole it from Al-Zakir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Zabaniya said:


> You know....I actually have no idea  Some Punjabi term....or something....
> 
> I just find it catchy
> 
> P.S: I stole it from Al-Zakir.



jus do a google search

u ll find out what lanat means

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> You know....I actually have no idea  Some Punjabi term....or something....
> 
> I just find it catchy
> 
> P.S: I stole it from Al-Zakir.



Its a common word in Sylhet. My mom used to use that when she cursed at somebody.. no idea what that mean..


----------



## Skallagrim

iajdani said:


> Its a common word in Sylhet. My mom used to use that when she cursed at somebody.. *no idea what that mean..*



Curse....Arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Luffy 500 said:


> Had our Amry indeed committed genocide on the chakmas, then the chakmas would have been extinct long ago. Chakmas still make up 50-60% of CHT and have quotas in all educational institutes including for jobs in high ranking gov post. Don't consider every kind to be as heinous as u guys are. First increase the share of muslims in employment from the current 2% in WB and then have the audacity to spout nonsense.



Doesn't matter, if a Bangladeshi can spout nonsense about Kashmir without knowing iota of the problem, so can I.


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> Doesn't matter, if a Bangladeshi can spout nonsense about Kashmir without knowing iota of the problem, so can I.



We do not have to understand the inner settings of Kashmir issue. Just keep your 1948 promise you made in UN to hold plebescite (check spelling) in Kashmir, everything will be fine and the entire world will no more say, 'Lakho lanat on India.'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

eastwatch said:


> We do not have to understand the inner settings of Kashmir issue. Just keep your 1948 promise you made in UN to hold plebescite (check spelling) in Kashmir, everything will be fine and the entire world will no more say, 'Lakho lanat on India.'



You missed out other half, i.e. Pakistan need to fully vacate the part of kashmir they occupied before any plebiscite.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> You missed out other half, i.e. Pakistan need to fully vacate the part of kashmir they occupied before any plebiscite.



So you want all the muslim to vacate and the plebiscite to take place only with Hindu voter... 

Gooood luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> So you want all the muslim to vacate and the plebiscite to take place only with Hindu voter...
> 
> Gooood luck...



The pre-condition was total demilitarization but Pakistan state never complied with. How religion came in the equation.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> The pre-condition was total demilitarization but Pakistan state never complied with. How religion came in the equation.



India is not willing to do that. PK has no problem. Dont make up story here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

eastwatch said:


> The basic name for the region is, 'Bangalah' which was changed by the locals to Bangla. Arabians would say, 'Bangaldesh.' However, Bangal is used to donate the people of east Bengal and it means 'Peasants' who have little manners. Ghoti probabli came from the Hindi word, 'Ghatia.' It may mean low quality people.


i know i shouldn't reply to these silly things and thank u but being a "bangal" i've got no option left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> India is not willing to do that. PK has no problem. Dont make up story here.



You can visit Kashmir related thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> We do not have to understand the inner settings of Kashmir issue. Just keep your 1948 promise you made in UN to hold plebescite (check spelling) in Kashmir, everything will be fine and the entire world will no more say, 'Lakho lanat on India.'



I'm not here to enlighten Bangladeshis of world affairs, why not reading the of constitution of "azad" kashmir(or you lot can as well be frog of well as you always have been).



> No person or political party in Azad Jammu and Kashmir shall be
> permitted to propagate against, or take part in activities prejudicial or
> detrimental to, the ideology of the *State&#8217;s accession to Pakistan*.



http://www.ajkassembly.gok.pk/AJK_Interim_Constitution_Act_1974.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey

Why didnt the UAE allow Bangladeshis to enter inside their country ?

No UAE visa for Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

AnkurPandey said:


> Why didnt the UAE allow Bangladeshis to enter inside their country ?
> 
> No UAE visa for Bangladeshis



Blatant irregularities of the Bangladesh-based agencies. 

It's already implied in the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flame_retardant

AnkurPandey said:


> Why didnt the UAE allow Bangladeshis to enter inside their country ?
> 
> No UAE visa for Bangladeshis



This is from an Indian guy who posted a similar thread:



Bombay Dude said:


> According to sources in Dubai, the authorities were pressed taking this measure as a large number of Bangladeshi passport holders entered the country during past six months, many of whom were Rohingyas from Myanmar, who managed Bangladeshi passports for entering UAE.. UAE authorities claim, thousands of Bangladeshi nationals carrying fake passports tried to enter the country during past six months. *During past several weeks*, hundreds of Bangladeshis were arrested by UAE police and other law enforcing agencies with forged travel documents or passports.



Please pay attention to the stuff in red. Large # of Rohingyas from Myanmar managed Bangladeshi passports for entering UAE.

I don't blame Rohingyas for trying to get illegal Bangladeshi passports to get into other countries. They're in a bad situation so they have to save themselves. I also don't think it's possible for Bangladesh to keep taking in refugees.

I'm sure there are some actual Bangladeshi citizens who are doing this also but notice int he article it says "within the past 6 months" & "during past several weeks". Violence against Rohingyas has gotten worse in the past 6 months. 

Hope that helps  (although somehow from the tone of your post, I don't think you actually came here to learn  )


----------



## Zabaniyah

Some quotes from key UAE officials:


> Major General Nasser Al Awadi Al Menhali, assistant undersecretary for Naturalisation and Residency and Ports Affairs at the Ministry of Interior, told Gulf News &#8220;the suspension of issuing visas is not permanent and is not a ban.
> 
> He said that the situation will return to normal once a number of issues are resolved by the government of Bangladesh. &#8220;For the time being there will be no new visit visas, resident visas, tourist visas or any other kind of visa for Bangladeshi nationals,&#8221; said General Nasser.





> However, competent sources at Bangladeshi embassy in Abu Dhabi and Consulate General in Dubai said that the UAE authorities have imposed stringent measures in respect of issuing visas for Bangladeshis because of security concerns over illegal Bangladeshis, many with fake documents, expired passports and visas and arrival of excessive people from Bangladesh with forged documents in recent days.


http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=41381

It's all due to blatant irregularity over such issues in Bangladesh. 

It's okay people, blame everything that goes wrong in Bangladesh on the Awami League and it's cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

^ these irregularities were always there. During BNP-JAMAT they compromised it, now they have taken a hard stance. Change the Govt! Solve the problem ( you know, as a anti govt. activist i am supposed to say such lines)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

I have no question.just want to say something.
People of Bangladesh will hate us because 1971 is their history.
people of Pakistan (i am talking about common Pakistani) will love you because 1947 is our history.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Tacit Wave said:


> I have no question.just want to say something.
> People of Bangladesh will hate us because 1971 is their history.
> people of Pakistan (i am talking about common Pakistani) will love you because 1947 is our history.



Welcome back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Tacit Wave said:


> I have no question.just want to say something.
> People of Bangladesh will hate us because 1971 is their history.
> people of Pakistan (i am talking about common Pakistani) will love you because 1947 is our history.



We're not Pakistan.


----------



## jatt+gutts

what percentage of bengladeshis play cricket and is there any possibility of bengladeshis producing world class bowlers like wasim akram and world class batters like tendulkar and kohli.


----------



## boltu

Why we Bangladeshis are so confused and clueless ??


----------



## DarkPrince

boltu said:


> Why we Bangladeshis are so confused and clueless ??



bangla nationalism ar jonno ai nitir karonei aj amra bananadesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

what the bagladeshi middle class guys/gals do in free time ? M sure there are no pubs or discs in BD ?


----------



## eastwatch

ShadowFaux said:


> We're not Pakistan.



Your comment is a total distortion of history and is a blatant lie. We were certainly Pakistanis before 1971. They were west Pakistanis and we were east Pakistanis. We had the same Parliament and same flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

rashtriya.rifles said:


> what the bagladeshi middle class guys/gals do in free time ? M sure there are no pubs or discs in BD ?



indians ko gali dete rehte hai 

khush ???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

rashtriya.rifles said:


> what the bagladeshi middle class guys/gals do in free time ? M sure there are no pubs or discs in BD ?



they date bro, secretly dating culture is quite big in bangladesh and very fun i must say. the society has a culture of talking to girls late at night upto 3-4 am secretly over the phone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

jatt+gutts said:


> what percentage of bengladeshis play cricket and is there any possibility of bengladeshis producing world class bowlers like wasim akram and world class batters like tendulkar and kohli.



Almost everyone plays cricket . Those who live in Dhaka city don't play that much as there is lack of free ground. But the problem is almost 99% of them including god gifted players leave playing cricket at a certain stage of life mainly after passing school. only idiots who are not good in study with no good future choose cricket. a good example is Ashraful lol. Almost all our national cricketers come from poor family who actually earn by playing here and there...... We have to establish very professional league system starting from school league.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avisheik

jatt+gutts said:


> what percentage of bengladeshis play cricket and is there any possibility of bengladeshis producing world class bowlers like wasim akram and world class batters like tendulkar and kohli.



First of all its "bangladeshi" not bengladeshi. Second of all a lot of people in bangladesh play cricket, but the opportunity to become a professional cricketer is mostly restricted to Dhaka, since its where all the good coaches and training equipments are. Lastly, we have a world class cricketer named Shakib Al Hasan, who is the top allrounder for both test and odi. Others like Nasir and Tamim are slowly following up the footsteps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jobless Jack

Avisheik said:


> First of all its "bangladeshi" not bengladeshi. Second of all a lot of people in bangladesh play cricket, but the opportunity to become a professional cricketer is mostly restricted to Dhaka, since its where all the good coaches and training equipments are. Lastly, we have a world class cricketer named Shakib Al Hasan, who is the top allrounder for both test and odi. Others like Nasir and Tamim are slowly following up the footsteps



Mushy is shaping up as captain as well


----------



## DarkPrince

Jobless Jack said:


> Mushy is shaping up as captain as well



anamul gonna take mushfiq's place in the future


----------



## kobiraaz

Avisheik said:


> First of all its "bangladeshi" not bengladeshi. Second of all a lot of people in bangladesh play cricket, but the opportunity to become a professional cricketer is mostly restricted to Dhaka, since its where all the good coaches and training equipments are. Lastly, we have a world class cricketer named Shakib Al Hasan, who is the top allrounder for both test and odi. Others like Nasir and Tamim are slowly following up the footsteps



Unfortunately dhaka boys are more into football these days. My younger cousins can't ball, but they play football quite well. Underground football teams and tournaments is flourishing in Dhaka!!



aazidane said:


> they date bro, secretly dating culture is quite big in bangladesh and very fun i must say. the society has a culture of talking to girls late at night upto 3-4 am secretly over the phone


For me its sleeping eating, computer games and PDF!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Tacit Wave said:


> I have no question.just want to say something.
> People of Bangladesh will hate us because 1971 is their history.
> people of Pakistan (i am talking about common Pakistani) will love you because 1947 is our history.



You can't complain about genuine grievance on the part of those who were a victim of 71. But hate is too strong a word, it's mostly indifference, though some will try to convince you otherwise. For example, in cricket, after BD national team majority of the people here support the Pak team. Had there a mass hatred towards Pakistan this wouldn't have been the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## notsuperstitious

How many of these are bengali speaking?

Idune
Msaint
Al Zakir
Lufti500
Darkprince


----------



## kobiraaz

Skallagrim said:


> You can't complain about genuine grievance on the part of those who were a victim of 71. But hate is too strong a word, it's mostly indifference, though some will try to convince you otherwise. For example, in cricket, after BD national team majority of the people here support the Pak team. Had there a mass hatred towards Pakistan that wouldn't have been the case.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't complain about genuine grievance on the part of those who were a victim of 71. But hate is too strong a word, it's mostly indifference, though some will try to convince you otherwise. For example, in cricket, after BD national team majority of the people here support the Pak team. Had there a mass hatred towards Pakistan that wouldn't have been the case.



well i noticed it before:

suppose in a crowd 90 Bangladeshis like Pakistan, 10 hate them 

(pakistani reaction)------------> hindu loving traitor Bangalis Identity crisis bla bla bla . 
(Indian reaction) ------------> these arent real Bangladeshis, these are Jamati. Bangladeshis love us!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> well i noticed it before:
> 
> suppose in a crowd 90 Bangladeshis like Pakistan, 10 hate them
> 
> (pakistani reaction)------------> hindu loving traitor Bangalis Identity crisis bla bla bla .
> (Indian reaction) ------------> these arent real Bangladeshis, these are Jamati. Bangladeshis love us!!



1st i am a human being then a muslim

ami care korina kon sala ki vabe

r ekta faltu cricket match niye amader eman niye kotha bolar k ora


----------



## DarkPrince

fateh71 said:


> How many of these are bengali speaking?
> 
> Idune
> Msaint
> Al Zakir
> Lufti500
> Darkprince



they all can speak bengali

whats ur point ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Md Akmal said:


> [/B]
> 
> @ Atrocities committed !!! by whom !!! Pakistani Army !!!! It is your's and Awami version.
> 
> @ Yes there was a killing and we practically saw it and survived. You made so much of exaggeration that now-a-days peoples have lot of doubts !!!



This old British documentary shows about the warcrime of Jamatis under Al-Badr.


----------



## DarkPrince

Gigawatt said:


> This old British documentary shows about the warcrime of Jamatis under Al-Badr.



jamat is not a famous political party in BD i dont know why u indians so much obsessed about jamat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DarkPrince said:


> jamat is not a famous political party in BD i dont know why u indians so much obsessed about jamat



Many Bangladeshis here say Jamat as ideal party.


----------



## INDIC

Seeing the extent of Jamat's involement in war crimes in the documentary, why are many Bangladeshi's against war crime tribunal.


----------



## Skallagrim

Gigawatt said:


> Many Bangladeshis here say Jamat as ideal party.



Perhaps some Bangladeshis say. But how many didn't? Also there's a difference between being ideal and being popular. Jamaat is the most organized political party in BD and, to my knowledge, also the most democratic- leaders are elected by secret vote of party members, no one can be a candidate for any party posts, there is no hero-worshipping, no princes and princesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kobiraaz

Gigawatt said:


> Seeing the extent of Jamat's involement in war crimes in the documentary, why are many Bangladeshi's against war crime tribunal.



there are people in Bangladesh who morbidly hate Pakistan. For example- Jafar Iqbal, a popular writer once wrote he avoids airways which fly over pakistan!! There are other people , 180 degree opposite to Jafar Iqbal who hate India!! But they form a little portion of Bangladesh. majority only care about present... For example, few months ago in an important poll Son of a Rajakar was elected defeating A freedom fighter !!! Here is the thread- http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/151274-another-slap-awamileague-face.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Gigawatt said:


> Seeing the extent of Jamat's involement in war crimes in the documentary, why are many Bangladeshi's against war crime tribunal.



I can't see the documentary (on mobile phone). The war crime tribunal is politically motivated- one reason why many are not interested. Some may oppose it from sheer political affiliation. Common view is anyone involved in rape, arson or killing- by themselves or with the assistance of the then Pak Army- should be brought to justice. Problem is those crimes took place like 40 years ago. The evidences are mostly inextant. If you are trying heart and soul to punish x, y, z, you assert he is a criminal, but you can't gather the evidence- this draws public attention and they doubt your intention.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacit Wave

ShadowFaux said:


> We're not Pakistan.


I know..you were bangladesh.



DarkPrince said:


> they all can speak bengali
> 
> whats ur point ???


His point is obsession.


----------



## Tacit Wave

DarkPrince said:


> jamat is not a famous political party in BD i dont know why u indians so much obsessed about jamat



jamat means jamat-e-islami ? indians are obsessed people in reality they will always question about your language, country and religion.


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> I know..you were bangladesh.
> 
> 
> His point is obsession.



My grand father was pakistani though! And his father was a british gentleman !! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Is fish and rice common food in Bangladesh ? i really love bangladeshi's skin.


----------



## Md Akmal

Tacit Wave said:


> Is fish and rice common food in Bangladesh ? i really love bangladeshi's skin.



@ Skin of whom ???? Opposite sex !!!!!!!!! Yes , it is ...... ? "Koi shak!!!!!"


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> Is fish and rice common food in Bangladesh ? i really love bangladeshi's skin.



Dunno, i was very light upto age 12, now i am brown. If we go under sun repeatedly we become dark !! Enriched skin you know, superior genetic design, capable of producing melanin quickly to save from any harmful effect of sun unlike Goras who suffer from Skin cancer. Muhahahaha . And yes rice is common and We eat fish but we also eat meat and egg in equal amount!


----------



## Tacit Wave

Md Akmal said:


> @ Skin of whom ???? Opposite sex !!!!!!!!!


No, i am talking generally.



kobiraaz said:


> Dunno, i was very light upto age 12, now i am brown. If we go under sun repeatedly we become dark !! Enriched skin you know, superior genetic design, capable of producing melanin quickly to save from any harmful effect of sun unlike Goras who suffer from Skin cancer. Muhahahaha . And yes rice is common and We eat fish but we also eat meat and egg in equal amount!



i like dark skin its more attractive than white.


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> No, i am talking generally.
> 
> 
> 
> i like dark skin its more attractive than white.



not sure,but i find bengali girls prettier than north indian/ kashmiri / pakistani girls!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

kobiraaz said:


> not sure,but i find bengali girls prettier than north indian/ kashmiri / pakistani girls!!!



Yes, shabnum was very pretty. Can people of Bangladesh understand urdu ?


----------



## Skallagrim

Tacit Wave said:


> Yes, shabnum was very pretty. Can people of Bangladesh understand urdu ?



A tiny fraction of the middle class- thanks to Hindi movies. Also some of the educated older generation people (born and brought up pre 71). But it seems easier for us to learn as Urdu/Hindi uses a good number of Farsi/Arabic words being Muslims which we are familiar with. Also Bangla has many words in common with Urdu/Hindi (only they sound distorted). Some dialects/languages of Bangladesh share more words with Urdu/Hindi than pure Bangla does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Tacit Wave said:


> I have no question.just want to say something.
> People of Bangladesh will hate us because 1971 is their history.
> people of Pakistan (i am talking about common Pakistani) will love you because 1947 is our history.



PAK cricket team is my most favorite team after BD team.  I don't have any hatred for u guys.



rashtriya.rifles said:


> what the bagladeshi middle class guys/gals do in free time ? M sure there are no* pubs or discs* in BD ?



IS going to pubs the only mode of entertainment for u guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Backbencher

How do you guys enjoy life without a beer in your hand


----------



## kobiraaz

Akash A. said:


> How do you guys enjoy life without a beer in your hand



we like to gossip sitting in tea stall, tea in one hand and cigr8 in other!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tacit Wave

Luffy 500 said:


> PAK cricket team is my most favorite team after BD team.  I don't have any hatred for u guys.


Thank You :-> jab bhi pakistan aur bangladesh ka match hota hai hamarey ghar mein 2 group ban jatey hain aik pak ko support karta hai aur aik bangladesh ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## notsuperstitious

fateh71 said:


> How many of these are bengali speaking?
> 
> Idune
> Msaint
> Al Zakir
> Lufti500
> Darkprince



So nobody answered, are these people bengali?


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> we like to gossip sitting in tea stall, tea in one hand and* cigr8 in other!*



That's the worst habit a person can get to.. I smoked for so many years and after the quit I knew what I missed in all those years.. Stupid.


How many of you know, a smoker don't dream at sleep???


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> That's the worst habit a person can get to.. I smoked for so many years and after the quit I knew what I missed in all those years.. Stupid.
> 
> 
> How many of you know, a smoker don't dream at sleep???



i dont smoke bro and i dream a lot  .... and i think there is no connection between smoking and Dreaming. Do you have any link??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Now serious question. how many bangladeshi thinks my English is much better than saeed ajmal ?


----------



## kobiraaz

fateh71 said:


> So nobody answered, are these people bengali?



yes, they all know Bangla! Zakir is from Sylhet and msaint is most probably from Chittagong. Luffy shares a lot Bangla link, Dark is also Bengali. There is only one BD false flagger - T-rex!



Tacit Wave said:


> Now serious question. how many bangladeshi thinks my English is much better than saeed ajmal ?



*Bismillahir Rahmanir rahim!! At first i want to thank Allah! They bowl, i bat, my captain said me to bat this way. Thank you! *

Story of Pakistani and Bangladeshi cricket players loooool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

kobiraaz said:


> yes, they all know Bangla! Zakir is from Sylhet and msaint is most probably from Chittagong. Luffy shares a lot Bangla link, Dark is also Bengali. *There is only one BD false flagger - T-rex!*



Thanks you for this information.


----------



## Tacit Wave

kobiraaz said:


> *Bismillahir Rahmanir rahim!! At first i want to thank Allah! They bowl, i bat, my captain said me to bat this way. Thank you! *
> 
> Story of Pakistani and Bangladeshi cricket players loooool


  
agar shakib saqlain sey bowling seekh ley tu doosra saeed ban sakta hai. what do you think ?


----------



## sidr

kobiraaz said:


> yes, they all know Bangla! Zakir is from Sylhet and msaint is most probably from Chittagong. Luffy shares a lot Bangla link, Dark is also Bengali. There is only one BD false flagger - T-rex!


Gotta meet zakir.


----------



## Md Akmal

Tacit Wave said:


> Yes, shabnum was very pretty. Can people of Bangladesh understand urdu ?



@ Yes, now a days most of the people understands urdu ? It is due to Hindi movies and Indian Channels. And about me I can even write but now-a-days forgotten. In 1970, I still remember I read some urdu books like:

1. "Bachcho ki Dunia ".
2. "Sunderban ka Khajana ".
3. "Targen ki Wafsee".

I saw the last urdu movie, " Ek phool aur ek patthar" in January 1971 in a Cinema Hall of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Md Akmal said:


> @ Yes, now a days most of the people understands urdu ? It is due to Hindi movies and Indian Channels. And about me I can even write but now-a-days forgotten. In 1970, I still remember I read some urdu books like:
> 
> 1. "Bachcho ki Dunia ".
> 2. "Sunderban ka Khajana ".
> 3. "Targen ki Wafsee".
> 
> I saw the last urdu movie, " Ek phool aur ek patthar" in January 1971 in a Cinema Hall of Bangladesh.



Bachchon Ki Dunya still gets published & i too use to read it along with Naunehal & Talim O Tarbiyat as a kid in 2000's.

It is Sunderban ka Khazana & Tarzan ki Wapsi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> i dont smoke bro and i dream a lot  .... and i think there is no connection between smoking and Dreaming. Do you have any link??



Why do you need a link? Ask me...I dream in sleep as usual, currently I smoke 8/10 a day. I think iazdani found this fact in dream (swapne pawa ).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Tacit Wave said:


> agar shakib saqlain sey bowling seekh ley tu doosra saeed ban sakta hai. what do you think ?



Shakib in real world can do nothing other than being in top rank. There are players who perform and build own career but can't take the responsibility to take the match to a sweet end...Tendulkar, Shakib belong to that type. They can contribute to team with their remarkable score but fail when in a critical moment team need 30 run in 12 balls with 1 wicket in hand. I like players who think of turning the match, taking the responsibility like Chris Cairns, Ganguly, Wasim Akram, Jadeja. Among BD players I see only Nasir such promising one who thinks that way but lacks experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

Is durga Puja celebrated in bangladesh any more ?


----------



## boltu

rashtriya.rifles said:


> Is durga Puja celebrated in bangladesh any more ?


Yes,Bigger and better than anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> i dont smoke bro and i dream a lot  .... and i think there is no connection between smoking and Dreaming. Do you have any link??


I smoke 4-5 a day,and i also dream a lot.



PlanetSoldier said:


> Why do you need a link? Ask me...I dream in sleep as usual, currently I smoke 8/10 a day. I think iazdani found this fact in dream (swapne pawa ).


Hmm, Soleymani Khwabnama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

tomader Respiratory tract er columnar epithelium aste aste squamous hoe Jaitese Metaplasia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia... Mane coughing mechanism er efficiency komtese, cancer na houk buro boyoshe kashte kashte Jibon Jabe ni ! ki Moja! R cancer tolo to kothai nai, party hobe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Whats Bangladesh doing about effect of global warming ? high sea level ?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

boltu said:


> Yes,Bigger and better than anywhere in the world.



Nah..I think you didn't see Kolkata Durga Puja festive, ours isn't bigger than theirs.



kobiraaz said:


> tomader Respiratory tract er columnar epithelium aste aste squamous hoe Jaitese Metaplasia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia... Mane coughing mechanism er efficiency komtese, cancer na houk buro boyoshe kashte kashte Jibon Jabe ni ! ki Moja! R cancer tolo to kothai nai, party hobe!



It's called kobiraaz .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Whats Bangladesh doing about effect of global warming ? high sea level ?



About anything BD is doing high profile corruption business, so is with global warming, high sea level  . Attracting donors' eyes, winning fund and making the money...you know.....

There are some plans which are being carried out with Netherlands' consultancy once read in a report. We actually are gaining lots of lands on delta. Almost an area of 2000 km on BoB have risen of which 1200 km is solid at this moment. It's big story.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> tomader Respiratory tract er columnar epithelium aste aste squamous hoe Jaitese Metaplasia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia... Mane coughing mechanism er efficiency komtese, cancer na houk buro boyoshe kashte kashte Jibon Jabe ni ! ki Moja! R cancer tolo to kothai nai, party hobe!


Vai dor dekhao ke,oho vulei to gesi tumi to dactar.Dactar der kaaj e to aita


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Nah..I think you didn't see Kolkata Durga Puja festive, ours isn't bigger than theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called kobiraaz .



Which one is observed in Dhaka University? durga or Sharashwati? They make almost 20 + protima and place them in a single ground ! Thats pretty huge!! During school days, I used to get story books as prize in sarashwati pooja from Pooja committee.....


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Which one is observed in Dhaka University? durga or Sharashwati? They make almost 20 + protima and place them in a single ground ! Thats pretty huge!! During school days, I used to get story books as prize in sarashwati pooja from Pooja committee.....



I don't know about DU. As it's observed in a university, it could be Shwarashati..just a guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

message sent. Required no more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> arekta voy dekhai! Upokar hobe! Syphilis kin2 1ta dangerous std ! Ami as a sandhanian kichu blood donation programme e participate korechhi! kin2 kokhono syphilis positive paini. kin2 ekbar eden college e gie prothom 7ta blood donor er 4tai positive peyechilam. Shabdhan vai, protection nite vulio naa...!!


Ami oidik diya valo chele,aisob kiso kori na.Ar ekbar shunsilam eden college er ashe pashe begun bikri bondho kore dise.Jodio begun er shathe syphilis er kono shomporko nai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> message sent. Required no more



hay hay re


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> Which one is observed in Dhaka University? durga or Sharashwati? They make almost 20 + protima and place them in a single ground ! Thats pretty huge!! During school days, I used to get story books as prize in sarashwati pooja from Pooja committee.....



Why were you participated in Hindu festival? I am just curious.


----------



## Al-zakir

Tacit Wave said:


> Yes, shabnum was very pretty. Can people of Bangladesh understand urdu ?



Where were you sis? 

depend on family background and region. But I believe most Muslims understand Urdu but find it hard to speak it due to lack of practice. Urdu is not completely absence from Bd. It's has special place in Islamic education system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

boltu said:


> Why we Bangladeshis are so confused and clueless ??



he he he...



rashtriya.rifles said:


> what the bagladeshi middle class guys/gals do in free time ? M sure there are no pubs or discs in BD ?



we gossip, roam around with friends, some of us do part time jobs/tution. Middle class bhai...... tough life
.


aazidane said:


> they date bro, secretly dating culture is quite big in bangladesh and very fun i must say. the society has a culture of talking to girls late at night upto 3-4 am secretly over the phone



Bhai mojar jinis hosse amdr parents ra sobe e jane. 



Gigawatt said:


> Many Bangladeshis here say Jamat as ideal party.



I personally am not a supporter of any party, but here's my view. They are the best organized party in Bangladesh. They know politics. AL and BNP leaders knows best how to fill their tummy. 



iajdani said:


> That's the worst habit a person can get to.. I smoked for so many years and after the quit I knew what I missed in all those years.. Stupid.
> 
> 
> How many of you know, a smoker don't dream at sleep???






kobiraaz said:


> tomader Respiratory tract er columnar epithelium aste aste squamous hoe Jaitese Metaplasia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia... Mane coughing mechanism er efficiency komtese, cancer na houk buro boyoshe kashte kashte Jibon Jabe ni ! ki Moja! R cancer tolo to kothai nai, party hobe!



he he he,,kisu hoie apni ase na kobiraz bhai...osud dia jaiben ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> yes, they all know Bangla! Zakir is from Sylhet and msaint is most probably from Chittagong. Luffy shares a lot Bangla link, Dark is also Bengali. There is only one BD false flagger - T-rex!
> 
> 
> 
> *Bismillahir Rahmanir rahim!! At first i want to thank Allah! They bowl, i bat, my captain said me to bat this way. Thank you! *
> 
> Story of Pakistani and Bangladeshi cricket players loooool



Ask zakir to translate a syleti or bengali song


----------



## notsuperstitious

kobiraaz said:


> yes, they all know Bangla! Zakir is from Sylhet and msaint is most probably from Chittagong. Luffy shares a lot Bangla link, Dark is also Bengali. There is only one BD false flagger - T-rex!



Thats not what I'm asking Kobiraaz. I know these people are from bangladesh and can speak bengali. I'm asking do these people belong to the ehtno-linguistic group called Bengali? (I mean are they Chakma for example?)

Al Zakir
Idune
Planet soldier
Lufty500
msaint

When you say Zakir is from Sylhet - OK but he is not bengali as per his own words. Unless this is some kind of national secret'...


----------



## ebr77

fateh71 said:


> Thats not what I'm asking Kobiraaz. I know these people are from bangladesh and can speak bengali. I'm asking do these people belong to the *ehtno-linguistic group* called Bengali? (I mean are they Chakma for example?)
> 
> Al Zakir
> Idune
> Planet soldier
> Lufty500
> msaint
> 
> When you say Zakir is from Sylhet - OK but he is not bengali as per his own words. Unless this is some kind of national secret'...



hello brother, I am not clear actually what you meant by the bolded part, primarily because, in here as long as you are Bangladeshi, doesn't matter if you are chakma, Sylhety or Noakhali. Almost everyone in Bangladesh can understand and speak Bengali. People are moving into the mainstream Bengali culture in here gradually the way I see it. I hope you got my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

yasinbin said:


> hello brother, I am not clear actually what you meant by the bolded part, primarily because, in here as long as you are Bangladeshi, doesn't matter if you are chakma, Sylhety or Noakhali. Almost everyone in Bangladesh can understand and speak Bengali. People are moving into the mainstream Bengali culture in here gradually the way I see it. I hope you got my point.



he wants to know whether they are Bihari or not!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacit Wave

Al-zakir said:


> Where were you sis?


I was missing Bangladesh that's why again i am here. :->

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> I was missing Bangladesh that's why again i am here. :->



you are a girl?? I take my words back then, Pakistani girls are also pretty :s :s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

kobiraaz said:


> you are a girl?? I take my words back then, Pakistani girls are also pretty :s :s


Leave it. Do you like junaid jamsheed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

bangladesh has football Team ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Tacit Wave said:


> I was missing Bangladesh that's why again i am here. :->



Bangladesh...& not me ! I feel so unwanted !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> bangladesh has football Team ?



Yes! Ranking of India - 168 Bangladesh- 169! You know we have a great goal keeper, he had a proposal from saudi arab to become a saudi national and play for their national team. He declined the offer!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tacit Wave

Armstrong said:


> Bangladesh...& not me ! I feel so unwanted !



I was missing everyone .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> Leave it. Do you like junaid jamsheed ?



No i like Farhan Saeed Buttttt and Goher



Tacit Wave said:


> I was missing everyone .



ok you are Meena? I remembered just now!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> Yes! Ranking of India - 168 Bangladesh- 169! You know we have a great goal keeper, he had a proposal from saudi arab to become a saudi national and play for their national team. He declined the offer!!


I heard Aminul Haque also got offer from Newcastle United but for some reason the deal didn't get materialized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

Tacit Wave said:


> Leave it. Do you like junaid jamsheed ?



Answer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Tacit Wave said:


> Answer ?



Haaan haaan mein tou sutaillaaa hunn mujhee seh na pooochnaaa !


----------



## Tacit Wave

kobiraaz said:


> No i like Farhan Saeed Buttttt and Goher
> 
> ok you are Meena? I remembered just now!!


 yes, I am ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Tacit Wave said:


> bangladesh has football Team ?


Every country has a football team, if you don't know Fifa has more member countries than UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

Armstrong said:


> Haaan haaan mein tou sutaillaaa hunn mujhee seh na pooochnaaa !



How are you owl ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Tacit Wave said:


> How are you owl ?



*owl*  auchhhhhh

butttts r quite famous in pakistan arent they

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Many night stalkers here


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> Haaan haaan mein tou sutaillaaa hunn mujhee seh na pooochnaaa !



bhai, water Tank kaab bana?? graaatz. Ab to 30 lines ka post likhna parega tumko, no trolling or one liner.



Zabaniya said:


> Many night stalkers here



me? Noo! armstrong Ajtr bhabi keo chharena, Meena to Kon chhar! :p :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

No trolling? 

How could someone think of such a thing?


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> How are you owl ?



fine. Thanks. you like Junaid Jamshed's pop or Nashid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Tacit Wave said:


> Leave it. Do you like junaid jamsheed ?



I grew up listening to Vital signs and Salem Javed early 80's. 

Tablighi Jamaat ne Junaid Bhai ko Molana bana kar chour dia. What a transformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saint Gujjar

he still sings bro..well not with music anymore..he did dil dil pakistan again a few years back..well wish him best of luck i grew up in the day pepsi pepsi pakistan was the national anthem..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

LaBong said:


> Ask zakir to translate a syleti or bengali song



I can but then you would complain that it is not pure Bangla. If you know what I mean. Last time you advised me to stick to Urdu instead Bangla. What's up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Whats Bangladesh doing about effect of global warming ? high sea level ?



@ " Khuda ke upor chor dia ".


----------



## notsuperstitious

kobiraaz said:


> he wants to know whether they are Bihari or not!



Now instead of answering, you are assuming what I want to know. If thats what I wanted to know I would have asked it, because, every non bengali is not Bihari right? I'm not a bengali, but I'm not a Bihari either.

Looks like I asked for some kind of national secret


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


> you are a girl?? I take my words back then, Pakistani girls are also pretty :s :s



This complement is a good fatwa from an otherwise brainwashed teenager Mawlana.


----------



## kobiraaz

fateh71 said:


> Now instead of answering, you are assuming what I want to know. If thats what I wanted to know I would have asked it, because, every non bengali is not Bihari right? I'm not a bengali, but I'm not a Bihari either.
> 
> Looks like I asked for some kind of national secret



you asked personal question. I am Bengali through and through. Don't know about them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> This complement is a good fatwa from an otherwise brainwashed teenager Mawlana.



I was being sarcastic in that post. Why do you hate me?? A muslim brother can not hate another muslim for more than 3 days!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> I was being sarcastic in that post. Why do you hate me?? A muslim brother can not hate another muslim for more than 3 days!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

DarkPrince said:


>



tu itna kelata hain kyo be? Tongue katwane ka fatwa de dunga


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> I was being sarcastic in that post. Why do you hate me?? A muslim brother can not hate another muslim for more than 3 days!!


May be because he is our uncle not brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

hey i love the Bangladeshi style Chinese food & i find the restaurant Cathay in gulshan1 the best in taste , when i visited Dhaka i had tried this one place called lemon grass which was also quiet good can you guys recommend me some nice Chinese restaurant in Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> May be because he is our uncle not brother.



yes it is funny. But It is what our prophet (pbuh) did. Even After Fatima's marriage to Ali(r), Muhammad (pbuh) continued to call him brother. When asked, he replied a muslim is brother to another muslim.... 

ooo! Shitt! Does it look like another fatwa? Eastwatch g0nna kill me!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Yeah eastwatch, quit your winchin and tummy achin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

genmirajborgza786 said:


> hey i love the Bangladeshi style Chinese food & i find the restaurant Cathay in gulshan1 the best in taste , when i visited Dhaka i had tried this one place called lemon grass which was also quiet good can you guys recommend me some nice Chinese restaurant in Dhaka



no i cant. i don't like eating outside. But we do want to know about your experience in Bangladesh...

boltu aazidane and zabanya should know about chinese restaurants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

kobiraaz said:


> you asked personal question. I am Bengali through and through. Don't know about them!



Fair enough, I asked because some of these always use urdu on the forum and some others hate the indegenous culture / traditions of Bangladesh. I was curious to know if even some Bengalis hate their mother tongue and culture. (Not following and hating are different).

But looks like it was too personal. Well.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kobiraaz said:


> no i cant. i don't like eating outside. But we do want to know about your experience in Bangladesh...
> 
> boltu aazidane and zabanya should know about chinese restaurants



I do not why after the introduction of buffet restaurant majority of the people is preferring buffet more...

Anyway as you have said you dnt do any other other outside activity you should take part in some sort of flash mob for dancing and some physical exercise. I think now a days flash mob is some sort of fun that many youth are doing or trying to take part in it...


----------



## Zabaniyah

genmirajborgza786 said:


> hey i love the Bangladeshi style Chinese food & i find the restaurant Cathay in gulshan1 the best in taste , when i visited Dhaka i had tried this one place called lemon grass which was also quiet good can you guys recommend me some nice Chinese restaurant in Dhaka



Baton Rogue is good. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Baton-Rouge/192074934162506?rf=145408662191506

All you can eat buffet! By the way, they serve 101 dishes during the evening  Everything - Chinese, Thai and Indian. 

Red Tomato in Dhanmondhi is also really good. Especially their seafood soup:
Red Tomato Restaurant, Dhanmondi, Dhaka | Chinese Restaurant, Dhaka | Online Dhaka Guide ( ?????? ???? ????) - An Information Guide For Dhaka City

If you want to try something more authentic Chinese, then try Mainland China which is in Uttara:
Mainland China Restaurant Reviews, Dhaka City, Bangladesh - TripAdvisor



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> I do not why after the introduction of buffet restaurant *majority of the people is preferring buffet more...*



Thoroughly and utterly wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

fateh71 said:


> Fair enough, I asked because some of these always use urdu on the forum and some others hate the indegenous culture / traditions of Bangladesh. I was curious to know if even some Bengalis hate their mother tongue and culture. (Not following and hating are different).
> 
> But looks like it was too personal. Well.



Regarding Al-Zakir he consider himself as a descendant of Arab and of Ashraf class... Dnt know about others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

fateh71 said:


> Fair enough, I asked because some of these always use urdu on the forum and some others hate the indegenous culture / traditions of Bangladesh. I was curious to know if even some Bengalis hate their mother tongue and culture. (Not following and hating are different).
> 
> But looks like it was too personal. Well.



we r Timurids with lungi  u've got problem with that ???


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Zabaniya said:


> Baton Rogue is good.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Baton-Rouge/192074934162506?rf=145408662191506
> 
> All you can eat buffet! By the way, they serve 101 dishes during the evening  Everything - Chinese, Thai and Indian.
> 
> Red Tomato in Dhanmondhi is also really good. Especially their seafood soup:
> Red Tomato Restaurant, Dhanmondi, Dhaka | Chinese Restaurant, Dhaka | Online Dhaka Guide ( ?????? ???? ????) - An Information Guide For Dhaka City
> 
> If you want to try something more authentic Chinese, then try Mainland China which is in Uttara:
> Mainland China Restaurant Reviews, Dhaka City, Bangladesh - TripAdvisor
> 
> 
> 
> *Thoroughly and utterly wrong *



How you are saying so!! As most of the people that I had seen prefer to go to buffet for lunch, dinner or party. Yes sometime Chinese restaurant is also preferred. For example both of my mom and dad dnt like buffet though. But preferring buffet does not mean disliking Chinese foods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

genmirajborgza786 said:


> hey i love the Bangladeshi style Chinese food & i find the restaurant Cathay in gulshan1 the best in taste , when i visited Dhaka i had tried this one place called lemon grass which was also quiet good can you guys recommend me some nice Chinese restaurant in Dhaka


You can try out Chilis(Dhanmondi),Boomers(any branch)...I have very little knowledge about Chinese resturants in Dhaka,though there are plenty of them.

This great website can give you some ideas about BD resturants...

Bangladeshi Restaurants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

boltu said:


> You can try out Chilis(Dhanmondi),Boomers(any branch)...I have very little knowledge about Chinese resturants in Dhaka,though there are plenty of them.
> 
> This great website can give you some ideas about BD resturants...
> 
> Bangladeshi Restaurants



Man dnt recommend Boomers. I had lunch or dinners over there so many times that I dislike it. But heard recently they have opened buffet there!!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> How you are saying so!! As most of the people that I had seen prefer to go to buffet for lunch, dinner or party. Yes sometime Chinese restaurant is also preferred. For example both of my mom and dad dnt like buffet though. But preferring buffet does not mean disliking Chinese foods.



Depends whom you ask. I've known many people who hate buffet. 

People have different perceptions.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Zabaniya said:


> Depends whom you ask. I've known many people who hate buffet.
> 
> People have different perceptions.



Thats true... only same sort of dish every time but many people only prefer Buffet as they can eat as many time as they want. Even heard that some punk prefer to go to buffer with some box with them and come out taking a big amount of food with them.


----------



## Zabaniyah

boltu said:


> You can try out Chilis(Dhanmondi),Boomers(any branch)...I have very little knowledge about Chinese resturants in Dhaka,though there are plenty of them.
> 
> This great website can give you some ideas about BD resturants...
> 
> Bangladeshi Restaurants



Boomers is the kind of place that kids and college people go. It's good, but not great. Kind of like casual dining. 

Fire on Ice is really awesome, with live music. No contest 
Fire on Ice restaurant uttara, dhaka, bangladesh @ Rd No 11, Dhaka, Bangladesh - Bangladeshi Restaurants

Also love that name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Zabaniya said:


> Boomers is the kind of place that kids and college people go. It's good, but not great. Kind of like casual dining.
> 
> Fire on Ice is really awesome, with live music. No contest
> Fire on Ice restaurant uttara, dhaka, bangladesh @ Rd No 11, Dhaka, Bangladesh - Bangladeshi Restaurants
> 
> Also love that name



Fire on Ice restaurant


----------



## genmirajborgza786

kobiraaz said:


> no i cant. i don't like eating outside. But we do want to know about your experience in Bangladesh...
> 
> boltu aazidane and zabanya should know about chinese restaurants



well i have relatives in both Dhaka,Calcutta & Karachi but i grew up out side south Asia, & only visited the three places a'lot of times my experience in Bangladesh have been really good i never felt that i am a non Bengali, believe me but i found the people of Dhaka quiet down to earth they are friendly & nice, & very hospitable, its night life is really good especially in the banani/gulshan/dohs area its one of the best, when we get together & do Adda bazi with Friends & relatives with warm cups of home made coffee the late night drives those rolls from labamba, the visits to agha khan colony man i have some really beautiful memories of Dhaka 

believe it or not but i like Bangladesh its just that i don't show it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Man dnt recommend Boomers. I had lunch or dinners over there so many times that I dislike it. But heard recently they have opened buffet there!!!


Well i wouldn't call it a buffet its more like package e.g.2-3 items with fried rice or chaomin @250-300 tk ,and its a good treat for students like me who has to live on his pocket money.I find their food tasty enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

fateh71 said:


> Now instead of answering, you are assuming what I want to know. If thats what I wanted to know I would have asked it, because, every non bengali is not Bihari right? I'm not a bengali, but I'm not a Bihari either.
> 
> Looks like I asked for some kind of national secret



Ethnicity: Bengali
Lingual dialect: Shyleti
Like to call my self: Syloti Bangladeshi

As for others , Most likely all of them are bengali as well. Zakir is a shyleti like me, while M_saint can compliment Indian trolls in very classic bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

boltu said:


> Well i wouldn't call it a buffet its more like package e.g.2-3 items with fried rice or chaomin @250-300 tk ,and its a good treat for students like me who has to live on his pocket money.I find their food tasty enough.



Treat to whom .... anyway I liked their beef item forgot the name though... 2-3 item package is not the buffet. Buffet is different. When I used to go there it was the same but fir 3 item it was around 130 taka... Gosh price have been doubled in couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Zabaniya said:


> Boomers is the kind of place that kids and college people go. It's good, but not great. Kind of like casual dining.
> 
> Fire on Ice is really awesome, with live music. No contest
> Fire on Ice restaurant uttara, dhaka, bangladesh @ Rd No 11, Dhaka, Bangladesh - Bangladeshi Restaurants
> Also love that name


Still Uttara has a long way to go to catch up with Dhanmondi . Man,only the name 'fire on ice' is kinda catchy otherwise it seems like a place for 'Buira' and boring people.


----------



## boltu

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Treat to whom .... anyway I liked their beef item forgot the name though... 2-3 item package is not the buffet. Buffet is different. When I used to go there it was the same but fir 3 item it was around 130 taka... Gosh price have been doubled in couple of years.


Treat for my well wishers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

boltu said:


> Treat for my well wishers.



Well then definitely I can be on the list and there will be many others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Well then definitely I can be on the list and there will be many others


Obviously,you bet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

do Bangladeshis know urdu? & watch Pakistani TV Channels now?

P.S: My Family use to live in Khulna before 1971 & than move to Karachi long before my birth, i want to visit Bangladesh with my mom....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## notsuperstitious

Luffy 500 said:


> Ethnicity: Bengali
> Lingual dialect: Shyleti
> Like to call my self: Syloti Bangladeshi
> 
> As for others , Most likely all of them are bengali as well. Zakir is a shyleti like me, while M_saint can compliment Indian trolls in very classic bangla.



Zakir has told me in the past he is not bengali. Captain says he's Arab. Unlikely, but anything is possible in Bangladesh.

One more question - do any BD students come to India to study? In Mumbai I've met students from Africa, Afghanistan, Iran, Mauritius - even China - but never a Bangladeshi. Or if at all they come they prefer Calcutta and Delhi?


----------



## boltu

Mr Javed said:


> do Bangladeshis know urdu? & watch Pakistani TV Channels now?
> 
> P.S: My Family use to live in Khulna before 1971 & than move to Karachi long before my birth, i want to visit Bangladesh with my mom....


Yes most of the Bangladeshis understand urdu and hindi.Some Pakistani channels are broadcasted here through cable network.I personally like some shows of Geo news channel,they are like fun shows at the same time showing ground reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indian_jigar

Which top 3 countries do you guys see forming long term relations with to secure your country's future in the right economic, political and social aspirations? I guess apart from China that is...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

fateh71 said:


> Zakir has told me in the past he is not bengali. Captain says he's Arab. Unlikely, but anything is possible in Bangladesh.
> 
> One more question - do any BD students come to India to study? In Mumbai I've met students from Africa, Afghanistan, Iran, Mauritius - even China - but never a Bangladeshi. Or if at all they come they prefer Calcutta and Delhi?



Well many students go to India specially Bangalore...Dnt heard about going to Kolkata much. Regarding Mumbai and Delhi may be yes but now a days most of the student prefer to go to UK, Canada, USA and Australia. As in South East Asian countries cost are less or even some cases provide scholarship, so they are going there also.

Regarding Delhi one of my uncle (Dad`s younger brother) is a IIT, Delhi grad and completed PhD from there and got Rajiv Gandhi Medal. Some Bangladeshi student do study in IIT thats what I heard.

Regarding Al-Zakir it is not uncommon having an Arab ancestry. Many in Bangladesh have that. For example Khaleda Zia has that and so does Shaikh Hasina... as it is claimed that her ancestors are from Baghdad. Though it is typical still claiming to be Arab after couple of centuries living in another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

indian_jigar said:


> Which top 3 countries do you guys see forming long term relations with to secure your country's future in the right economic, political and social aspirations? I guess apart from China that is...



US, Japan, Germany.... then Saudi, India, Turkey etc. apart from China. I said so as the 1st 3 country are leader in their own region and can help Bangladesh in numerous way which many other country can not do or will not do.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Mr Javed said:


> do Bangladeshis know urdu? & watch Pakistani TV Channels now?
> 
> P.S: *My Family use to live in Khulna* before 1971 & than move to Karachi long before my birth, i want to visit Bangladesh with my mom....



Where did your family live in Khulna, I was born and grown up there? Is your family Bihari, later shifted to Pakistan or West Pakistani?


----------



## Luffy 500

fateh71 said:


> Zakir has told me in the past he is not bengali. Captain says he's Arab. Unlikely, but anything is possible in Bangladesh.
> 
> One more question - do any BD students come to India to study? In Mumbai I've met students from Africa, Afghanistan, Iran, Mauritius - even China - but never a Bangladeshi. Or if at all they come they prefer Calcutta and Delhi?



When it comes to higher education, UK, US, malaysia, AUS top the lists. As for India, well u guys yourselves can not full fill your domestic demands if I am not wrong but then again mainly those who have relatives in Kolkata goes to India for studies. 



indian_jigar said:


> Which top 3 countries do you guys see forming long term relations with to secure your country's future in the right economic, political and social aspirations? I guess apart from China that is...



It depends on the ruling elite of the country and the geo-political scenerio. Majority of people in BD want non-alignment and neutrality which in my opinion is utterly a naive way of thinking considering the geopolitical vulnerability of BD. I would prefer a deep strategic relation with china while maintaining our traditional special relation with ME and other muslim states and a normal business like relation with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Al-zakir said:


> I grew up listening to Vital signs and Salem Javed early 80's.
> 
> Tablighi Jamaat ne Junaid Bhai ko Molana bana kar chour dia. What a transformation.


you can listen his speechless Lecture about deen. 
Now he has more fans and well wishers.


----------



## Skallagrim

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Well many students go to India specially Bangalore...Dnt heard about going to Kolkata much. Regarding Mumbai and Delhi may be yes but now a days most of the student prefer to go to UK, Canada, USA and Australia. As in South East Asian countries cost are less or even some cases provide scholarship, so they are going there also.
> 
> Regarding Delhi one of my uncle (Dad`s younger brother) is a IIT, Delhi grad and completed PhD from there and got Rajiv Gandhi Medal. Some Bangladeshi student do study in IIT thats what I heard.
> 
> Regarding Al-Zakir it is not uncommon having an Arab ancestry. *Many in Bangladesh have that. For example Khaleda Zia has that and so does Shaikh Hasina... as it is claimed that her ancestors are from Baghdad. Though it is typical still claiming to be Arab after couple of centuries living in another country.*



For one Arab/Turk ancestor you may have had ten generations ago you had 2^10 - 1 ancestors then who were native. 

Sometimes it seems to me the most racist people are those who were once a victim of racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


> I was being sarcastic in that post. Why do you hate me?? A muslim brother can not hate another muslim for more than 3 days!!



Misguided and brainwashed Mullahs, in the name of protecting Islam, have been keeping the Muslim society behind other societies for the last 1000 years. It started in Spain and ended in Hindustan. Some Islamists are just like the old-time Hindus, read Sharatchandra. He always complained that the Hindus are so obsessed with protecting even the tiny elements of Hinduism that on the way Hindus themselves are being destroyed.

Extremism is not good, a religion is everybody's personal matter and God has bestowed every human being with at least a little wisdom. There was a time when strict regimentation was needed. But, not now because we live in societies that believe in pluralism. So, let other people live in their own world where he can think freely. No one will ever again accept strict regimentation of societies in the name of religion.

I certainly do not keep on hating a person. However, I may dislike a person who brings in his religious beliefs frequently in the discussons. A religion, any religion, is a man's personal belief. No believer of one faith believe in any other faith. So, when people's talk centers on religion, it becomes fuzzy without an end result.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

LOL, since when I am the suject matter of the thread. Why you guys comply with Bhartis nonesense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> LOL, since when I am the suject matter of the thread. Why you guys comply with Bhartis nonesense.



By the way, do you know one historical fact that while Hazrat Shahjalal never married in Bengal, but ALL his disciples took local women as their wives. These disciples were and their descendents still remain 'Shaikh.' So, in the very beginning the descendents were no more pure blooded Arabs. On top it, Arabs are not super human being. They are just like others or other muslims of other countries where also the muslims dominated the politics of those regions for many Centuries. 

So, if the Arabs were brave and they fought and built empires in many parts, so did all other muslims of other zones that include also Bengal. So, an Arab and a non-arab Muslim were equally brave and equally Muslim. Non-Arab Muslims also proved themselves at certain juncture of history.

People should identify himself not by his creed (it is the expressed wish of Allah). He is supposed to be identified with his native land he was born. Iran's Ayatullah Khomeini was a Syed and his forefathers were Arab. But, he identified himself not an Arab but an Irani. This is what every one should do. Am I wrong?

Another matter, are the descendents of domiciled Arabs in Begal, India or Pakistan are given any VIP treatment in Arabia? Certainly not. Then, why people should try to brag about that which exactly Allah has forbidden?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Mr Javed said:


> do Bangladeshis know urdu? & watch Pakistani TV Channels now?
> 
> P.S: My Family use to live in Khulna before 1971 & than move to Karachi long before my birth, i want to visit Bangladesh with my mom....



bhai old dhaka is full of Urdu speaking people!!


----------



## eastwatch

Mr Javed said:


> do Bangladeshis know urdu? & watch Pakistani TV Channels now?
> 
> P.S: My Family use to live in Khulna before 1971 & than move to Karachi long before my birth, i want to visit Bangladesh with my mom....



To many of non-Bangalis Bengali language is too foreign. But, for many people in Bangladesh Urdu/Hindi is not that foreign. Many understand it and many can speak with a little awkward intonations. So, when you visit with your mother you do not have to worry about a thing. 1971 is long past. People will certainly welcome your family any where in Bangladesh. You will not feel you are in a foreign country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

fateh71 said:


> Zakir has told me in the past he is not bengali. Captain says he's Arab. Unlikely, but anything is possible in Bangladesh.



Nobody knows really and not that it really matters 

Myself do have a central Asian ancestry in Chittagong. Many in the Chittagong region have mixed genes over the many ages. But then, that doesn't mean I'm Persian or something  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chittagong

I'm Bengali, through and through. 



fateh71 said:


> One more question - do any BD students come to India to study? In Mumbai I've met students from Africa, Afghanistan, Iran, Mauritius - even China - but never a Bangladeshi. Or if at all they come they prefer Calcutta and Delhi?



I do not know about India being a popular destination for BD students. 

Most of the overseas higher education consultants based in BD do so for North America, EU, Australia and Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Relp! 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...ter-laptop-burst-into-flames.html#post3483694


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Zabaniya said:


> Relp!
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...ter-laptop-burst-into-flames.html#post3483694



Compaq but every one is suspecting that was not the cause of the death as laptop was 3-4 ft away and the chair where the laptop was kept did not burn. By the way he is nephew of Minister Kamrul Islam.







Qamrul's nephew 'burned to death' | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

genmirajborgza786 said:


> hey i love the Bangladeshi style Chinese food & i find the restaurant Cathay in gulshan1 the best in taste , when i visited Dhaka i had tried this one place called lemon grass which was also quiet good can you guys recommend me some nice Chinese restaurant in Dhaka



If you love deshi style Chinese food, I can recommend some which are not of Gulshan, Banani genre but deliver real tasty cuisine provided you're gonna give us treat .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

@Bombay Dude you came again with your Federer account??? Try to be nice from this time if you do not want this account to be permanent ban again like your other account...


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> no i cant.* i don't like eating outside*. But we do want to know about your experience in Bangladesh...
> 
> boltu aazidane and zabanya should know about chinese restaurants



Farhan seems to be a goody goody boy, oh...you are a doctor  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

boltu said:


> Well i wouldn't call it a buffet its more like package e.g.2-3 items with fried rice or chaomin @250-300 tk ,and its a good treat for students like me who has to live on his pocket money.I find their food tasty enough.



Actually Boomers has two options- package and buffet, they recently started buffet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> By the way, do you know one historical fact that while Hazrat Shahjalal never married in Bengal, but ALL his disciples took local women as their wives. These disciples were and their descendents still remain 'Shaikh.' So, in the very beginning the descendents were no more pure blooded Arabs. On top it, Arabs are not super human being. They are just like others or other muslims of other countries where also the muslims dominated the politics of those regions for many Centuries.
> 
> So, if the Arabs were brave and they fought and built empires in many parts, so did all other muslims of other zones that include also Bengal. So, an Arab and a non-arab Muslim were equally brave and equally Muslim. Non-Arab Muslims also proved themselves at certain juncture of history.
> 
> People should identify himself not by his creed (it is the expressed wish of Allah). He is supposed to be identified with his native land he was born. Iran's Ayatullah Khomeini was a Syed and his forefathers were Arab. But, he identified himself not an Arab but an Irani. This is what every one should do. Am I wrong?
> 
> Another matter, are the descendents of domiciled Arabs in Begal, India or Pakistan are given any VIP treatment in Arabia? Certainly not. Then, why people should try to brag about that which exactly Allah has forbidden?



Did this knock the Arabian horse's brain  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> By the way, do you know one historical fact that while Hazrat Shahjalal never married in Bengal, but ALL his disciples took local women as their wives. These disciples were and their descendents still remain 'Shaikh.' So, in the very beginning the descendents were no more pure blooded Arabs. On top it, Arabs are not super human being. They are just like others or other muslims of other countries where also the muslims dominated the politics of those regions for many Centuries.
> 
> So, if the Arabs were brave and they fought and built empires in many parts, so did all other muslims of other zones that include also Bengal. So, an Arab and a non-arab Muslim were equally brave and equally Muslim. Non-Arab Muslims also proved themselves at certain juncture of history.
> 
> People should identify himself not by his creed (it is the expressed wish of Allah). He is supposed to be identified with his native land he was born. Iran's Ayatullah Khomeini was a Syed and his forefathers were Arab. But, he identified himself not an Arab but an Irani. This is what every one should do. Am I wrong?
> 
> Another matter, are the descendents of domiciled Arabs in Begal, India or Pakistan are given any VIP treatment in Arabia? Certainly not. Then, why people should try to brag about that which exactly Allah has forbidden?



_All mankind is from Adam and Eve, an Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor a non-Arab has any superiority over an Arab; also a white has no superiority over black nor a black has any superiority over white except by piety and good action. Learn that every Muslim is a brother to every Muslim and that the Muslims constitute one brotherhood. Nothing shall be legitimate to a Muslim which belongs to a fellow Muslim unless it was given freely and willingly. Do not, therefore, do injustice to yourselves._
-Hazrat Muhammad Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam (P.B.U.H)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Farhan seems to be a goody goody boy, oh...you are a doctor  .



Yup bro, I am actually ' ma ka ladla' ! I still don't eat myself, ma khaway dey! lool!! 


Few days ago my cousin invited me in Sonarga0n. I didn't go as i hate restaurants. Sent my mother. They took 2400/- per head for buffet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> Yup bro, I am actually ' ma ka ladla' ! I still don't eat myself, ma khaway dey! lool!!
> 
> 
> Few days ago my cousin invited me in Sonarga0n. I didn't go as i hate restaurants. Sent my mother. They took 2400/- per head for buffet!



Sonargaon charging 2400/head? Pfft....ripoff  

I've eaten there a couple of times during corporate parties. And trust me, their food ain't that good. 

However, I on the other hand love eating out!  A habit from Thailand where people don't even have kitchens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> Yup bro, I am actually ' ma
> Few days ago my cousin invited me in Sonarga0n. I didn't go as i hate restaurants. Sent my mother. They took 2400/- per head for buffet!


Not only resturants,i like all the habijabi foods of the street as well.I would say its your loss not to try outside food. At least for once go 'habijabi' 
During last Ramadan, my amma and aunties went there for an Iftar party which was a buffet as well.After returning to home she was like 'why on earth someone would go there and pay so much money for such rubbish food.Our kajer bua would cook better.'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

I eat Habijabi a lot. I just don't like to eat in expensive places. Doesn't suit me!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> I eat Habijabi a lot. I just don't like to eat in expensive places. Doesn't suit me!!


Me also no like expensive places.As a jobless student always search for cheaper places,u know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone

^^back at Dhaka I with one of my friend were famous among our friends as connoisseur !!!, Habijabi's at everywhere. I just came to USA couple of month ago and already missing those street foods+ many more. .. By the way this is my first post in PDF since I moved to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maira La

Lone said:


> ^^back at Dhaka I with one of my friend were famous among our friends as connoisseur !!!, Habijabi's at everywhere. I just came to USA couple of month ago and already missing *those street foods+ many more.* By the way this is my first post in PDF since I moved to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Mr Javed said:


> do Bangladeshis know urdu? & watch Pakistani TV Channels now?
> 
> P.S: My Family use to live in Khulna before 1971 & than move to Karachi long before my birth, i want to visit Bangladesh with my mom....



Not many, kutti's from old town would definitely. Many in Dhaka would understand the dialect but not talk much. No, we don't get any many Pakistani TV channels in dish network. 



fateh71 said:


> Zakir has told me in the past he is not bengali. Captain says he's Arab. Unlikely, but anything is possible in Bangladesh.
> 
> One more question - do any BD students come to India to study? In Mumbai I've met students from Africa, Afghanistan, Iran, Mauritius - even China - but never a Bangladeshi. Or if at all they come they prefer Calcutta and Delhi?



For higher education we prefer US, Canada, UK, Australia, EU. A small fragment of people from BD would send their kids to India. Mainly to Darjeeling, Karseoung, Kalimpong, Kolkata, Banglore, Siliguri. Mumbai and Delhi--- i have seen only one female friend of mine who went to school with us and then later did higher edu in Delhi. She works at some company there now.



PlanetSoldier said:


> Actually Boomers has two options- package and buffet, they recently started buffet.



Take the 3 item set menu, i always choose prawn , meat and vegetable. Don't take 2 meat item. dnt taste good much. cost less, taste good.  Buffet for 500 bucks was there in Dhanmondi for the last couple of years bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

PlanetSoldier said:


> Where did your family live in Khulna, I was born and grown up there? Is your family Bihari, later shifted to Pakistan or West Pakistani?



i i will ask my mom abt exact location & NO, we are not Bihari we are Aga Khani (Ismailis) & My mother migrated to West Pakistan during the tentions in East Pakistan & even my mom some times tell me the inside story of whts happening on the ground during 1971 & my mom always apraise PAK Army for helping common peoples in Bangladesh during 71 & even my mom reject the allegations on Pak Army cz my mom & dad was in Bangladesh during 71 tentions....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

I have a question to BD members- did any of you lose family members in 1971?


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> I have a question to BD members- did any of you lose family members in 1971?


No and i am yet to meet with someone who has lost his family members or dearest ones in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Meanwhile in New york,

oppan lungi style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zip

Which one is the best literary work from bangladesh which is translated to english ?


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> No and i am yet to meet with someone who has lost his family members or dearest ones in 1971.



and me too..


----------



## Baby Leone

boltu said:


> No and i am yet to meet with someone who has lost his family members or dearest ones in 1971.



but the way ur govt tell figures which is in millions than it should not be hard to find some one who lost someone in 71 (If tht figure is correct at all)

for example in 2005 earth quake in Pakistani northern areas & Kashmir almost 80000 peoples died & in this figure u will find atleast one person in every family effected with this even in Karachi u will find so many peoples whos family members died in it.....than why its hard to find those whos loved ones are killed in 71 cz the figure as per hasina & indian is somewhere 3 to 5 million


----------



## Zabaniyah

Mr Javed said:


> but the way ur govt tell figures which is in millions than it should not be hard to find some one who lost someone in 71 (If tht figure is correct at all)
> 
> for example in 2005 earth quake in Pakistani northern areas & Kashmir almost 80000 peoples died & in this figure u will find atleast one person in every family effected with this even in Karachi u will find so many peoples whos family members died in it.....than why its hard to find those whos loved ones are killed in 71 cz the figure as per hasina & indian is somewhere 3 to 5 million



There is no clear evidence to back up that 3 million figure. In fact, how many people died is not exactly clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

kobiraaz said:


> I have a question to BD members- did any of you lose family members in 1971?



lost grandfather 


now a question of my own 

how bang? like is it through arab ancestery ( decendents of arabs that invaded the subcontinent ? or is it through conversion ? is it possible that muslims in the subcontinent may have arab ancestor ( talking majority )? ) 

and also i hear that some WB babus consider bangladeshis non bengali . wtf is with that ?


----------



## kobiraaz

Jobless Jack said:


> lost grandfather
> 
> 
> now a question of my own
> 
> how bang? like is it through arab ancestery ( decendents of arabs that invaded the subcontinent ? or is it through conversion ? is it possible that muslims in the subcontinent may have arab ancestor ( talking majority )? )
> 
> and also i hear that some WB babus consider bangladeshis non bengali . wtf is with that ?



Please elaborate. What happened to your grand father? Was he a freedom fighter?


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> There is no clear evidence to back up that 3 million figure. In fact, how many people died is not exactly clear.



Whatever. 3 milion 3 luc or 30 thousand! It was genocide. They were 100 times more brutal than bashar al asad. Bro don't feed them fantasy.... they need to know the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> I have a question to BD members- did any of you lose family members in 1971?



My aunt (5 year old, from my mother's side) was killed. Not sure about the extended family of my parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Jobless Jack said:


> lost grandfather
> 
> 
> now a question of my own
> 
> how bang? like is it through arab ancestery ( decendents of arabs that invaded the subcontinent ? or is it through conversion ? is it possible that muslims in the subcontinent may have arab ancestor ( talking majority )? )
> 
> and also i hear that some WB babus consider bangladeshis non bengali . wtf is with that ?



I doubt bengali muslim have much arab genes. I would believe it more if someone claimed having Afghan and persian blood. For muslims in bengal, i doubt there is much arab blood, cos arabs did not rule bengal. Afghan and persians ruled parts of bengal.

Bangladeshi is a nationality, anyone who holds a bangladeshi passport regardless of race and religion is bangladeshi.
Bengali is ethnic group/race. You are born in it and you cannot change it unlike nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

Yeah Avishek is right. I just know about Gazipur! It was a jungle area, with few hindu families living here and there... Then a group of Afghans came and settled. Through their link, Day by day more afghans came here , as there was plenty of scope for Agriculture. They grew stronger, had clashes with local hindu families and then the Afghans formed a Jamindari ! This is the beginning of islamization of this district! Arab ancestry? It has no importance.... At least i don't think! I would like to be an indonesian than lazyass Arabs! Btw tagore wrote - hotem jodi arab beduin! Lol seems like he had arab obsession like some of us :p

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

Mr Javed said:


> but the way ur govt tell figures which is in millions than it should not be hard to find some one who lost someone in 71 (If tht figure is correct at all)
> 
> for example in 2005 *earth quake* in Pakistani northern areas & Kashmir almost 80000 peoples died & in this figure u will find *atleast one person in every family effected* with this even in Karachi u will find so many peoples whos family members died in it.....than why its hard to find those whos loved ones are killed in 71 cz the figure as per hasina & indian is somewhere 3 to 5 million



Earthquake and Genocide are two different things. 

They didn't kill selectively; they killed each and everyone from a family in most cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> Yeah Avishek is right. I just know about Gazipur! It was a jungle area, with few hindu families living here and there... Then a group of Afghans came and settled. Through their link, Day by day more afghans came here , as there was plenty of scope for Agriculture. They grew stronger, had clashes with local hindu families and then the Afghans formed a Jamindari ! This is the beginning of islamization of this district! Arab ancestry? It has no importance.... At least i don't think! I would like to be an indonesian than lazyass Arabs! Btw tagore wrote - *hotem jodi arab beduin! Lol seems like he had arab obsession like some of us :p*



Actually at that time there was general fascination about the arabs. They came from an exotic place and were different from the muslims of the subcontinent, plus stories about the strange arab lands aroused our curiosity.


----------



## DarkPrince

racism sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Mr Javed said:


> but the way ur govt tell figures which is in millions than it should not be hard to find some one who lost someone in 71 (If tht figure is correct at all)
> 
> for example in 2005 earth quake in Pakistani northern areas & Kashmir almost 80000 peoples died & in this figure u will find atleast one person in every family effected with this even in Karachi u will find so many peoples whos family members died in it.....than why its hard to find those whos loved ones are killed in 71 cz the figure as per hasina & indian is somewhere 3 to 5 million



3 or 5 million is a fake number

but many died no doubt about that


----------



## LaBong

I don't think being beduin was considered cool thing(even being arab was not a cool thing at the time of Tagore). Call an Arab beduin and watch the response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

LaBong said:


> I don't think being beduin was considered cool thing(even being arab was not a cool thing at the time of Tagore). Call an Arab beduin and watch the response.



its nothing about being cool its about having a passionate life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeinzG

Do Bangladeshi play Rugby?


----------



## DarkPrince

HeinzG said:


> Do Bangladeshi play Rugby?



no...........


----------



## Avisheik

LaBong said:


> I don't think being beduin was considered cool thing(even being arab was not a cool thing at the time of Tagore). Call an Arab beduin and watch the response.



It was just fascination, i dont think it equates to coolness.


----------



## eastwatch

Avisheik said:


> Actually at that time there was general fascination about the arabs. They came from an exotic place and were different from the muslims of the subcontinent, plus stories about the strange arab lands aroused our curiosity.



Both your posts have some misinformation. You will have to read the Travelogue written by Ibn Batuta of Morocco to know that thousands of Arabs from Yemen and other parts of Arabia used to come to by boat and settle in Bengal because it was a land of plenty. Many of them were from the Quraish tribe. There were some others who were the direct descendents of Hazrat Ali and Bibi Fatima. There were thousands others who were not from these two groups, but were still respected by the locals because they were from the birth place of Muhammad (saw).

About rulers, all the Muslim rulers were of foreign descent. At some juncture of history their forefathers came and settled in the land of plenty. The first one was Bakhtar Khilji (1203 AD) and the last one was Nawab Siraj-ud-Dowlah (1757 AD). In between, there was only one King with local blood, a Hindu King, who usurped the throne of Bengal. He was Raja Ganesh.

There was an Arab Dynasty, too. It was the dynasty of Sultan Hossain Shah. Like many other fortune seekers from Arabia he also came and settled in Bengal. He was from Mecca and became the Sultan through a palace coup. There were also a Habshi Dynasty that ended with the killing of Sultan Muzaffar Shah by Hossain Shah, his Prime Minister, in a battle.

So, although there was no direct Arab invasion of Bengal, even then there were many people from Arabia, who are now just Bangali Muslims. There were also people from Abisinia, today's Iritrea and ethiopia. All became inter-mixed among each other and with local converts. So, we have all melted in the soil of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

HeinzG said:


> Do Bangladeshi play Rugby?



Not really. Rugby is unheard of in bangladesh. Among the team sports, football, cricket and hockey is given priority in bangladesh


----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> I have a question to BD members- did any of you lose family members in 1971?



None in my extended family. But then again lot of people died (from both sides) and a genocide was committed* as expected in a bloody civil war. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> I would like to be an indonesian than lazyass Arabs!



What wrong bro, I never saw U stereotyping arabs like these? Both indonesians and arabs are our brothers in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Luffy 500 said:


> What wrong bro, I never saw U stereotyping arabs like these? Both indonesians and arabs are our brothers in Islam.



ignore it bro, i don't hate them. I have weakness for indonesians! Being a pan islamist, i have tried to make friends everywhere in the world! And I liked indonesians only!! They don't care about money,race ! I always felt them close to heart while interacting!!



eastwatch said:


> Both your posts have some misinformation. You will have to read the Travelogue written by Ibn Batuta of Morocco to know that thousands of Arabs from Yemen and other parts of Arabia used to come to by boat and settle in Bengal because it was a land of plenty. Many of them were from the Quraish tribe. There were some others who were the direct descendents of Hazrat Ali and Bibi Fatima. There were thousands others who were not from these two groups, but were still respected by the locals because they were from the birth place of Muhammad (saw).
> 
> About rulers, all the Muslim rulers were of foreign descent. At some juncture of history their forefathers came and settled in the land of plenty. The first one was Bakhtar Khilji (1203 AD) and the last one was Nawab Siraj-ud-Dowlah (1757 AD). In between, there was only one King with local blood, a Hindu King, who usurped the throne of Bengal. He was Raja Ganesh.
> 
> There was an Arab Dynasty, too. It was the dynasty of Sultan Hossain Shah. Like many other fortune seekers from Arabia he also came and settled in Bengal. He was from Mecca and became the Sultan through a palace coup. There were also a Habshi Dynasty that ended with the killing of Sultan Muzaffar Shah by Hossain Shah, his Prime Minister, in a battle.
> 
> So, although there was no direct Arab invasion of Bengal, even then there were many people from Arabia, who are now just Bangali Muslims. There were also people from Abisinia, today's Iritrea and ethiopia. All became inter-mixed among each other and with local converts. So, we have all melted in the soil of Bengal.



I was looking for his book. Is it available in Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

zip said:


> Which one is the best literary work from bangladesh which is translated to english ?



Don't know. Most probably Nakshi Kanthar math by Jashimuddin.


----------



## TopCat

Avisheik said:


> I doubt bengali muslim have much arab genes. I would believe it more if someone claimed having Afghan and persian blood. For muslims in bengal, i doubt there is much arab blood, cos arabs did not rule bengal. Afghan and persians ruled parts of bengal.
> 
> Bangladeshi is a nationality, anyone who holds a bangladeshi passport regardless of race and religion is bangladeshi.
> Bengali is ethnic group/race. You are born in it and you cannot change it unlike nationality.



Chittagong region has plenty of Arab bloods. They have a Burka culture. Sylhet region has Turkemin culture. Burka is not common in Sylhet.


----------



## Tacit Wave

Arab, bangali,bihari,sylheti 
Where is muslim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Jobless Jack said:


> and also i hear that some WB babus consider bangladeshis non bengali . wtf is with that ?



Strange! It's generally Bangladeshis who take offence if called Bengali, at least that's what my perception of Bangladeshis from PDF. I was once insulted publicly in front of all nationalities by Bangladeshi members for calling them Bengali in my ignorant self. One Bangladeshi even went ahead and created a thread and asked others not to call them Bengali and accused Indians to have some kinda ulterior motive for referring the great timurid pious Bangladeshis as Bengalis. 

My opinion of Bangladeshis has changed since then. 

And what's up with calling us Babu, I can assure you I have far less Babu quotient than any of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

LaBong said:


> *Strange! It's generally Bangladeshis who take offence if called Bengali, at least that's what my perception of Bangladeshis from PDF. I was once insulted publicly in front of all nationalities by Bangladeshi members for calling them Bengali in my ignorant self. One Bangladeshi even went ahead and created a thread and asked others not to call them Bengali and accused Indians to have some kinda ulterior motive for referring the great timurid pious Bangladeshis as Bengalis. *
> 
> My opinion of Bangladeshis has changed since then.
> 
> And what's up with calling us Babu, I can assure you I have far less Babu quotient than any of you.



Not too different from WBs calling themselves Aryans instead of the Dravidians they are.


----------



## LaBong

apo_Asura said:


> Not too different from WBs calling themselves Aryans instead of the Dravidians they are.



We are Indo-Aryan *speakers*. Period. 

For the last time, there is no Aryan or Dravidian race but only linguistic groups. Not sure how long it will take West Bengalis like me or Joe Shearer to convince you lot of this simple fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

what is the current price for Hilsa there in Dhaka? Last sunday,I paid an exorbitant price for that fish here in Mumbai,just to make the girl happy,and then totally ruined it while cooking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Avisheik said:


> Actually at that time there was general fascination about the arabs. They came from an exotic place and were different from the muslims of the subcontinent, plus stories about the strange arab lands aroused our curiosity.



Baghdadis you mean? 

There are quite a few in Kolkata - the Baghdadi Jews. They are famous for their bakeries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Strange! It's generally Bangladeshis who take offence if called Bengali, at least that's what my perception of Bangladeshis from PDF. I was once insulted publicly in front of all nationalities by Bangladeshi members for calling them Bengali in my ignorant self. One Bangladeshi even went ahead and created a thread and asked others not to call them Bengali and accused Indians to have some kinda ulterior motive for referring the great timurid pious Bangladeshis as Bengalis.
> 
> My opinion of Bangladeshis has changed since then.
> 
> And what's up with calling us Babu, I can assure you I have far less Babu quotient than any of you.



Bengalis are an ethnic-linguistic group. 

Enough said.



iajdani said:


> Chittagong region has plenty of Arab bloods. *They have a Burka culture.* Sylhet region has Turkemin culture. Burka is not common in Sylhet.



Really? REALLY?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Lone said:


> ^^back at Dhaka I with one of my friend were famous among our friends as connoisseur !!!, Habijabi's at everywhere. I just came to USA couple of month ago and already missing those street foods+ many more. .. By the way this is my first post in PDF since I moved to USA.



You remind me of my days at Bangkok back in 2006/07. Without touch of habijabi (mainly vajapora) I couldn't live a day, so there I faced real trouble...one for Bangla style tea  in the morning and other for habijabi. Even once we had a pair of Singaras from a Bangladeshi restaurant there for 55 baht, that time 2 guys could have a Thai meal by 50 baht.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Yeah Avishek is right. I just know about Gazipur! It was a jungle area, with few hindu families living here and there... Then a group of Afghans came and settled. Through their link, Day by day more afghans came here , as there was plenty of scope for Agriculture. They grew stronger, had clashes with local hindu families and then the Afghans formed a Jamindari ! This is the beginning of islamization of this district! Arab ancestry? It has no importance.... At least i don't think! I would like to be an indonesian than lazyass Arabs! Btw tagore wrote - hotem jodi arab beduin! Lol seems like he had arab obsession like some of us :p



The race I hate most in the world is Arab if one specifically asks me.


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> You remind me of my days at Bangkok back in 2006/07. Without touch of habijabi (mainly vajapora) I couldn't live a day, so there I faced real trouble...one for Bangla style tea  in the morning and other for habijabi. Even once we had a pair of Singaras from a Bangladeshi restaurant there for 55 baht, that time 2 guys could have a Thai meal by 50 baht.



For me it's the exact opposite now. 

I miss _Khao Man Kai_ and _Pad Thai Khoong_ 

Although, I did miss Bangladeshi food back in Bangkok too 



PlanetSoldier said:


> The race I hate most in the world is Arab if one specifically asks me.



That's too bad. 

I hate aliens the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

HeinzG said:


> Do Bangladeshi play Rugby?



You want to ruin ethnic Bangali  ...did you see our cricket captain ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

I love rugby. 

I enjoy being gritty and brutish and all 

Truly a real man's sport. 

Cricket is a gentleman's sport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> For me it's the exact opposite now.
> 
> I miss _Khao Man Kai_ and _Pad Thai Khoong_
> 
> Although, I did miss Bangladeshi food back in Bangkok too
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad.
> 
> I hate aliens the most.


you fool.tall aliens are our friend, short aliens are our enemy! Haven't you learnt anything from Isrø?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Zabaniya said:


> For me it's the exact opposite now.
> 
> I miss *Khao Man Kai and Pad Thai Khoong *
> 
> Although, I did miss Bangladeshi food back in Bangkok too
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad.
> 
> I hate aliens the most.



Aren't these kaophat kai (rice with chicken) and kaophat koon (rice with shrimp) or you're referring some other dishes?


----------



## Maira La

LaBong said:


> We are Indo-Aryan *speakers*. Period.
> 
> *For the last time, there is no Aryan or Dravidian race but only linguistic groups. Not sure how long it will take West Bengalis like me or Joe Shearer to convince you lot of this simple fact.*


*

You see, you got offended. Its true one can't draw a clear racial line between Aryans and Dravidians, but going by the Aryan migration theory, there was a time when these two races existed in their purer forms, and intermingling between the two races had been more common in the West than the East of the subcontinent.

Thanks for your interest in trying to educate me, but I do know all there is to know about language families. But where do you think the linguistic differences originate? For the love of God, just *think* this once! Bengali descended from languages spoken by Indo-Aryans, who were distinct from Dravidians. That's why it belongs to the Indo-Aryan language family, while you are still "mostly" Dravidian, and there's no way you can escape this racial distinction buddy.

South Asians, in general, prefer Aryan phenotypes and despise Dravidian ones. Bengalis carry mostly Dravidian genes, and it's amusing to observe the defensive reactions when they're called Dravidians. I urge you to take it easy! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> I love rugby.
> 
> *I enjoy watching gritty and brutish and all *
> 
> Truly a real man's sport.
> 
> Cricket is a gentleman's sport.



I corrected for you..


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Aren't these kaophat kai (rice with chicken) and kaophat koon (rice with shrimp) or you're referring some other dishes?



Kao pad kai = chicken fried rice. 

Kao man kai = chicken with rice. 

Pad thai khoong = noodles with shrimp. 



iajdani said:


> I corrected for you..



Careful...

I work out at the gym

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

apo_Asura said:


> You see, you got offended. One can't draw a clear racial line between Aryans and Dravidians, but going by the Aryan migration theory, there was a time when these two races existed in their purer forms.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in trying to educate me, but I do know all there is to know about language families. But where do you think the linguistic differences originate? For the love of God, just *think* this once!
> 
> South Asians, in general, prefer Aryan phenotypes and despise Dravidian ones. Bengalis carry mostly Dravidian genes, and it's funny to observe the defensive reactions when they're called Dravidians. I urge you to take it easy! [/B]


Not sure why did you get the impression that I was offended by you. I'd not be offended if called Dravidian, however I'm an indo Aryan speaker. I specifically did bold the speaker word so not to give you any other impression, but it seems subtlety escapes you.

Let me educate you more on the subject. There hasn't been any major changes in subcontinent gene pool since Neolithic time. The migration you are talking about was too small to alter existing gene pool and mostly male mediated.


----------



## Maira La

LaBong said:


> Not sure why did you get the impression that I was offended by you. I'd not be offended if called Dravidian, however I'm an indo Aryan speaker. I specifically did bold the speaker word so not to give you any other impression, but it seems subtlety escapes you.
> 
> *Let me educate you more on the subject. There hasn't been any major changes in subcontinent gene pool since Neolithic time. The migration you are talking about was too small to alter existing gene pool and mostly male mediated.*



Your source? Is that what you want to believe or something you were led to believe? I suspect it's the former.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

apo_Asura said:


> Your source? Is that what you want to believe or something you were led to believe? I suspect it's the former.



Will a Harvard paper suffice? 

Tomorrow maybe, need to hit the bed.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Zabaniya said:


> Kao pad kai = chicken fried rice.
> 
> Kao man kai = chicken with rice.
> 
> Pad thai khoong = noodles with shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> :



eta try koro khoob moja _thai duck on rice_ ami onek khai eta 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kzm9fngvTu1qbthtxo1_500.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone

PlanetSoldier said:


> You remind me of my days at Bangkok back in 2006/07. Without touch of habijabi (mainly vajapora) I couldn't live a day, so there I faced real trouble...one for Bangla style tea  in the morning and other for habijabi. Even once we had a pair of Singaras from a Bangladeshi restaurant there for 55 baht, that time 2 guys could have a Thai meal by 50 baht.



TEA !! I've forgotten the taste and flavor of it. I used to drink atleast 5/6 cups a day with Burning Benson in my fingers.. Those were days. ... So you are back home again? It will take at least 5/6 years for me to get back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

apo_Asura said:


> Your source? Is that what you want to believe or something you were led to believe? I suspect it's the former.



AJHG - Shared and Unique Components of Human Population Structure and Genome-Wide Signals of Positive Selection in South Asia



> *Combining our results with other available genome-wide data, we show that Indian populations are characterized by two major ancestry components,* one of which is spread at comparable frequency and haplotype diversity in populations of South and West Asia and the Caucasus. The second component is more restricted to South Asia and accounts for more than 50% of the ancestry in Indian populations. Haplotype diversity associated with these South Asian ancestry components is significantly higher than that of the components dominating the West Eurasian ancestry palette. *Modeling of the observed haplotype diversities suggests that both Indian ancestry components are older than the purported Indo-Aryan invasion 3,500 YBP*



I'll make it even more simpler ~ Indian population is broadly classified into two major ancestry components and both components are older than 3500 years, roughly the date around which the Aryan invasion was supposed to have happened.



LaBong said:


> Not sure how long it will take West Bengalis like me or Joe Shearer to convince you lot of this simple fact.



Actually Joe Shearer somewhat believes in the Aryan Invasion Theory.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

genmirajborgza786 said:


> eta try koro khoob moja _thai duck on rice_ ami onek khai eta
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kzm9fngvTu1qbthtxo1_500.jpg



So you speak Bangla..nice to know  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

Zabaniya said:


> I love rugby.
> 
> I enjoy being gritty and brutish and all
> 
> Truly a real man's sport.
> 
> Cricket is a gentleman's sport.


..Bull's Sport..


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lone said:


> TEA !! I've forgotten the taste and flavor of it. I used to drink atleast 5/6 cups a day with Burning Benson in my fingers.. Those were days. ... So you are back home again? It will take at least 5/6 years for me to get back



Ah...

Bangladeshi Tea + Benson (made with BD tobacco) = Heaven 



Lone said:


> ..Bull's Sport..



I'm bullish!

You no see them damn horns on my avatar!?

By the way, are you doing higher studies over at the US?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone

Zabaniya said:


> Ah...
> 
> Bangladeshi Tea + Benson (made with BD tobacco) = Heaven
> .
> *Yeah,, that was life.. MY mom even scolded me several times as I bugged her pretty much when I'm home,,para TEA.
> *
> 
> 
> I'm bullish!
> 
> You no see them damn horns on my avatar!?
> 
> By the way, are you doing higher studies over at the US?



Yep. I'm Afraid to death 

Yes....AT LSU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

LaBong said:


> Will a Harvard paper suffice?
> 
> Tomorrow maybe, need to hit the bed.



Never hurts to read one more paper. ;p


----------



## kobiraaz

seems like i am the only one who never left Bangladesh!! Sad. Sad indeed!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> seems like i am the only one who never left Bangladesh!! Sad. Sad indeed!!



You should go out more often.


----------



## Lone

kobiraaz said:


> seems like i am the only one who never left Bangladesh!! Sad. Sad indeed!!



You are the lucky one !! But again u should take some tour.. It's always good to see other countries, but its bad if you have to stay there, even though its America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> seems like i am the only one who never left Bangladesh!! Sad. Sad indeed!!


Go get a package tour of Pattaya for 5 days at around 30k. You'll enjoy brother.


----------



## Al-zakir

Lone said:


> You are the lucky one !! But again u should take some tour.. It's always good to see other countries, but its bad if you have to stay there, even though its America



What's bother you bro? Do you have to work now a days. No free lunch eh....


----------



## Al-zakir

Zabaniya said:


> Kao pad kai = chicken fried rice.
> 
> Kao man kai = chicken with rice.
> 
> Pad thai khoong = noodles with shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful...
> 
> I work out at the gym



No Offence bro but I kind of dislike oriental food. I am more in to American-mediterranean-Arab--Persian-south Asian dishes. Another word, hardy meal. What's up?


----------



## Jobless Jack

kobiraaz said:


> Please elaborate. What happened to your grand father? Was he a freedom fighter?



He was freedom fighter . He was a soldier in the pak army in before 1971 25 march . He was in east bengal regiment . Got killed by ******* jamati 's bastards at around june-july after being captured . to be honest i dont know which sector he belonged to .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> I have a question to BD members- did any of you lose family members in 1971?







boltu said:


> No and i am yet to meet with someone who has lost his family members or dearest ones in 1971.



@kobiraz and boltu bhai----

I have family members who are freedom fighter. No, people who stayed in our village didn't die. Because it was remote at that time, some rivers and trubutaries ( accessibility) and a freedom fighters were here all the time. My nanajan used to tell me stories. How one time the Mukti-bahini downed some plane with anti-aircraft gun and other stuff. 
Yes my family was a big supporter of Mukti Bahini, we harboured them , fed them, financed them. 
No, most of our family members support BNP and Jamati , wahabi now a days. 
Yes I did loose some family member of mine who were in Chittagong at that time. 
yes there was a razakar in our village, he is still alive. he was more into grabbing our & other peoples properties at that time.the last time I saw him , I told him-- ****** pola amar samne r akbar tore dekle jinda puita falamo. 
Any more question??

P.S. - It is sad our they had left nothing symbolic,strong sentiments for our generation (forget about the next) to teach what 1971 actually was. you read it in the book, but you don't feel it. 




Tacit Wave said:


> Arab, bangali,bihari,sylheti
> Where is muslim ?



you don't get us I guess. we don't distinguish between a sunni or a siah, hindu or christian. We are Bangladeshi. 



nForce said:


> what is the current price for Hilsa there in Dhaka? Last sunday,I paid an exorbitant price for that fish here in Mumbai,just to make the girl happy,and then totally ruined it while cooking.



Don't ask, you are getting at cheap rate in Kolkata. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Cheap rate? Ilish costs as much as gold here.



apo_Asura said:


> Never hurts to read one more paper. ;p



Maybe you can give us one to read.


----------



## LaBong

Bhairava said:


> AJHG - Shared and Unique Components of Human Population Structure and Genome-Wide Signals of Positive Selection in South Asia
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make it even more simpler ~ Indian population is broadly classified into two major ancestry components and both components are older than 3500 years, roughly the date around which the Aryan invasion was supposed to have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Joe Shearer somewhat believes in the Aryan Invasion Theory.


No Joe doesn't believe in Aryan invasion. What Joe believes in that proto indo Aryan language family originated outside India and came to India with immigrants. However the immigration wasn't in a large scale to alter existing gene pool.

There are many such example in the world history.

However one can't be too sure about any of this pre historic events, with new discoveries chronicle will again change.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> No Joe doesn't believe in Aryan invasion. What Joe believes in that proto indo Aryan language family originated outside India and came to India with immigrants.* However the immigration wasn't in a large scale to alter existing gene pool.*
> There are many such example in the world history.
> 
> However one can't be too sure about any of this pre historic events, with new discoveries chronicle will again change.



Large enouigh to completely alter the root of the indegeneous language.
Besides Aryan and indegenous races were not too different to start with. The complexion of the current gene pool of Bengali ethnicity is quite different than the original Austro Asiatic race which is quite obviously reflected in the skin color of this group.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

PlanetSoldier said:


> So you speak Bangla..nice to know  .





hehe yeh i can speak bangla i have many bengali relatives in dhaka even in khi (karachi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> No Offence bro but I kind of dislike oriental food. I am more in to American-mediterranean-Arab--Persian-south Asian dishes. Another word, hardy meal. What's up?



Thai food is tasty. There must be good restaurants in your City in USA. Try once in a while, not that bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

Lone said:


> ..Bull's Sport..



cricket is girls game .

football all the way


----------



## Tacit Wave

yasinbin said:


> you don't get us I guess. we don't distinguish between a sunni or a siah, hindu or christian. We are Bangladeshi.
> .


Is Non-bangali also bangladeshi ?


----------



## Luffy 500

Tacit Wave said:


> Is Non-bangali also bangladeshi ?



Off course they are.Lots of biharis have been given citizenship and also BD has lots of other ethnic groups like chakmas Marmas, khasias,Garos etc. But they constitute less than 2% of the demography and are all bangladeshi. BD state principle is Bangladeshi nationalism not bengali nationalism for that reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> No Offence bro but I kind of dislike oriental food. I am more in to American-mediterranean-Arab--Persian-south Asian dishes. Another word, hardy meal. What's up?



I love all kinds of food 

From everywhere 

Although, I'm yet to try middle eastern food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> seems like i am the only one who never left Bangladesh!! Sad. Sad indeed!!



You may have quoted somewhere you've been to Hyedrabad with your mum. One Hyedrabad is in india and another one is in Pakistan...both are foreign lands. Besides, that's not far away when you're attaining your dream having a job of physician to Saudi as you told in a previous post  .


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Tacit Wave said:


> Is Non-bangali also bangladeshi ?



There are almost 15/20 ethnic groups in our hill tracts with their own tongues and a huge number of Bihari population spread throughout the country....aren't they Bangladeshi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Zabaniya said:


> I love all kinds of food
> 
> From everywhere
> 
> Although, I'm yet to try middle eastern food.



Me too other than insect fry available on Bangkok street...did you try them?


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Me too other than insect fry available on Bangkok street...did you try them?



Insects? Nope 

I tried squid and octopus though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

Jobless Jack said:


> cricket is girls game .
> 
> football all the way



...Oh Come on...


----------



## Tacit Wave

PlanetSoldier said:


> There are almost 15/20 ethnic groups in our hill tracts with their own tongues and a huge number of Bihari population spread throughout the country....aren't they Bangladeshi?


Okay okay.it was just a question.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

yasinbin said:


> No, most of our family members support BNP and Jamati , wahabi now a days.



But why? What has gone wrong here? Can you shed some light? 



Zabaniya said:


> I love all kinds of food
> 
> From everywhere
> 
> Although, I'm yet to try middle eastern food.



Lanat on you? 


It's similar to our traditional kabob dishes however they have their home made specialties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

PlanetSoldier said:


> You may have quoted somewhere you've been to Hyedrabad with your mum. One Hyedrabad is in india and another one is in Pakistan...both are foreign lands. Besides, that's not far away when you're attaining your dream having a job of physician to Saudi as you told in a previous post  .



I wonder what is the truth about 1) being a physician, 2) never left Bd but visited Hydrabad and 3) now a visiting physician in Saudi Arabia. One should be consitent with and post only the truths about his credentials. Allah is the most knoweldgable.


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Large enouigh to completely alter the root of the indegeneous language.
> Besides Aryan and indegenous races were not too different to start with. The complexion of the current gene pool of Bengali ethnicity is quite different than the original Austro Asiatic race which is quite obviously reflected in the skin color of this group.



Indo Aryan languages still have native sub strata with Sanskrit loan words. Once again it's not abnormal for a population to adopt foreign language of minority population. Think of what handful of Normans did to English.

Austro Asiatic are the earliest immigrants from Africa. Look I didn't say that immigration didn't happen, everyone of us trace African root. Generally it's considered there were three waves of migration to India. However it happened long long before so called Aryan invasion.


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> I wonder what is the truth about 1) being a physician, 2) never left Bd but visited Hydrabad and 3) now a visiting physician in Saudi Arabia. One should be consitent with and post only the truths about his credentials. Allah is the most knoweldgable.



1. Am still a student. 2. When my mom worked in Hyderabad i was a 5th grade student in Bangladesh. It was an honest mistake by Planet! 3. I want to go to KSA in future. 4. I never lie. 5. You have hate issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> 1. Am still a student. 2. When my mom worked in Hyderabad i was a 5th grade student in Bangladesh. It was an honest mistake by Planet! 3. I want to go to KSA in future. 4. I never lie. 5. You have hate issues.



Seems like eastwatch has some personal issue with you  !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

Al-zakir said:


> *But why? What has gone wrong here? Can you shed some light? *
> 
> 
> 
> Lanat on you?
> 
> 
> It's similar to our traditional kabob dishes however they have their home made specialties.




Everyone have their own ideology. Personal stuff mate sorry can't elaborate here. 

what ever food you lot have, i still find fuckka very tempting..and the steaks mmmmm..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

What about the Chawk Bazar (Old Dhaka) food during ramadan...??? How many of you like that!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

There is no Bangladeshi female member ?


----------



## kobiraaz

Tacit Wave said:


> There is no Bangladeshi female member ?



Zabanya!!!!


----------



## Tacit Wave

kobiraaz said:


> Zabanya!!!!



Are you mad ? he is very bold. No man, he cannot be "she"


----------



## Kambojaric

Are there are any other languages indigenous to Bangladesh other than Bangali?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tacit Wave said:


> Are you mad ? he is very bold. No man, he cannot be "she"



Bold and beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

But to answer your original question Tacit Wave, no there aren't any female members from Bangladesh here.


----------



## kobiraaz

Bamxa said:


> Are there are any other languages indigenous to Bangladesh other than Bangali?



not sure about indigenous, but there are 38 languages that are in use in Bangladesh. Arakanese, Assamese, Bishnupriya, Burmese, Chak and Chakma. Other spoken languages include: Asho Chin, Bawm Chin, Falam Chin, Haka Chin, Khumi Chin, Chittagonian, Darlong, Garo, Hajong, Ho, Khasi, Koch, Kok Borok, Kurux, Megam, Meitei, Mizo, Mru, Mundari, Pankhu, Pnar, Rajbanshi, Riang, Oraon Sadri, Santali, Shendu, Sylheti, Tangchangya, Tippera, Usui and War.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jatt+gutts

why are bangladeshi people so much full of jealousy about others. couple of days a bangladeshi killed childs of a punjabi guy in norway just because he was jealous of his progress while both worked in a bakery? he broke into his home when he was away. why are you people so jealous of other epoples progress


----------



## kobiraaz

Well Bangladeshi girls and defence forum?? I have met many british Bangladeshi girls in islamic forum. Infact they are too many there comparing to other countries. But none of them are interested in defence talks or political discussion. I have 14 female cousins and none of them knows where Libya is. I am cent percent sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> What about the Chawk Bazar (Old Dhaka) food during ramadan...??? How many of you like that!!!.




The chawk totally lost it's hygiene factors recently , the oils make me go WTF!
The Kabas are still one of a kind and the 1kg Jilapi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

jatt+gutts said:


> why are bangladeshi people so much full of jealousy about others. couple of days a bangladeshi killed childs of a punjabi guy in norway just because he was jealous of his progress while both worked in a bakery? he broke into his home when he was away. why are you people so jealous of other epoples progress



Are you a racist or a stereotype??? 
Can you give me a valid source of this news??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone

Zabaniya said:


> Bold and beautiful



I guess OLD too


----------



## kobiraaz

dnt know where to post!!

&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;???????

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2539;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507;... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2448;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2461;&#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;!... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2482;, &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;!... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2433;&#2453;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;! (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;... &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> dnt know where to post!!
> 
> &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;???????
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2539;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507;... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2448;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2461;&#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;!... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2482;, &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;!... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2433;&#2453;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;! (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;... &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472



nice one...lolz
&#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2539;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472

This happens in Dhanmondi also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

yasinbin said:


> nice one...lolz
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2539;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> This happens in Dhanmondi also.


Streets of Dhanmondi are pretty much ruled by Mohammdapur's and Zigatola's polapan.


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> dnt know where to post!!
> 
> &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;???????
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2539;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; ... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507;... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2448;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507; ...(&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2461;&#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;!... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2482;, &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;!... (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472
> 
> - &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2433;&#2453;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;! (&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;... &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472



 Zabardast bhai.


----------



## Skallagrim

jatt+gutts said:


> why are bangladeshi people so much full of jealousy about others. couple of days a bangladeshi killed childs of a punjabi guy in norway just because he was jealous of his progress while both worked in a bakery? he broke into his home when he was away. why are you people so jealous of other epoples progress



I'll trust you without a link. Of all people only a Bangladeshi is capable of jealousy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

I found something interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tacit Wave

Eid Mubarak Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## peep

hw much developed is chottogram these days ? how about noakhali ?


----------



## eastwatch

Tacit Wave said:


> I found something interesting.



1) After seeing the ticket below, a question to Pakistanis. I have not seen any coconut trees in Karachi as far as I remember. But, does any part of Pakistan have coconut trees? In places like Makran? 

2) Concurrently, does any Pakistani know what other thing we get from date trees in Bangladesh?

Only Pakistanis please answer, although this good thread is dedicated to questioning by non-Bangladeshis about Bangladesh.


----------



## Tacit Wave

^^ hey bro, ticket of coconut tree is from east Pakistan (now Bangladesh). yes there is coconut trees in Karachi.I am not sure about makran. Pakistan produce coconut in little amount.
i can't say anything about your 2nd question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

peep said:


> hw much developed is chottogram these days ? how about noakhali ?



Pretty much good, got a port,lots of industry, and better traffic management than Dhaka(excluding the road of port). Noakhali is still not much industrialized. It has a lot of farms, ( my family have one) . The best place to buy a smuggled Indian bike. P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

peep said:


> hw much developed is *chottogram* these days ? how about noakhali ?



chottogram much more cleaner than Dhaka but then again the way things are going it will also become uninhabitable like Dhaka in 10-15 years time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

Luffy 500 said:


> chottogram much more cleaner than Dhaka but then again the way things are going it will also become uninhabitable like Dhaka in 10-15 years time.



both the city will need proper waste management plan. Dhaka is virtually not-live able. Just think the amount of waste that will need to be disposed tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peep

Luffy 500 said:


> chottogram much more cleaner than Dhaka but then again the way things are going it will also become uninhabitable like Dhaka in 10-15 years time.



That's the problem with almost all cities in south asia. Most of them sucks either due to no electricity or no sewerage or no infrastructure etc.. 

btw, how are these areas doing, Kushtia, dinajpur ? Has the kaptai lane being broadened now ? If i remember it correctly, it stretches from sholoshahar in Chottogram right to that Hydroelectric power plant ?


----------



## Avisheik

Ok i have question, how many guns can a bangladeshi civilian legally buy and keep. As far as i know, it is two, one shotgun/rifle and one pistol/revolver. Is this true?


----------



## Skallagrim

Avisheik said:


> Ok i have question, how many guns can a bangladeshi civilian legally buy and keep. As far as i know, it is two, one shotgun/rifle and one pistol/revolver. Is this true?



In Bangladesh we follow the Arms Act, 1837.

*General Rules for Possession of Fire Arms:*

1.	In Bangladesh, everyone has to get their license from the Deputy Commissioner or Home Ministry 
of our country, to possess any kind of fire arms like Shotgun, Pistol , Revolver & Rifle.

2.	There is an age limit to possess fire Arms. For Shotgun it is 25 + and For Revolver / Pistol / Rifle it 
is 30 +. That is, anybody whose age is below 25 can not apply for a Shotgun License.

3.	Nobody can Possess Shotgun and Rifle at a time. Also, possession of Revolver and Pistol at a time 
is not possible. That is, one can possess only Shotgun & Pistol, but not Shotgun and Rifle at a 
time. That is either Shotgun or Rifle and either Revolver or Pistol.

4.	There is also restriction for the Calibre of Fire Arms. That is, one can possess up to .22, .25 (6.75 
mm) and .32 ( 7.65 mm) Calibre Pistol/ Revolver. So, one can not use 9 mm Calibre Pistol or 
Revolver.


*The worst part is:* Individual who is capable of paying income tax of minimum Tk 0.2 million will be eligible for acquiring licensed firearm.

Also, the government has re-fixed renewal fees at Tk 2,500 and Tk 2,000 for gun and small arms (pistol and revolver) respectively.


Criminals don't need a legal ownership. People affording to pay 2lakh tk in income taxes are mostly criminal and so they don't need a legal weapon. Govt can't assure security and justice for common man who will never be able to pay 2 lakh tk per annum in income taxes. So I think gun laws should be relaxed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avisheik

Skallagrim said:


> In Bangladesh we follow the Arms Act, 1837.
> 
> *General Rules for Possession of Fire Arms:*
> 
> 1.	In Bangladesh, everyone has to get their license from the Deputy Commissioner or Home Ministry
> of our country, to possess any kind of fire arms like Shotgun, Pistol , Revolver & Rifle.
> 
> 2.	There is an age limit to possess fire Arms. For Shotgun it is 25 + and For Revolver / Pistol / Rifle it
> is 30 +. That is, anybody whose age is below 25 can not apply for a Shotgun License.
> 
> 3.	Nobody can Possess Shotgun and Rifle at a time. Also, possession of Revolver and Pistol at a time
> is not possible. That is, one can possess only Shotgun & Pistol, but not Shotgun and Rifle at a
> time. That is either Shotgun or Rifle and either Revolver or Pistol.
> 
> 4.	There is also restriction for the Calibre of Fire Arms. That is, one can possess up to .22, .25 (6.75
> mm) and .32 ( 7.65 mm) Calibre Pistol/ Revolver. So, one can not use 9 mm Calibre Pistol or
> Revolver.
> 
> 
> *The worst part is:* Individual who is capable of paying income tax of minimum Tk 0.2 million will be eligible for acquiring licensed firearm.
> 
> 
> Criminals don't need a legal ownership. People affording to pay 2lakh tk in income taxes are mostly criminal and so they don't need a weapon. Govt can't assure security and justice for common man who will never be able to pay 2 lakh tk per annum in income tax. So I think gun laws should be relaxed.



So the most number of firearms an individual can buy is 2 after all.

yeah i agree with you the firearms law should be relaxed a little bit.


----------



## ebr77

Legal fire arms...ha ha ha...correct me but as far as I know you buy them only if you have too many illegal ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peep

peep said:


> That's the problem with almost all cities in south asia. Most of them sucks either due to no electricity or no sewerage or no infrastructure etc..
> 
> btw, how are these areas doing, Kushtia, dinajpur ? Has the kaptai lane being broadened now ? If i remember it correctly, it stretches from sholoshahar in Chottogram right to that Hydroelectric power plant ?



where is my answer


----------



## kobiraaz

peep said:


> where is my answer



i have never been to kushtia Dinajpur, kaptai. why are you asking about noakhali, Ctg, kushtia, Dinajpur? Are you somehow related????


----------



## peep

kobiraaz said:


> i have never been to kushtia Dinajpur, kaptai. why are you asking about noakhali, Ctg, kushtia, Dinajpur? Are you somehow related????



yup 

I grew up in a village called noapara


----------



## kobiraaz

peep said:


> yup
> 
> I grew up in a village called noapara



oh! Noapara Kon District E? And when did you leave BD?


----------



## peep

kobiraaz said:


> oh! Noapara Kon District E? And when did you leave BD?



a place called raozan sounds familiar to you  

ps. no more personal details !!! Just tell me how those places will look like these days


----------



## ebr77

peep said:


> a place called raozan sounds familiar to you
> 
> ps. no more personal details !!! Just tell me how those places will look like these days




sorry buddy I went there only once and also long time back, it was a beautiful place, but too hot. You can visit this site..
à¦¦à¦¿à¦¨à¦¾à¦à¦ªà§à¦° à¦à§à¦²à¦¾ à¦¤à¦¥à§à¦¯ à¦¬à¦¾à¦¤à¦¾à§à¦¨à§ à¦à¦ªà¦¨à¦¾à¦à§ à¦¸à§à¦¬à¦¾à¦à¦¤à¦®

But the information might not be up to date.....sorkari jinis bole kotha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Avisheik said:


> Ok i have question, how many guns can a bangladeshi civilian legally buy and keep. As far as i know, it is two, one shotgun/rifle and one pistol/revolver. Is this true?



You can have as many as you want, the 2 gun rule was not established quite a long time back. My father has one shotgun, one rifle and one pistol. My uncle has like 7, but he inherited most of them from his father. The laws have been changed again, last I heard that if the gun owner dies then his son can inherit the firearms, but only 2 of em. On the other hand i will be soon getting my shotgun license soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Why do you people need gun???


----------



## scholseys

Skallagrim said:


> In Bangladesh we follow the Arms Act, 1837.
> 
> *General Rules for Possession of Fire Arms:*
> 
> 1.	In Bangladesh, everyone has to get their license from the Deputy Commissioner or Home Ministry
> of our country, to possess any kind of fire arms like Shotgun, Pistol , Revolver & Rifle.
> 
> 2.	There is an age limit to possess fire Arms. For Shotgun it is 25 + and For Revolver / Pistol / Rifle it
> is 30 +. That is, anybody whose age is below 25 can not apply for a Shotgun License.
> 
> 3.	Nobody can Possess Shotgun and Rifle at a time. Also, possession of Revolver and Pistol at a time
> is not possible. That is, one can possess only Shotgun & Pistol, but not Shotgun and Rifle at a
> time. That is either Shotgun or Rifle and either Revolver or Pistol.
> 
> 4.	There is also restriction for the Calibre of Fire Arms. That is, one can possess up to .22, .25 (6.75
> mm) and .32 ( 7.65 mm) Calibre Pistol/ Revolver. So, one can not use 9 mm Calibre Pistol or
> Revolver.
> 
> 
> *The worst part is:* Individual who is capable of paying income tax of minimum Tk 0.2 million will be eligible for acquiring licensed firearm.
> 
> Also, the government has re-fixed renewal fees at Tk 2,500 and Tk 2,000 for gun and small arms (pistol and revolver) respectively.
> 
> 
> *Criminals don't need a legal ownership. People affording to pay 2lakh tk in income taxes are mostly criminal and so they don't need a legal weapon. Govt can't assure security and justice for common man who will never be able to pay 2 lakh tk per annum in income taxes. So I think gun laws should be relaxed.*



Criminals don't pay 2 lacs a year on taxes. 2 lacs is a lot of money in Bangladeshi perspective. The crime rate would sky rocket through the roof, hell the government does not even arm the police properly due to the police renting them out to criminals. Besides, the criminals prefer pipe guns made from pipe in dolaikhal probably. Guns are hella expensive in BD, a beretta 7.62 mm is 5-7 lacs BDT where the same gun in canada is around 800 dollars. The bullets are even more expensive, 500 taka for a bullet. I forgot what calibre our rifle is, but each bullet would cost you 300 taka.



kobiraaz said:


> Why do you people need gun???



Men have their hobbies. My grandfather used to hunt and so does my father. The pistol is only for self defense, since my father visits factories late night; few of the roads he uses have dakats. Basically self defense. Oh, i need a gun to keep the family tradition up, i love hunting and they badass toys to own. Your bond with your gun is like your car, its difficult to explain. Also practicing shooting at a range is awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

yasinbin said:


> Legal fire arms...ha ha ha...correct me but as far as I know you buy them only if you have too many illegal ones.



the illegal firearms that criminals use are mostly pipe guns, you can get em for 4000 - 20000 taka, depending on what quality you are looking for. You have to know the right people. Legit guns would cost you upwards of more than 3 lacs atleast. Besides the legal firearms are strictly controlled, during BAL tenure, people that have links to BNP, their guns and ammos are regularly checked by the police and vise versa during BNP. When caretaker government comes to power, all guns in the country are submitted at your local police station along with every ammo you have to account for. Trust me, Bangladeshi guns are tightly monitored, its not like the US, where you can just go to a gun store and pickup a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Ahem wild wild Bangladesh?

Where do you hunt aazidane? Sundar bon?


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Ahem wild wild Bangladesh?
> 
> Where do you hunt aazidane? Sundar bon?



I've went hunting in chittagong hilltracks and faridpur in the rivers....its all in the winter season though. Ones i was lucky with a pig and I have hunted a few birds here and there near gazipur. You can't go hunting in sundarban unless you are highly connected, i ones went to sundarban for hunting, but our whole team returned empty handed, its tough as hell.


----------



## INDIC

Tacit Wave said:


> I found something interesting.



Postage stamp of 15 rupees too expensive in 60s rates.


----------



## Gyp 111

this is one of my favourite fish


----------



## sexy gun

Gyp 111 said:


> this is one of my favourite fish



why are you spamming ?? LOL where is the fish ?


----------



## kobiraaz

sexy gun said:


> why are you spamming ?? LOL where is the fish ?



already eaten i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> Why do you people need gun???



Self defence. My ancestral place is very far away from the nearest police station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

in the first page 


sexy gun said:


> why are you spamming ?? LOL where is the fish ?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> You can have as many as you want, the 2 gun rule was not established quite a long time back. My father has one shotgun, one rifle and one pistol. My uncle has like 7, but he inherited most of them from his father. The laws have been changed again, last I heard that if the gun owner dies then his son can inherit the firearms, but only 2 of em. On the other hand i will be soon getting my shotgun license soon



Is yours a mafia dynasty  ?


----------



## kobiraaz

Avisheik said:


> Self defence. My ancestral place is very far away from the nearest police station.



Risk of Armed Robbery?? 20 years ago our village home was attacked! Fortunately everyone was caught, people took out their eyes!!!!


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> Is yours a mafia dynasty  ?



bird lovers and a passion for guns...oh yeah a little bit of that too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> bird lovers and a passion for guns...oh yeah a little bit of that too



Bird lovers or Bird meat lovers?????? Be a vegetarian, Birds have father, mother, sister, Children

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> Bird lovers or Bird meat lovers?????? Be a vegetarian, Birds have father, mother, sister, Children



whats up with yor new avatar and location?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> Bird lovers or Bird meat lovers?????? Be a vegetarian, Birds have father, mother, sister, Children



kobiraaz u gaddar  change ur dp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> Bird lovers or Bird meat lovers?????? Be a vegetarian, Birds have father, mother, sister, Children



In the wild, there's only the hunter and the hunted. 

Deal with it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> whats up with yor new avatar and location?



&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;-&#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;




DarkPrince said:


> kobiraaz u gaddar  change ur dp



&#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2437;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;



Zabaniya said:


> In the wild, there's only the hunter and the hunted.
> 
> Deal with it!



&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; ...&#2404; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2466;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2496;&#2474; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2468; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;??? &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404; &#2458;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507;...&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2477;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; 


*Classic, pure classic!! 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> Risk of Armed Robbery?? 20 years ago our village home was attacked! Fortunately everyone was caught, people took out their eyes!!!!



Yup. The risk is increased since most of my cousins are expats. Gouging out eyes is a very common mob justice in rural bangladesh.

Ps what did you post as your dp. I didnt get to see it. The other members seems quite agitated by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Avisheik said:


> Yup. The risk is increased since most of my cousins are expats. Gouging out eyes is a very common mob justice in rural bangladesh.
> 
> Ps what did you post as your dp. I didnt get to see it. The other members seems quite agitated by it.



What is dp  ?


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> What is dp  ?



avatar . display photo most probably.......

i used a map of pre 1947 united india... 3 people became Angry

1 indian, 1 bangladeshi, 1 pakistani  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sanddy

I'm currently in a marriage reception of an Bengali Family , i just want to know about a song which the DJ is playing its like " Tuni Tomar maa and something something and then miss call koro na " and a friend of mine told that the song is from Bangladesh , so plz can someone guide me that song , its very Catchy !!!!


----------



## kobiraaz

sanddy said:


> I'm currently in a marriage reception of an Bengali Family , i just want to know about a song which the DJ is playing its like " Tuni Tomar maa and something something and then miss call koro na " and a friend of mine told that the song is from Bangladesh , so plz can someone guide me that song , its very Catchy !!!!



O tunir ma tumi tuni re bolo na... Its a comedy song created by unknown amateur artists, but somehow gained popularity!!!

by the what do you want to know? Google O tunir Ma Mp3 download to download the song!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

When will Bangladesh kick out Sheikh Hasina?


----------



## TopCat

AsianUnion said:


> When will Bangladesh kick out Sheikh Hasina?


She will retire gracefully after one more term. It will be around 2023-2024.


----------



## AsianLion

TopCat said:


> She will retire gracefully after one more term. It will be around 2023-2024.



How many years has she been in power?


----------



## TopCat

AsianUnion said:


> How many years has she been in power?


She ruled 15 years, on and off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

AsianUnion said:


> How many years has she been in power?


Last 10 years, total 15 years. 

Btw, Are you a grave-digger by profession?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

AsianUnion said:


> When will Bangladesh kick out Sheikh Hasina?



As long as she keeps economy steady she and party will remain in power. BD values economic progress more than democracy.

Her party has illegally captured power and without upheaval dislodging them will take time. I do not like BAL and it’s propensity for one party type philosophy but even I would prefer the devil we know than to sacrifice economic and social growth on the alter of democracy. 

Hopefully incumbency factor will settle in. The next election will be a sham election. If the opposition gets its acts together then potentially in 6-7 years time we should see a change in government. There is no appetite for disruption and opposition is too fractured and current monopolisation of power by BAL ensures status quo in the medium term.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

